# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  المريخ عريس التاريخ اقسى 60 هزيمه للهلال من المريخ

## على الصغير

*


         إعـداد : أبـوبكـر عابـديـن سيـد أحمـد ( أبـو صـدام ) ,,, 

*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 2\1 بعـد عـودته مـن عقـوبة الإيقـاف
عصمـت وباشـا أحـرزا الهـدفين
والهـلال نجـا مـن هزيمـة تأريخيـة


* التاريخ : الخميس 12 نوفمبر 1948
* المكان : دار الرياضة أم درمان
* المناسبة : عودة الهلال من عقوبة الإيقاف
* المصدر : الرأي العام العدد 1083 الجمعة 13 نوفمبر 1948.. كركين إسكندريان
* النتيجة : 2\1 للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : عصمت معني , باشا بدوي
* * هدف الهلال : قسوم
* تفاصيل المباراة :
تدفقت الجماهير نحو دار الرياضة أم درمان أمس لتشهد الملحمة
التي طال تشوقها بين أقوي فريقين رياضيين في السودان
بعد أن طالت فترة إحتجاب الهلال من الميدان
بسبب العقوبة التي فرضها عليه الإتحاد الرياضي
في تمام الساعة الرابعة والربع نفخ الحكم في صفارته
فوجفت قلوب وزاغت أبصار
وتحركت الكرة في بطء وحذر بين أرجل اللاعبين
وكان مبعث هذا الحذر والإضطراب
تهيب اللاعبين وخوف الهزيمة في معركة إحتشدت لها الألوف
تشجع وتهتف وتصرخ
بدأت الدقائق الأولي والكرة لا تكاد تستقر في وسط الميدان
لفرط إضطراب اللاعبين
وتلعب دائماً خارج الخط
ثم إعتدل ميزان اللعب
وأخذ الهلال يسيطر علي اللعب رويداً رويداً
حتي جعل المريخ في موقف المدافع
وإستفاد الهلال من ضعف دفاع المريخ
ولكن قلب هجومه محمد بله كان ضعيفاً ومضطرباً
فأفسد علي فريقه جميع الفرص
التي كان يمكن أن يسجل منها عدة إصابات
وإستطاع قسوم أن يسجل إصابة للهلال
هي الأولي والأخيرة في منتصف الشوط الأول
وإستقبلها مناصروه بعاصفة من التصفيق والهتاف
وضج لها الميدان
جاء الشوط الثاني وإسترد فيه فتية المريخ قوتهم
وقادوا هجوماً منسقاً
إستطاع فيه عصمت معني أن يسجل إصابة التعادل للمريخ
فسرت النشوة بين المريخيين
وهبطت معنويات لاعبي الهلال
فظهر التفكك وسوء التوزيع في ألعابه
وسيطر المريخ في هذا الشوط علي اللعب سيطرة تامة
وسجل باشا بدوي الإصابة الثانية للمريخ
وفي الدقائق الأخيرة للعب واتت الهلال عدة فرص ليسجل التعادل
ولكن ضعف الهجوم خاصة محمد بله أضاع عليه كل تلك الفرص
إنتهت المباراة بفوز المريخ بإصابتين لواحدة
وأضاع مهاجم المريخ وهدافه
عصمت معني بسبب تسرعه إصابات محققه
إفتقد رواد دار الرياضة بأم درمان
نجوم الهلال عبد الخير صالح وصالح رجب وعكاشة
ونجم المريخ دفع الله جحجوم
الذين كانوا يضيفون علي أمثال تلك المباريات جواً فنياً رائعاً
هجوم الهلال يحتاج إلي تعديل أساسي
ولم يعد محمد بله يصلح للوظيفة التي وضع لها
كما أن دفاع المريخ أيضاً أصبح لا يصلح لمثل هذه المباريات الكبيرة
الحكم منديل كثرت التعليقات عليه وعلي رجلي الخطين
ولكنها تعليقات إجابية
ومن المؤكد أنهم أداروا المباراة بنزاهة وحرصوا علي الدقة
مما ساعدهم علي إدارتها
وأنهم إذاً لجديرون بالتهنئة والثناء
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 3\1 ويفـوز بكـأس البلـديـة
ضـرار بريمـة يتألـق ةيحـرز الأهـداف


* التاريخ : الأحد 17 أبريل 1949
* المكان : دار الرياضةأم درمان
* المناسبة : كأس البلدية
* المصدر : السودان الجديد 767 , الثلاثاء 19 أبريل 1949
* النتيجة : 3\1 للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : ضرار بريمة (هاتريك , وأضاع ضربة جزاء)
* هدف الهلال : ضربة جزاء
* تفاصيل المباراة :

بعد ظهر الأحد الماضي تلاقي فريقا المريخ والهلال
الخصمان اللدودان في المباراة الثانية بينهما علي كأس البلدية
وكانت المنافسة علي أشدها فأجتذبت المباراة لذلك
جمهوراً كبيراً ملأ دار الرياضة بأم درمان علي سعتها
نزل أولاً فريق الهلال كاملاً إلي حد ما في أفراده
حتي وضع مشجعو المريخ أيديهم علي قاوبهم خوفاً من هزيمة كبيرة
وفي مخيلتهم غياب أفراد مهمين في فريقهم وعلي رأسهم
عصمت معني وعثمان كلول
ولكن بدأت المباراة وأثبت أفراد المريخ وبلا جدال في هذه المباراة
أنهم أكفأ للصمود أمام الهلال مهما كانت الظروف
وقد برز في هذه المباراة ضرار بريمة كقلب هجوم
سجل بنفسه ثلاث إصابات نظيفة لصالح المريخ
كما إجتذب أبو زيد العبد الجناح الأيسر إعجاب الجمهور
ولم يتمكن أفراد الهلال إلا من تسجيل إصابة وحيدة يتيمة
علي إثر ضربة جزاء 
ومن الإنصاف أن نقول إن هجمات كثيرة رائعة ذهبت سدي من الهلال
لسبب ما لا ندريه أهو سوء الحظ؟ أم عدم التوفيق
أو الحاجة الماسة إلي هداف يعرف طريق المرمي
لا نظن أن أفراد الهلال ومشجعيه من النقاد الرياضيين في الصحف
سيكتبون بعد اليوم ضد الحكام ويحملونهم تبعة الهزيمة
التي لحقت بالهلال أمس الأول
وقد كان حكمها نزيهاً جداً إزاء الهلال بل أكاد أقول إنه تعامي
عن أخطاء كثيرة ضد الهلال إما عمداً أو بحسن نية
ومنها خطأ ظاهر من عبده داخل خط المرمي الهلالي لمس فيها الكرة بيده
وقد رأي هذا الخطأ كل زي عينين ولكن لم تعقبها صرخات من الجمهور
وضاعت ضربة جزاء محققة لصالح المريخ
ولكن ما لنا وهذه القصة وأفراد المريخ لم يدخروا وسعاً في إنتزاع النصر
لفريقهم بثلاث إصابات نظيفة
وقد ضاعت علي كل فريق ضربة جزاء واحدة
أضاعها ضرار بريمة للمريخ
والثانية أضاعها حربي للهلال وكان فريقه في أشد الحاجة لهذه الإصابة
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 1/صفـر
ويصـل نهائـي كـأس أبـو العـلا
قرعـم هـزّ الشـباك الزرقـاء
بقذيفـة حرّكـت كـل الإسـتاد


* التاريخ : الأحد 20 أبريل 1952
* المكان : دار الرياضة أم درمان
* المناسبة : قبل نهائي كأس أبو العلا
* المصدر : الرأي العام الثلاثاء 22 أبريل 1952 .. كركين إسكندريان
* النتيجة : 1/صفر للمريخ
* هدف المريخ : قرعم الدولار
* تفاصيل المباراة :

بعد الرابعة والنصف من مساء الأحد 20 أبريل
وعلي أرض دار الرياضة بأم درمان
بدأت الملحمة السابقة للنهائية لكأس أبو العلا
بين عميدي الكرة بالعاصمة الوطنية المريخ والهلال
وقد إستهلها المريخ بهجوم علي جبهة الهلال
سرعان ما قابله الهلاليون بالمثل وفي إحدي هجماتهم
أرسل زكي كرة رأسية إلي ركن مرمي المريخ
فإرتطمت بواجهة القائمة وإرتدت إلي الميدان
في الوقت الذي ظن الكثيرون ومن بينهم الحكم إنها إصابة محققة
إستوي بعدها الهجوم علي المرميين
وإستمر كذلك إلي ما قبل نهاية الشوط الأول بدقيقتين
حين كان لصالح المريخ ضربة حرة شرق منطقة الهلال
أرسلها إلياس عبد الرحمن عالية إلي الوسط
ودفعها زكي برأسه بعيداً عن مرماه
ولكنها إستقرت بين أقدام قرعم
الذي الذي أرسلها للتو قذيفة عالية سارت مع الهواء
وعانقت الشباك مسجلة إصابة النصر الوحيدة للمريخ
والتي هاج لها الهلاليون وإنقضوا علي مرمي المريخ
وكادوا أن يصيبوه بكرة من صديق منزول
أخطأها وهو علي قرب من خطوات المرمي
وأنتهي الشوط الأول بإصابة للمريخ
سار الشوط الثاني كسابقه وألعاب الفريقين تزداد
رجحاناً بمرور الزمن إلي ما قبل النهاية بعشر دقائق
ضرب الهلاليون حصاراً علي مرمي المريخ
فكانوا يرسلون إليه شواظهم التي صمد لها
الحارس المريخي مصطفي حمد
والدفاع وعلي رأسه مفيد عبجي وقرعم
وعبثاً حاول الهلاليون الوصول لشباك المريخ
وإنتهي الصراع بفوز المريخ بهدف قرعم
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 1/صفـر
ويتصـدر الـدورة الأولـي للـدوري
الثعلـب طلـب أحـرز الهـدف الغالـي
وسعـد دبيبـة كتـم أنفـاس منـزول


* التاريخ : الأحد 16 مارس 1958
* المكان : دار الرياضة أم درمان
* المناسبة : نهائي دوري الدرجة الأولي بالعاصمة المثلثة
* المصدر : الرأي العام , الثلاثاء 18 مارس 1958 .. كركين إسكندريان
* النتيجة : 1/صفر للمريخ
* هدف المريخ : طلب مدني
* الحكم : الفاتح أبارو وعاونه يوسف محمد وأحمد قنديل
* تفاصيل المباراة :

زحفت جموع من الجماهير التي يزيد عددها عن 10 ألاف شخص
بعد ظهر الأحد 16 مارس الجاري إلي دار الرياضة بأم درمان
ليشهدوا آخر مباريات الدورة الأولي
لدوري العاصمة المثلثة بين المريخ والهلال
بدأت المباراة والهلال يقود هجمات متكررة
أوقف حدثها دفاع المريخ ثم واجه المريخ الهجوم
بهجوم مضاد أرسل في الجناح الأيمن جقدول قذيفة قوية
صدها حارس الهلال سبت دودو بمهارة
تبادل الفريقان الهجمات إلي الدقيقة 18
وفي محاولة لظهير الهلال عثمان الديم
لرفع الكرة برأسه حاول أبو العائلة معاجلتها بقدمه
فأصاب ود الديم في وجهه إصابة حادة حُمل علي أثرها
للمستشفي لإسعافه وكان لخروجه أثراً في بث
روح الحماس في الفريقين لا سيما الهلال
فحمي الصراع بينهما وحاول لاعبو الهلال العشرة
أن يكملوا النقص ببذل مجهود مضاعف
فأخذوا يوالون الدفاع حيناً والهجوم أحياناً
وفي الدقيقة 25 قاد الهلال هجوماً منظماً
إستقرت فيه الكرة عند صديق منزول
فتخطي بها الدفاع وقبل أن يتمكن من إرسالها للمرمي
أمسك به المدافعان من الخلف ففقد توازنه
وإنطرح علي الأرض دون أن يعيره الحكم أي إلتفاتة
أضاع بعدها برعي أحمد البشير فرصة ذهبية
طاحت فيها الكرة إلي الخارج
وهكذا إنتهي الشوط الأول متعادلاً
بدأ الشوط الثاني كسابقه سريعاً حامياً قام في أوله
مهاجم الهلال الهادي صيام بمحاولة طيبة
إرتطمت فيها كرته الرأسية بالعارصة
وفي الدقيقة الخامسة عاد لاعب الهلال عثمان الديم
لمواصلة اللعب ووالي الهلال هجومه
وأنقذ حارس مرمي المريخ محمد عمر
مرماه من كرة سريعة حولها صديق منزول للمرمي
عاود منزول الجهد متحلحلاً من الرقابة الدقيقة
التي كان يضربها حوله لاعب المريخ سعد دبيبة
فأرسل الكرة قوية داوية سارت كالسهم لترتطم
بباطن العارضة وتهز المرمي مرتدة إلي الميدان
أصيب علي إثرها سعد دبيبة في عضلة فخذه فخرج للإسعاف
مرر بعدها لاعب المريخ خوجلي أبو الجاز
الكرة إلي الجناح الأيسر طلب مدني
والذي كان في حالة تسلل واضحة
فإنطلق بالكرة نحو المرمي الهلالي
والجماهير تنادي مشيرة إلي موقفه
وما أن واجه الحارس سبت حتي أرسلها أرضية
إلي ركن الشباك محرزاً إصابة النصر للمريخ
عاد سعد دبيبة للعب ولكنه سرعان ما أصيب للمرة الثانية
وأخرج لإسعافه ثم عاد فجأة ليفسد هجمة سريعة للهلال
دون أن يفطن إلي ذلك الحكم أو زميليه
عمل دفاع الهلال علي إنقاذ مرماه من دربكة كادت
تنتهي إلي إصابة وواصل الهلال الهجوم
وكاد جناحه الأيمن إيزاك أن يحرز إصابة التعادل
من كرة إستلمها وهو في حالة تسلل
لم يفطن إليها رجل الخط أو الحكم
ثم حانت الفرصة لمهاجم الهلال زكي صالح
وهو علي بعد خطوات من المرمي
وما أن حاول التصويب حتي تعرض لعرقلة
حالت بينه وبين الكرة صرفها الحكم كما صرف غيرها
قام هجوم المريخ بمجهود كبير لفك الحصار
الذي ضربه الهلال علي مرماه
وأخذ سعد دبيبة وخوجلي أبو الجاز
يرسلان الكرة لخارج الميدان إلي الدقيقة الأخيرة
حين أرسل الهادي صيام كرة عالية
إرتطمت بزاوية القائم وإرتدت إلي الميدان
دون أن تجد من يعاود إرسالها إلي المرمي
حكمها الفاتح أبارو فعاد بنا تحكيمه إلي
ذكري السنوات التي تعرض فيها لعديد من الشكاوي
التي كانت سبباً في حرمانه من التحكيم فترة طويلة
عاونه علي الخطوط يوسف محمد وأحمد قنديل
وكأني بهما أرادا أن يجاريا الحكم في تخبطه
حتي لا يشذا فيحرجاه
*

----------


## على الصغير

*فـي لقـاء الجبابـرة المريـخ يقهـر الهـلال 2\1
أبوزيـد وأبو الجـاز أحرقـا الشبـاك الزرقـاء


* التاريخ : الجمعة 8 أغسطس 1952
* المكان : دار الرياضة أم درمان
* المناسبة : مباراة ودية
* المصدر : جريدة السودان الجديد , الأحد 10 أغسطس 1952 .. عثمان علي النور
* النتيجة : 2\1 للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : أبوزيد العبد , خوجلي أبوالجاز (ضربة جزاء)
* هدف الهلال : صديق منزول (ضربة جزاء)
* الحكم : الأستاذ الغندور
* تفاصيل المباراة :

وأخيراً إلتقي الندان الخصمان القديمان المتنافسان علي بطولة اللعبة في السودان
وكان هو اللقاء الأول بينهما في هذا الموسم لقاءً ودياً دارت علي أرض
دار الرياضة بأم درمان في عصر الجمعة 8 أغسطس 1952
وقد شهد جمهور كبير قدر بـ13 ألف شخص
بدأ الشوط الأول في الساعة الخامسة ومنذ الدقائق الأولي تنبه للمشاهدين
إن الصراع سيكون عنيفاً جباراً وإن كلا الفريقين عاقد العزم
علي أن ينال النصر مهما كلفه ذلك من جهد وتعب
ومضت الدقائق العشر الأولي والروح الرياضية بخير والمستوي الفني للعب
قد بلغ حداً عالياً وكانت كفة الهلال قد أخذت ترجح قليلاً قليلاً عن كفة المريخ
وفجأة أصيب معتصم قلب دفاع الهلال في رأسه إصابة إقتضت خروجه من الميدان
وذهابه للمستشفي وعدم عودته للإشتراك في اللعب
وأخذ لاعبو الهلال يبذلون جهداً أكبر ومع ذلك فقد كان لخروج قلب دفاعهم أثره
في صفوفهم فقد ضعفت كفتهم
ووجدها المريخ فرصة سانحة فأخذ يكر علي مرمي الهلال
ومن إحدي كراته إستطاع أبوزيد العبد أن يسجل إصابة المريخ الأولي
وحتي ذلك الحين لم يكن اليأس قد عرف طريقه إلي لاعبي الهلال
وحل أبو العائلة محل قلب الدفاع معتصم وأخذ هو وبقية زملائه يجاهدون
حتي إستعادوا سيطرتهم علي اللعب وأخذوا يهاجمون مرمي المريخ هجمات متتالية
ولكن دفاع المريخ اليقظ أفسد عليهم كل خططهم ووقف سداً منيعاً بينهم وبين مرماه
وعلي هذا إنتهي الشوط الأول لصالح المريخ بهدف أبوزيد العبد
جاء الشوط الثاني ولم تكد تمضي دقائق علي بداية هذا الشوط
حتي أخطأ أحد أفراد المريخ فلعب الكرة بيده داخل منطقة الجزاء
وقد تصدي لها صديق منزول فأسكنها الشباك إصابة تعادلية للهلال
ومضت دقائق وفجأة والكرة أمام مرمي الهلال
أعلنت صفارة الحكم ضربة جزاء لصالح المريخ
وثار بعض لاعبي الهلال لذلك الحُكم
الذي عدوه ظلماً وكاد يقع بينهم ما لا تجمد عقباه
ولكن البعض الآخر إستطاع تهدئتهم وتصدي للضربة خوجلي أبوالجاز
وكان طبيعياً أن يسكنها الشباك إصابة ثانية للمريخ
وبعد هذه الإصابة دخلت المباراة في طور الخشونة والضرب المتعمد
بين الفريقين كليهما وكان الهلال لا يزال يسيطر علي اللعب
ولكنه صار يفقد تلك السيطرة شيئاً فشيئاً
وبدي واضحاً أن اليأس قد عرف طريقه إليهم
وأخيراً إنتهت المباراة لصالح المريخ بعد أن هبط مستواههما الفني
في الدقائق الأخيرة وفارقت اللاعبين الروح الرياضية العالية
التي بدت عليهم في أول اللعب
* مـلاحـظـــات :

حكم المباراة الأستاذ الغندور ولم يكن قوياً يقظاً كما عهدناه
فقد كان الإضطراب بادياً عليه ولذلك فاتته العديد من الهفوات
كما أن إحتسابه ضربة جزاء للمريخ لم يكن صواباً
أجاد كل لاعبي الهلال ما عدا قسوم (والقطر قام)
ولم يكن هجوم المريخ علي ما عُرف به من القوة والتماسك
ولولا دفاعه اليقظ لخرج الفريق من المباراة مهزوماً
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 3\1 علـي كـأس رالـي
برعـي وأبـو الجـاز وطلـب أحـرزوا الأهـداف


* التاريخ : الجمعة 27 فبراير 1953
* المكان : دار الرياضة أم درمان
* المناسبة : دوري المدن الثلاث (كأس رالي)
* المصدر : الرأي العام العدد 2358, السبت 28 فبراير 1953 .. كركين إسكندريان
* النتيجة : 3\1 للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : برعي القانون , أبو الجاز , طلب مدني
* هدف الهلال : معتصم
* تشكيلة المريخ : عبد السلام , أدمون , مفيد , أبو الجاز , قرعم , الجنيد , محمد عبد الحليم , يس حاكم , طلب , برعي , أبوزيد العبد
* تشكيلة الهلال : سبت , جنجا , عثمان الديم , عامر , معتصم , زكي , القطر , إمام , أبو رزقة , صديق منزول , أبو العائلة
* الحكم : عبد الرحمن الصديق وعاونه الغندور وعطشان
* تفاصيل المباراة :

وإذا بأشبال المريخ أبوا إلا وأن يثأروا لأنفسهم
من الهزيمة في الدورة الأولي
فعملوا للفوز ما وسعهم الجهد فنالوه عن إستحقاق
بعد الرابعة والنصف بقليل من عصر الجمعة 27 فبراير
وبدار الرياضة بأم درمان شهد ما لا يقل عن 12 ألف شخص
ملحمة من ملاحم بطولة الدوري للمدن الثلاث بين الندين الكبيرين
سار اللعب مضطرباً في بدايته
ثم أخذ ينتظم
وكل من الفريقين يعمل لغزو مرمي الآخر
إلي أن إنقضي نصف الشوط الأول
حيث كان للهلال ضربة حرة
أرسل فيها زكي الكرة عالية إلي المرمي
عزز إندفاعها برأسه أبو رزقة
وفي الوقت الذي تقدم الحارس لإلتقاطها
حولها معتصم برأسه مسجلاً إصابة الهلال الوحيدة
التي عمل جاهداً لتعزيزها بأخري
ولكنه فشل
وإنتهي الشوط الأول بإصابة للهلال
في فترة الراحة نزل وكيل شركة رالي للدراجات
الخواجة (زينوب خانشكيان)
حيث قدم الكأس إلي رئيس فريق الهلال
وميداليات تذكارية للاعبي الفريقين
وسط هتاف وتصفيق المتفرجين
وساعات للحكام
ثم تقدم لاعبو المريخ نحو زملائهم لاعبو الهلال
مهنئين علي الكأس بروح رياضي سمح
أعطي درساً عملياً لبعض إداريي الأندية
علي أن اللاعبين أسمي مقصداً وأطهر قلباً
من أولئك الذين لا يهدأ لهم بال
ما لم يعكروا الأجواء ويفرقوا الجماعات
بدأ الشوط الثاني وكل فريق يعمل
للسيطرة علي الميدان
وفي ذلك الصراع الجبار
ضاعت للفريقين إصابات محققة
من هجمة علي مرمي الهلال
أرسل برعي قذيفة إلي قلب الشباك
مسجلاً إصابة التعادل للمريخ
أصيب بعدها معتصم في أنفه الذي نزف دماً
وخرج للإسعاف لمدة ثماني دقائق
كان لها أثرها في زعزعة ألعاب الهلال
مما مكن المريخ من السيطرة علي الميدان
وإحراز إصابة ثانية
من كرة جانبية من طلب غير إتجاهها
خوجلي أبو الجاز برأسه
حيث إصطدمت ببطن القائم وإندفعت نحو الشباك
وأردفها طلب مدني بعد دقيقة بالإصابة الثالثة
من كرة عالية ولجت الشباك من الزاوية العليا
وإستمر الصراع علي أشده بين الفريقين
وإنتهي بثلاث إصابات المريخ مقابل واحدة للهلال
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياسلام عليك ياابو علوه
مجهود توثيقي رائع وثر
لك كل التحية ياحبيب

*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يقهـر الهـلال بهـدف ويفـوز بكـأس السـودان
برعـي يهـز شـباك سـبت فـي أول مشـاركة لـه


* التاريخ : الأحد 1 فبراير 1953
* المكان : دار الرياضة أم درمان
* المناسبة : كأس السودان (معادة)
* المصدر : صحيفة الرأي العام , الإثنين 2 فبراير 1953.. كركين إسكندريان
* تشكيلة المريخ : مصطفي حمد , خوجلي أبو الجاز , مفيد عبجي , متوكل محمد البشير , قرعم , الجنيد صافي الدين , محمد عبد الحليم , برعي أحمد البشير , سليمان محمد أحمد , طلب مدني , أبو زيد العبد
* تشكيلة الهلال : سبت , جنجا , عثمان الديم , عامر حسن , معتصم العجباني , زكي صالح , القطر , إمام , أبو رزقة , صديق منزول , أبو العائلة
* الحكم : أحمد الحاج ونسي بمعاونة عبد اللطيف وعشري
* تفاصيل المباراة :
فوجئ سكان العاصمة المثلثة
منذ صباح الأحد الباكر 1 فبراير 1953
بعواصف هوائية لافحة تسير من الشمال إلي الجنوب
فأخذت الشفقة مأخذها من نفوس الرياضيين
الذين كانوا ينتظرون ذلك اليوم بفارق الصبر
إذ أن في عصره سيتقابل المريخ بالهلال
في المباراة المعادة بينهما في كأس السودان
وفي تمام الساعة الرابعة
سرت في ارجاء دار الرياضة بأم درمان
موجة من التصفيق عندما أعلنت صفارة الحكم بدء الصراع
والذي إستهله الهلال بهجوم ثم تحول للمريخ
وأنقذ مصطفي حمد حارس مرمي المريخ إصابتين محققتين للهلال
سار بعدها اللعب في هجوم متبادل جله لصالح الهلال
ولكن دون تركيز رغم الهواء الذي كان في صالحه
حتي نهاية الشوط الأول الذي إنتهي دون إصابات
جاء الشوط الثاني ودرجة التفاؤل عند المريخيين أعلي منها عند منازليهم
بسبب الهواء والذي أصبح في صالحهم فاخذوا يهاجمون
مرمي الهلال قرابة العشر دقائق
إنتزع علي إثرها الهلاليون الموقف
وشنوا علي مرمي المريخ هجوماً كاسحاً
ضاعت فيه إصابات محققة علي بعد ياردتين أضاعها صديق منزول
قام بعدها المريخيون بهجمة مضادة
أنقذ فيها حارس الهلال الجديد سبت دودو إصابة محققة
من قدم سليمان محمد أحمد
إرتد بعدها الهجوم علي المريخ
وإستمر كذلك إلي ما قبل النهاية بثلاث دقائق
حيث رد دفاعه كرة تلقاها عثمان الديم فأرسلها عالية
فإذا بها تسير مع الريح إلي الخلف متسببة في ضربة ركنية
أرسلها خوجلي أبو الجاز إلي مرمي الهلال
فقابلها برعي أحمد البشير برأسه فأسكنها جانبية إلي ركن الشباك
مسجلاُ إصابة الفوز للمريخ
حاول بعدها هجوم الهلال معادلة النتيجة
ولكن صمود دفاع المريخ حال دون ذلك
وإنتهي الصراع بفوز المريخ بإصابة للاشئ
أدار المباراة الحكم أحمد الحاج ونسي
وبلغ الذروة يعاونه بالمثل عبد اللطيف وعشري
الذي كان في إضطراب وتخبط ظاهرين
شاهد المباراة ما يزيد عن الحدي عشر ألفاً
يتقدمهم معالي الحاكم العام وعقيلته
إشترك مع الهلال لأول مرة حارس مرماه الجديد
سبت دودو فكان ثابتاً يقظاً
كما إشترك معه بعد غيبة طويلة عامر حسن
وإشترك مع المريخ اللاعب الناشئ
متوكل محمد البشير فكان ناجحاً
كما إشترك معه محمد عبد الحليم بعد غيبة
كان للهواء أثره رغم قوة الصراع في إنحلال ألعاب الفريقين
وإندفاع كثير من الكرات إلي خارج الميدان
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال دوريـاً 1/صفـر
أحـرزه عبـد اللـه عبـاس
التحكيـم تحامـل علـي المريـخ
ولـم يحتسـب هـدفاً ثانيـاً للعمـدة


* التاريخ : الجمعة 30 مايو 1958
* المكان : دار الرياضة الخرطوم
* المناسبة : الدوري
* المصدر : السودان الجديد , السبت 31 مايو 1958.. مجمًر
* النتيجة : 1/صفر للمريخ
* هدف المريخ : عبد الله العمدة (ضربة جزاء)
* الحكم : متولي ستراس
* تفاصيل المباراة :
أسفرت مباراة الأمس الدورية بين فريقي المريخ والهلال
بدار الرياضة الخرطوم عن إصابة واحدة للمريخ
سجلها عبد الله عباس
في الدقيقة 25 من الشوط الأول إثر ضربة جزاء
إختلف بعض المراقبين في صحتها
وكان للهلال ضربة مماثلة في الدقيقة 14
عندما إعترض بكري التقر مدافع المريخ
شاه الصغير مهاجم الهلال وإحتسبها الحكم
ولعبها الهادي صيام فاترة
تمكن هاشم محمد عثمان حارس مرمي المريخ من صدها
بعدها أرسل لاعب المريخ حسن أبو العائلة قذيفة نارية
وقف لها فيصل السيد حارس الهلال بالمرصاد وأبعدها عن عرينه
كان هذا هو حال الشوط الأول تكافؤ في الفرص وتكافؤ في اللعب
وبقدر ما تحمل دفاع الهلال هجوم المريخ المتواصل
بقدر ما فشل هجوم الهلال في الوصول إلي شباك المريخ
لينتهي الشوط الأول بهذه النتيجة 1/صفر للمريخ
تلك الإصابة التي إعتمدها الحكم وإختلف حولها المراقبون
أما الإصابة الثانية والتي نالها نفس اللاعب عبد الله عباس
ولم يعتمدها الحكم رغم صحتها فأثارات الدهشة!!
جاء الشوط الثاني وكان في صالح الهلال
الذي بدأ أشباله الذين صقلهم التمرين وإعني بهذا
شاه الهلال الصغير
وحسن عطية
وإبراهيم يحيي الكوارتي
يحاصرون مرمي المريخ حصاراً دام أكثر من ثلثي الشوط الثاني
وكان إبراهيم يلعب متوسطاً للهجوم ويساعده حسن وشاه
فكان هذا الثالوث تنقصه الأجنحة التي أبت لجنتهم الفنية
إلا أن تضع مهدي وعلي المعتصم كجناحين فكانا عبئاً ثقيلاً عليهم
والغريب إنهم أتوا بإيزاك كمتفرج علي هؤلاء
وكان العنصر الموجه للهجوم مفقودا
إذ لم يشترك لاعب الهلال صديق منزول وزكي صالح
أما المريخيون فقد إستفادوا من كل الفرص التي واتتهم
ما عدا تلك التي إضاعها برعي أحمد البشير
أنهي متولي ستراس المباراة في ميقاتها بصفارة قصيرة
سقط بعدها منصور رمضان مغمي عليه
وحمل بالنقالة إلي خارج الملعب حيث أرسل للمستشفي لإسعافه
ولم يكن التحكيم خالياً من الهفوات
التي ربما كان لها أثر في تغيير نتيجة المباراة
شاهد المباراة جمهور غفير وبلغ دخلها 879 جنيهاً
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ ينصـب مهـرجـاناً للأهـداف ويهـزم الهـلال بجـدارة 6\3
برعـي وطلـب وسـري وسـيد سليـم يمزقـون شـباك الهـلال

* التاريخ : الجمعة 30 مارس 1956
* المكان : دار الرياضة أم درمان
* المناسبة : المباراة الودية الشهرية بين الفريقين
* المصدر : صحيفة الرأي العام , السبت 31 مارس 1956.. كوركين إسكندريان
* النتيجة : 6\3 للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : برعي (هدفين), طلب , سري , سيد سليم (هدفين)
* أهداف الهلال : علي حسين (هدفين) , سليمان فارس
* تشكيلة المريخ : فيصل السيد , متوكل , بشري , برعي , قرعم , سري , طلب , سيد سليم , بشير , أبو رزقة
* تشكيلة الهلال : سبت , أدمون , عثمان الديم , سليمان فارس , معتصم , سلسيون , عابدين حسين , علي حسين , زكي , منزول , رفاعي , ثم رحمي وسنهوري والتقر ومصطفي جلال
* تفاصيل المباراة :
مباراة قياسية في أهدافها بالنسبة للناديين في الخمس سنوات الأخيرة
بمناعة وإحتمال بعض اللاعبين للتسعين دقيقة تنكشف أثناء المباراة
فيبادلهم آخرون مراكزهم وهكذا أخذت التغييرات مجراها بين اللاعبين حتي النهاية
تقابل في الرابعة والثلث من مساء أمس الجمعة 30 مارس 1956 المريخ والهلال
في مباراتهما الودية الشهرية وسط جمهور يربو علي 10 آلاف شخص
إكتظت بهم مدرجات دار الرياضة بأم درمان
في الدقيقة الرابعة ومن هجمة للمريخ أخطأ ظهير الهلال الأيمن عثمان الديم الكرة
فأرسلها لقمة سايغة لساعد هجوم المريخ (برعي أحمد البشير)
الذي قذف بها يسار الحارس داخل الشباك مسجلاً أولي إصابات المريخ
أتاح بعدها بدقيقتين ظهير المريخ متوكل فرصة مماثلة للهلال
حيث أخطأ إحدي الكرات فوصلت قلب الهجوم علي حسين
فأرسلها إلي ركن الشباك إصابة تعادلية للهلال
بعدها ضاعت للفريقين بعض الفرص النادرة حتي الدقيقة 30
حين تقدم جناح المريخ طلب بالكرة ثم أرسلها عالية
من جانب الميدان الغربي تصدي لها الحارس سبت دودو وكاد يتمكن منها
غير أنها قفزت من بين يديه متجهة داخل المرمي مسجلة إصابة المريخ الثانية
أردفها بعد عشر دقائق الجناح الأيمن سري بالثالثة من كرة سريعة
أتته من طلب مدني فأرجعها أرضية إلي ركن الشباك
أحرز بعدها بدقيقة واحدة عابدين حسين إصابة ثانية للهلال
مستعيناً بجسمه في إمتلاك الكرة التي قذف بها إلي جانب الشبك
إنتهي الشوط الأول لصالح المريخ 3\2
في الدقيقة الثانية من الشوط الثاني تنازع مهاجما المريخ برعي وسري
مع مدافع الهلال معتصم في إمتلاك الكرة فكانت من نصيب برعي
فتقدم بها ثم أرسلها جانبية فقابلها قلب الهجوم سيد سليم
مغيراً إتجاهها إلي سقف الشباك مسجلاً الإصابة الرابعة للمريخ
عمل بعدها الهلال جاهداً فقام بهجمات متكررة تكسرت أكثرها أمام مرمي المريخ
في الدقيقة 30 مرر منزول الكرة إلي سليمان فارس
الذي أرسلها أرضية إلي ركن الشباك مسجلاً الإصابة الثالثة للهلال
ضاعت بعدها بعض الفرص النادرة
ثم قام المريخ بهجوم مضاد أثمر بعد ثماني دقائق عن إصابة خامسة
أحرزها سيد سليم في توزيعة بديعة من برعي
أردفها برعي بعد دقيقتين بإصابة سادسة وأخيرة للمريخ
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يقهـر الهـلال 3\2
أولاد عاكـف وطلـب يحـرزون الأهـداف
التحكيـم شماعـة المهزوميـن الهلالييـن فـي كـل الأزمنـة


* التاريخ : الإثنيـن 20 سبتمبـر 1954
* المكان : دار الرياضة
* المصدر : جريدة الأمة , الإثنين 20 سبتمبر 1954.. عمر عبد التام
* النتيجة : 3\2 للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : علي حسين , عابدين حسين , طلب مدني (ضربة جزاء)
* أهداف الهلال : صديق منزول (الهدفين وكان الأول من ضربة جزاء)
* الحكم : عبد الطيف
* تفاصيل المباراة :
بقدر ما شهدت دار الرياضة عصر أمس رقماً قياسياً من البشر
وبقدر ما شهدت صراعاً عنيفاً في سبيل الظفر
بقدر ما شهدت أيضاً أكبر مهزلة من مهازل التحكيم
راح ضحيتها الفرق المشتركة وفرح المنتصرون
والمهزومون يكيلون اللعنات الصارخة للجهاز الذي هوي
وهوي بمديريه إلي الهاوية
وجعل الناس يترحمون في حسرة وأسي علي مستقبل الرياضة
في هذا البلد وهي تدار بتلك الطريقة البشعة التي أديرت بها مباراة الأمس
صديق منزول أحرز إصابة نظيفة للهلال أرسل فيها الكرة من الزاوية البعيدة لخط 18
وثلاثة من مدافعي المريخ يحصنون مرماهم
الإصابة لا تحتسب بحجة التسلل
لامس صالح غريب الكرة باليد في منطقة خطر المريخ في شكل واضح لفت أنظار الجميع
يتجاوزها الحكم عبد اللطيف
يحرز المريخ هدفه الثاني ومهاجمه يترصد الكرة خلف حارس مرمي الهلال
وتعتبر الإصابة صحيحة
يلامس مهاجم المريخ علي حسين الكرة بيده في منطقة خطر الهلال
وتنزل الكرة بعده وتلامس يد مدافع الهلال جنجا فيتقاضي الحكم
عن الأولي ويحتسب الثانية مهدياً المريخ هدفاً حراماً
ينخرط بشري جناح المريخ بالكرة ويقودها في سرعة
وهو كتفاً للكتف مع مدافعي الهلال فيمرر هدفاً نظيفاً حلالاً للمريح
فلا يحتسبه الحكم
هذه بعض الخطوط البارزة من مهزلة الأمس
ولو تابعنا التفاصيل لضاق بنا المجال
وليس بعد ذلك مهازل أكثر من هذه المهازل
رغم أن الحكم إجترح 4 حالات كبري ضد الهلال
مقابل حالة واحدة ضد المريخ
رغم ذلك فإن المريخ كان أكثر تنظيماً وأغذر هجوماً وأكثر إجتهاداً
من منافسه الهلال
لقد فتح خط هجوم المريخ الكثير من الثغرات في خط دفاع الهلال
لكن سبت دودو حارس مرمي الهلال الأمين
جعل المرمي أمامهم اضيق من سم الخياط
وأن البراعة التي إلتقط بها كرات المريخ لتقفز به إلي قمة المجد
لا سيما في التقاطه للكرات التي أخذت طريقها المفتوح للمرمي
في سرعة البرق فاقتنصها مغنطيسياً وإنطوي عليها كالأفعوان
أما خط دفاع المريخ فقد كان متماسكاً إلا في بعض الفترات
التي بدأ فيها حسن العبد علي غير عادته
فقد فتح الثغرات لأبو رزقة قلب هجوم الهلال في أكثر من مرة
ولكن أبو رزقة نفسه لم يكن موجوداً ولا وجود له!!
أما خوجلي فكان نصف موجود
الخلاصة إن التعاون والجماعية لأفراد المريخ رجحت كفتهم
واللعب الفردي للهلال أبعده عن النصر وأورثه الهزيمة
وكانت تصرفات الحكم عاملاً مهماً في فقدانهم لأعصابهم
سجل للمريخ علي حسين ثم شقيقه عابدين
وسجل الثالثة طلب مدني من ضربة جزاء
بينما سجل للهلال صديق منزول من ضربة جزاء والثانية من كرة
أرسلها خوجلي إصطدمت وإرتدت إلي صديق منزول فعالجها بضربة رأسية
لتنتهي المباراة بفوز المريخ علي الهلال 3\2
                        	*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 2\1
سـري هـز الشـباك وتلاعـب بدفـاع الهـلال
بـرعي المريـخ قطـع إجازتـه فـي أسمـرا
وسليمـان الهـلال زاغ عـديل كـدا!!

* التاريخ : الجمعة 2 يونيو 1956
* المكان : دار الرياضة
* المناسبة : المباراة الودية الشهرية بين الفريقين
* المصدر : جريدة الأمة , السبت 3 يونيو 1956 .. أبو العينين
* النتيجة : 2\1 للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : سري محمد علي , مدافع الهلال عثمان الديم بالخطأ في مرماه
* هدف الهلال : مصطفي جلال
* الحكم : عبيد إبراهيم
* تفاصيل المباراة :
إلتقي بدار الرياضة عصر أمس فريقا المريخ والهلال
في المباراة الودية الشهرية بينهما وشهدها 15 ألف من الرواد
سيطرت عليهم الرهبة وتوتر الأعصاب والجهل بالمصير
الذي ستنتهي إليه نتيجة المباراة
نزل المريخ أولاً إلي الملعب وهو يحمل في تكوينه مفاجأة ضخمة للكثيرين
ألا وهي إشتراك نجمه برعي أحمد البشير بعد أن قطع إجازته
في أسمرا طائراً إلي الخرطوم مستجيباً لنداء ناديه
للإشتراك في هذه المباراة التي لها وزنها الخاص عند جمهور الناديين الكبيرين
وكذلك إستجاب فيصل السيد بعد إحتجاب
نزل بعده الهلال ولئن ظهر بين أفراده اللاعب العطبراوي علي محجوب
كأحد ساعدي الهجوم إلا أن التكوين العام للفريق بدأ أضعف
مما يؤمنه الكثيرون فأجنحة الفريق شبه مهيضة وساعدا الدفاع مختلة
بعد غياب زكي بسبب السفر وتمرد سليمان فارس رغم حاجة الفريق إليه
بسبب إيه؟ لست أدري
نفخ الحكم عبيد إبراهيم في صفارته
وإبتدأت المباراة سريعة ممتعة إمتازت بالتوزيعات القصيرة الرشيقة والحماس المتدفق
ورغم التكوين الإعدادي واللياقي غير المتكافئ لصالح المريخ
إلا أن اللعب كان متكافئاً في الشوط الأول
حيث ظهرت قوة هجوم المريخ ومنعة دفاع الهلال وحارسه السد المنيع سبت دودو
ومن الجانب الآخر وجد دفاع المريخ هجوم الهلال غير المترابط الضعيف
في الدقيقة العشرين أتاح خوجلي فرصة لجناح الهلال الأيسر جلال
أحرز منها هدف الهلال اليتيم والذي إنتهي عليه الشوط الأول
جاء الشوط الثاني ونزل المريخ بخطة مضمونها لا يفل الحديد إل الحديد
ورسم خطته بأن يضرب الهلال في مأمنه
(مناعة الهادي صيام سند الدفاع الهلالي وترسانته)
ولذلك حول المريخ لاعبه العملاق بشري إدريس
من مركز الجناح إلي قلب الهجوم ليواجه الهادي صيام بفتوته وسرعته وحماسه
وفعلاً نجحت الخطة في إرباك دفاع الهلال وتشتيته
وإستطاعت الكرة أن تجد طريقها في يسر إلي خط مرمي الهلال
ولم تمر 4 دقائق حتي أحرز سري محمد علي هداف المريخ هدف التعادل لفريقه
وتحولت المباراة من لعب إستعراضي ممتع إلي دربكة أمام مرمي الهلال
وإجتمع أكثر من 16 لاعب يتنازعون الكرة التي تاهت وسط الغبار
وخلال ذلك أراد أحد مدافعي الهلال تحويل الكرة إلي زميله
فإذا بها تصطدم بود الديم وتدخل الشباك هدفاً ثانياً للمريخ
وكان ذلك في الدقيقة العاشرة من الشوط الثاني
وبعدها إستمر اللعب سجالاً حتي أعلن الحكم نهاية المباراة
بفوز المريخ علي الهلال 2\1
وبلغ الدخل 812 جنيهاً مصرياً
(المباريات الشهرية بين الفريقين كان الغرض منها دعم خزانة الفريقين لمواجهة المنصرفات)
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يقهـر الهـلال بالتلاتـة وأضـاع مثلهـا رأفـة بالهـلال
برعـي أحـمد البشـير تلاعـب بدفـاع الهـلال
وأحـرز هدفيـن وهـدف لعبـد المنعـم


* التاريخ : الجمعة 21 يونيو 1957
* المكان : دار الرياضة الخرطوم
* المناسبة : المباراة الودية الشهرية بين الفريقين
* المصدر : جريدة الرأي العام , السبت 22 يونيو 1957.. كركين إسكندريان
* النتيجة : 3/صفر للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : برعي القانون (هدفين) , الشبل عبد المنعم
* تشكيلة المريخ : فيصل السيد , متوكل محمد البشير , بشري , حسن العبد , منصور رمضان , طلب , كلول , سري , عبده , برعي , أبو العائلة
* تشكيلة الهلال : سبت , أمين مرحوم , عثمان الديم , إبراهيم يحي , رحمي , صيام , مصطفي جلال , خوجلي , زكي , منزول , رفاعي , ثم علي محجوب
* الحكم : شاكر النحاس بمساعدة السلاوي والفاتح أبارو
* تفاصيل المباراة :
إلتقي ماردا العاصمة المريخ والهلال
بعد ظهر أمس الجمعة 21 يونيو بدار الرياضة الخرطوم
في المباراة الودية الشهرية شهدها ما يزيد عن التسعة آلاف شخص
قام الهلال في دقائقها البكر بهجمة سرعان ما إرتدت عليه
وأخذ هجوم المريخ يعجم عود دفاع الهلال باحثاً عن
مكان الضعف فيه ليخترقه فضاعت لبرعي فرصة نادرة
وأخري مماثلة لطلب إرتطمت فيها الكرة بالعارضة
وإرتدت داخلاً حيث إلتقطها الحارس سبت
وفي الدقيقة 30 إنخرط شبل المريخ الجديد عبده بالكرة
ثم أرسلها كالسهم فإرتطمت بزاوية القائم الشرقي ثم الغربي
متجهة بعدها إلي حيث يقف سبت فأمسك بها في إطمئنان موقفاً إندفاعها
سرعان ما عاود عبده المحاولة بعد دقيقة واحدة مندفعاً نحو مرمي الهلال
وما أن خرج سبت لملاقاته حتي أرسل بها في خفة ورشاقة
إلي الزاوية البعيدة محرزاً أولي الإصابات للمريخ
قام بعدها الفريقان بمحاولات حسمتها صفارة الحكم
معلنة إنتهاء الشوط الأول وللمريخ إصابة مقابل لا شئ للهلال
بدأ المريخ الشوط الثاني بسيطرة تامة علي الميدان
وأخذ يهاجم مرمي الهلال بهجمات خطرة
ضاعت فيها من أبو العائلة إصابة محققة
وأخري أرسل فيها حسن العبد الكرة إلي برعي
الذي أرسلها مدوية نحو المرمي أمسك بها سبت
وهجمات أخري يردها الدفاع الهلالي الذي وقف وحيداً دون هجوم
في الدقيقة العاشرة إندفع كلول بالكرة ثم أرسلها عالية
قابلها برعي برأسه فوق الحارس
داخل الشباك محرزاً الإصابة الثانية
أجري الهلال تغييراً في مراكز لاعبيه دون جدوي
واصل المريخ هجماته
تتخللها توزيعات متقنة
وتحركات منسقة
ختمها برعي بقذيفة ثائرة
إحتكت بباطن العارضة وإندفعت تهز الشباك هزاً
مسجلة الإصابة الثالثة والأخيرة للمريخ
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 3\2 فـي المبـاراة الوديـة الشهـرية بينهمـا
سيـد سليـم وأبـو العائلـة وسـري أحـرزوا للمريـخ
ورفاعـي للهـلال

* التاريخ : السبت 11 مايو 1957
* المكان : دار الرياضة أم درمان
* المناسبة : المباراة الودية الشهرية بين الفريقين
* المصدر : صحيفة الرأي العام , الأحد 12 مايو 1957.. كركين إسكندريان
* النتيجة : 3\2 للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : سيد سليم , أبو العائلة , سري محمد علي
* أهداف الهلال : رفاعي (الهدفين وكان الثاني من ضربة جزاء)
* تشكيلة المريخ : محمود بابكر , صالح غريب , بشري , حسن العبد , منصور رمضان , حسن أبو العائلة , سري محمد علي , محمد خالد , عثمان قرعم , سيد سليم , طلب مدني , ثم متوكل محمد البشير
* تشكيلة الهلال : سعد خير , أدمون , عثمان الديم , الهادي صيام , رحمي , زكي صالح , مصطفي جلال , زرقاني , الرفاعي , سيد مصطفي , قاسم , ثم سمير وعبد الوهاب سلسيون والتقر
* الحكم : يوسف محمد بمساعدة شاكر النحاس وعبد الله عبد السلام
* تفاصيل المباراة :
وسط حضور جماهيري بلغ 9 آلاف شخص بدار الرياضة بأم درمان
لعب المريخ والهلال مباراتهما الشهرية والتي إتفقا عليها دعماً لخزانة الناديين
إستهل الفريقان المباراة بهجمات متبادلة ومحاولات لم يكتب لها النجاح
نتيجة للتسرع حيناً وعدم الإنتظام حيناً آخر
سارت الهجمات في تنقلها إلي ما بعد منتصف الشوط الأول
حينما قام الهلال بهجمة أرسل فيها سيد مصطفي الكرة إلي الزرقاني
والذي بعث بها في توزيعة سريعة للرفاعي الذي أرسلها قوية
إلي ركن الشباك مسجلاً أولي الإصابات للهلال
عادلها المريخ بعد دقيقتين فقط إثر هجمة سريعة أعقبتها ضربة ركنية
حول فيها طلب مدني الكرة عالية إلي فم المرمي
فقابلها سيد سليم برأسه مسكناً إياها الشباك
ضاعت بعدها عدة فرص للفريقين
وأتيحت للهلال بعد خمس دقائق ضربة جزاء تصدي لها الرفاعي
فأحرز منها الإصابة الثانية وإنتهي الشوط الأول
بإصابتين للهلال مقابل واحدة للمريخ
بدأ الشوط الثاني بفتور واضح في ألعاب الفريقين
دام إلي منتصف الشوط الثاني
نظم بعده مهاجمو المريخ صفوفهم وقاموا بهجمات متكررة
علي مرمي الهلال مستعينين
بالتوزيعات الطويلة للجناح الأيسر طلب مدني
علي أمل فتح ثغرة في دفاع الهلال المتماسك
إلي الدقيقة 30 حين أرسل طلب الكرة عالية إلي الوسط
فقابلها حسن أبو العائلة مرسلاً إياها قوية
إلي المرمي فإرتطمت بساق الظهير الثالث رحمي
وولجت الشباك مسجلة إصابة التعادل للمريخ
قام بعدها الهلال بهجمة حشد لها كل قواه
وأعقبتها ضربة ركنية عرف دفاع المريخ كيف يفسدها
حيث بعث بها طويلة إلي جناحه الأيمن سيد سليم
الذي تقدم بها في سرعة ثم أرسلها عالية إلي الوسط
فقابلها سري محمد علي مرسلاً إياها في ضربة خاطفة
إلي الشباك مسجلاً إصابة النصر للمريخ
أتيحت بعدها للهلال في هجمة خاطفة فرصة نادرة
تنازع فيها الكرة زكي وقاسم فأضاعوها
وأنتهت المباراة بفوز المريخ بثلاث إصابات مقابل إثنتين للهلال
حكمها يوسف محمد وبإستثناء بعض الهفوات التي عكسها
لوحظ تخلف برعي وفيصل السيد من المريخ
وسبت وصديق منزول من الهلال
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 4\2 ويصـل إلـي قبـل نهائـي كـأس يـس
طلـب مدنـي يتخصـص فـي الهـلال ويحـرز الأهـداف الأربعـة

* التاريخ : الإثنين 24 مارس 1952
* المكان : دار الرياضة أم درمان
* المناسبة : قبل نهائي كأس يس
* المصدر : الرأي العام 26 مارس 1952 .. كركيـن إسكنـدريان وجريدة السودان الجديد
* النتيجة : 4\2 للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : طلب مدني (سوبرهاتريك)
* أهداف الهلال : صديق منزول (الهدفين وكان الثاني من ضربة جزاء)
* الحكم : المستر بيبر نيكيل بمعاونة أحمد قنديل وأحمد خير
* تفاصيل المباراة :
وأخيراً تقابل المريخ والهلال في المباراة السابقة للنهائية لكأس يس
بعد أن طال إنتظار الجماهير إلي الإستمتاع بمشاهدتهما في مباراة رسمية أو ودية
إلتقي الفريقان علي أرض دار الرياضة بأم درمان
عصر يوم الإثنين 24 مارس وسط حشد يفوق العشرة آلاف
في جو هادئ حركته أنفاس الجماهير وألهبه حماسهم وتصفيقهم
فسار الشوط الأول إلي أن إشترك منزول وأبو العائلة في طلعة منظمة
مرر فيها الثاني الكرة للأول الذي أرسلها قذيفة أرضية
استقرت في ركن شباك مصطفي حمد حارس المريخ
إصابة أولي للهلال ولكن سرعان ما كر المريخ علي مرمي الهلال
وما إنقضت ثلاث دقائق حتي وجد طلب مدني نفسه مواجهاً لمرمي الهلال
فأرسل الكرة كالسهم إلي شباك الهلال فهزتها مسجلة إصابة التعادل للمريخ
همد بعدها اللعب وسار في سرعة وحماس إلي نهاية الشوط
دون أن يتمكن أحد من تعزيز إصابته بثانية
بدأ الشوط الثاني وهو أشد حماساً من سابقه
وبعد كر وفر دام خمس دقائق أخذت ألعاب المريخ تزداد إنسجاماً
في الوقت الذي أخذت فيه ألعاب الهلال تتفكك
وإستمر هجوم المريخ علي مرمي الهلال إلي الدقيقة السابعة
عندما مرر أبوزيد العبد الكرة إلي طلب
ومن داخل المنطقة أرسلها طلب ركنية داخل الشباك
مسجلاً إصابة المريخ الثانية عززها طلب بالثالثة بعد ثماني دقائق
في كرة إستلهما من خط الوسط
وهو في حالة أشبه إلي التسلل علي ما نعتقد
وإنطلق بها إلي أن واجه حارس الهلال عثمان حاكم
والذي خرج لملاقاته ولكن طلب حولها من جانبه نحو الشباك
عمل بعدها هجوم الهلال لمقابلة الهجوم بمثله
ولكن محمد بله الذي لازمه عدم التوفيق في بعض هجماته
شاء أن يقرن تلك الهجمات بالخشونة
مما إضطر الحكم إلي إنذاره ثم إخراجه من الميدان
فلعب الهلال بعشرة لاعبين
وما أن إنقضت ثلاث دقائق علي الإصابة الثالثة
حتي أرسل أبوزيد العبد الكرة إلي طلب مدني داخل منطقة الهلال
فعالجها بضربة قوية هزت الشباك مسجلة الإصابة الرابعة
التي إستيقظ إثرها الهلاليون فأخذوا ينظمون صفوفهم
ويهاجمون مرمي المريخ في الدقائق الأخيرة من المباراة
إلي أن كان في صالحهم ضربة جزاء نتيجة هجوم خاطئ
وضربة متعمدة من مصطفي حمد حارس المريخ
علي أبو العائلة تصدي لها صديق منزول فوجهها إلي ركن المرمي
مسجلاً الإصابة الثانية للهلال إنتهت عليها المباراة
حكم المباراة المستر بيبر نيكيل بمساعدة أحمد قنديل وأحمد خير
والحكم رغم نشاطه وملاحقته للكرة لم يكن يعتمد علي رجلي الخط كثيراً
كان معظم الشوط الأول في صالح الهلال
والثاني بأكمله في صالح المريخ الذي عرف كيف يصمد
رغم غياب بعض نجومه وكيف ينتهز الفرص فإنتصر
أما الهلال فعرف التواكل والإنحلال فإنهزم
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 1/صفـر فـي كـأس المـدن الثـلاث
لاعـب المريـخ الجديـد جعفـر نميـري يشـارك 
وكـذلك أبـو العائـلة لاعـب الهـلال

* التاريخ : الأحد 25 فبراير 1951
* المكان : دار الرياضة أم درمان
* المناسبة : كأس المدن الثلاث
* المصدر : صحيفة الرأي العام الإثنين 26 فبراير 1951 .. كركيـن إسكندريـان
* النتيجة : 1/صفر للمريخ
* هدف المريخ : باشا بدوي
* تفاصيل المباراة :
في عصر الأحد 25 فبراير تقابل المريخ مع الهلال
في مباراة من مباريات دوري المدن الثلاث بدار الرياضة بأم درمان
شهدها جمهور غفير من مشجعي الرياضة
بدأت المباراة سريعة ثم همدت ولم تحم إلا في العشر دقائق الأخيرة
سجل المريخ الإصابة الوحيدة في المباراة بعد دقيقتين من بدايتها
إثر رمية جانبية من باشا بدوي إضطرب حارس مرمي الهلال في إلتقاطها
فدخلت المرمي تتهادي نحو الشباك
أدار المباراة ثلاثة من رجال الجيش البريطانيين فكان رجلا الخط يقظين
بعكس الحكم الذي كان كريماً في التقاضي عن الكثير من الهفوات
والألعاب الخشنة الظاهرة
مما كان له الأثر الفعال في ضياع بهجة اللعب
حاصر الهلاليون مرمي منافسهم في الدقائق الأخيرة بغية التعادل
ولكن دفاع المريخ كان أقوي من أن يخترقه هجوم كهجوم الهلال
الذي ذهبت كل محاولاته سديً
كان الإقبال علي مشاهدة المباراة كبيراً
ويقدر عدد الرواد بما يزيد عن العشرة آلاف
إشترك مع الهلال لأول مرة لاعباه الجديدان
حسن أبو العائلة 
وعبد الرحمن سحملي
فكان الأول بارزاً بعكس الثاني الذي يلزمه بعض التوجيه
كما لعب مع المريخ اللاعب الجديد
جعفر النميري فكان ناجحاً
كانت ألعاب الفريقين مشوبة بطابع التحفظ
كما كان مستواهما دون الوسط
*

----------


## على الصغير

*جـاز المريـخ يحـرق الشبـاك الهلاليـة بهدفيـن زي السـم :

* التأريخ : 21 مايو 1950
* المكان : دار الرياضة أم درمان
* المناسبة : عودة المريخ من مصر
* النتيجة : 2/صفر للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : خوجلي أبو الجاز (الهدفين)
* أهداف الهلال : لا يوجد
* تفاصيل المباراة :
المباراة الأولي كانت بمناسبة سفر المريخ إلي مصر وانتصر فيها المريخ علي الهلال 2/4
وها هي المباراة الثانية وكانت بمناسبة عودة المريخ من مصر
بمعني أن المريخ قهر الهلال رايح جاي من مصر
عاد المريخ من مصر بعد أن رفع اسم السودان عالياً وهو يحمل الكؤوس التي فاز بها إبان تلك الزيارة التأريخية
وكانت تلك هي المرة الأولي التي يأتي بها فريق سوداني بكؤوس محمولة براً وبحراً من خارج السودان
طاردت الإشاعات والأقاويل بأن المريخ وعقب عودته الميمونة من مصر قرر عدم اللعب بقية هذا الموسم
والخلود للراحة حتي أعلن سكرتير الإتحاد بأن المريخ سيشارك وسيلعب أمام الهلال بدار الرياضة أم درمان
منذ الظهر أخذت الحشود الجماهيرية تتجه نحو دار الرياضة أم درمان
وكلها شوق لمشاهدة المريخ العائد من مصر وما أن بلغت الساعة الخامسة 
حتي أعلن الحكم بداية المعركة الحربية بين الفريقين
وكانت في حقيقتها صراعاً بين الجبابرة ولكن بفن كامل وتناقل دقيق للكرة فيما بينهم
وفي أولي هجمات المريخ المنظمة أخطأ مدافع الهلال هلبة أمام مرماه
تصدي لها مهاجم المريخ المتخصص في الضربات الثابتة خارج منطقة الجزاء خوجلي أبوالجاز
فاسكنها شباك الهلال مباشرة وسط فرح وهتاف من جماهير المريخ
خوجلي أبوالجاز شعلة المريخ المتقدة تعرض للعنف من دفاع الهلال حتي أصيب في ساقه
خرج علي إثرها من الملعب للعلاج ولكنه عاد مرة اخري أكثر قوة ومنعة
مما أثر في نفوس زملائه والذين إزدادوا حماساً وعزيمة وقوة وأخذوا يهاجمون مرمي الهلال بلا هوادة
ومن كرة رائعة وماكرة أرسلها جناح المريخ طلب مدني إلي خوجلي أبو الجاز والذي لم يجد صعوبة في إسكانها شباك الهلال
أعلنت الهدف الثاني للمريخ وعبثاً حاول حارس مرمي الهلال محجوب حمد إصطيادها
ليعلن بعدها الحكم نهاية الشوط الأول بهدفين للمريخ دون مقابل للهلال
جاء الشوط الثاني والهلال يحاول عبثاً النيل من مرمي المريخ ولكنه إصطدم بمهارة حارس مرمي المريخ وقيع الله محمد خير
الذي وقف سداً منيعاً أمام كل هجمات الهلال حتي أعلن الحكم نهاية المباراة
بفوز المريخ علي الهلال بهدفين أحرق بهما خوجلي أبوالجاز شباك الهلال
في هذه المباراة ظهر المريخ بمظهر أدهش كل الحاضرين
وإستفاد من رحلته إلي مصر واللعب أمام أعتي الفرق المصرية
ولذلك وجدنا إن الهلال بذل جهداً كبيراً حتي يصمد أمام المريخ
وأخيراً خرج بخسارة معقولة بهدفين فقط
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال برباعيـة وجماهيـر الهـلال تنهـي المبـاراة قبـل موعـدها ..

* التاريخ : الأحد 19 مارس 1950
* المكان : دار الرياضة أم درمان
* المناسبة : مباراة ودية لصالح سفر المريخ إلي مصر
* المصدر : الرأي العام العدد 1487 الأثنين 20 مارس 1950
* النتيجة : 4-2 للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : عصمت معني , طلب مدني , خوجلي أبو الجاز (هدفين)
* أهداف الهلال : منزول الصغير , دريسة
* تفاصيل المباراة :
بدأت المباراة بدار الرياضة والتي اكتظت بالجماهير
حامية .. عنيفة .. قوية .. نالت استحسان الجماهير وهتافهم وتصفيقهم
رغم العنف والقوة حتي انتهي الشوط الأول بالتعادل السلبي
جاء الشوط الثاني وزاد فيه العنف من بعض اللاعبين
حتي وجد منزول الصغير فرصة أرسل فيها قذيفة 
وجدت طريقها لشباك المريخ من خارج منظقة الجزاء
ولكن سرعان ما رد المريخ الزيارة بعد طلعة منظمة 
أرسل بها مهاجم المريخ أبوزيد العبد الكرة إلي زميله
عصمت معني والذي لم يجد صعوبة في تسجيل هدف التعادل للمريخ
وبعدها تأرجح اللعب هنا وهناك وانحصر في وسط الملعب
حتي وجد مهاجم الهلال دريسة فرصة 
وأطلق قذيفة أرضية سجلت هدف الهلال الثاني
ولكن أشبال المريخ أبوا إلا وأن يكيلوا للهلال بنفس المكيال
وقادوا هجمة شرسة انتهت عند الثعلب الأحمر الماكر طلب مدني
واستطاع تسجيل هدف التعادل للمريخ بلعبة ذكية ورائعة
فاجأ مهاجم المريخ خوجلي أبو الجاز الجميع وأطلق صاروخاً رهيباً
من خارج منطقة الجزاء سجل للمريخ الهدف الثالث
وسط دهشة الجميع بما فيهم حارس مرمي الهلال التوم
وواصل المريخ ضغطه علي مرمي الهلال بقوة وشراسة
حتي ارتكب مدافع الهلال عبده حسن العجب ضربة جزاء
تصدي لها لاعب المريخ الجبار خوجلي أبو الجاز 
ومزق بها شباك الهلال
وأعلنت الهدف الرابع للمريخ مما أثار جماهير الهلال
مما جعل الحكم ينهي المباراة بالعنف الزائد
وكان أبطال ذلك العنف 
محمد عبد الحليم وأبوزيد العبد من المريخ
وعوض أحمد وعبده حسن العجب من الهلال
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 1/2 دوريـاً أحـرزهما إسـماعيل بخيـت وبشـارة ..
جماهـير المريـخ تهتـف نحـن معـاك يا إسـماعين وجماهـير الهـلال مـع شمـاعة التحكـيم!! ..
*التاريخ : الإثنين 22 يناير 1968
* المصدر : جريدة الصحافة
* النتيجة : 2-1 للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : إسماعيل بخيت , بشارة
* هدف الهلال : عبد المحمود (هدف غير صحيح)
* الحكم : عبيد إبراهيم
* تفاصيل المباراة :
في الوقت الذي خرجت فيه جماهير المريخ هاتفة (نحن معاك يا إسماعيل)
كانت جماهير الهلال تردد (يسقط التحكيم .. يسقط الإتحاد)
والمشكلة أساساً سببها الحكم عبيد إبراهيم
عندما أخذ عبد المحمود لاعب الهلال الكرة بيده وإنطلق بها محرزاً إصابة الهلال
والتي عادلت له إلإصابة علي حسب إعتقادنا
بعد أن إحتسب الكرة إصابة بالخطأ لصالح الهلال
حاول أن يعالج ذلك الخطأ ولكنه لم ينجح في ذلك
إذ أنه أخذ يحتسب بعض الفاولات لا وجود لها ضد الهلال
وهذا لا يمنعنا أن نقول إن بعضها صحيح 100%
وهذا هو أساس المشكلة
أما المباراة في حد ذاتها ذاتها فقد كانت تختلف إختلافاً تاماً عن مباراة الفريقين السابقة
إختفي الفن والسيطرة الكاملة علي الملعب والإصرار الذي شاهدناه سابقاً
خط هجوم الهلال كان نائماً
لأن بارود وشاويش وعبد المحمود لم يظهروا أي فعالية
بينما هجوم المريخ كان أخطر خاصة إسماعيل بخيت
أنور بني والدحيش فقط كانوا في القمة
تناقل إسماعيل بخيت وبشارة وشبر
كرة وتقدموا بها
لتنتهي عند بشارة
الذي أحرز إصابة الترجيح
في الشوط الثاني
وإنتهت عليها المباراة
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 2/صفـر
ويفـوز بكـأس دوق هـرر
سـري وجلـك أحـرزوا الأهـداف
وكابتنـه خوجلـي إسـتلم الكـأس
مـن الإمبراطـور هيـلا سلاسـي


* التاريخ : الجمعة ...
* المناسبة :كأس الدوق هرر
* النتيجة : 2/صفر للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : سري , إبراهيم جلك
* تشكيلة المريخ : شاشاتي , أبو العائلة , التقر , رابح رمضان , عبد الله عباس , دقنو , خوجلي أبو الجاز , عبده الجاك , سري
* تشكيلة الهلال : بطران , رحمي , ود الأشول , أمين مرحوم , عريبي , كوارتي , زكي , ممي شاه , عبد المنعم , علي أحمد طه , ود فؤاد
* الحكم : يوسف محمد بمعاونة عبيد إبراهيم ومتولي
* تفاصيل المباراة :
إلتقي عصر أمس الجمعة فريقا المريخ والهلال
علي كأس الفقيد دوق هرر
كانت آخر مرة تقابل فيها الفريقان لإحراز هذا الكأس هو عام 1956
حيث فاز الهلال بإصابة دون مقابل
قبل بداية المباراة عزفت موسيقي الجيش
السلام الجمهوري
والسلام الإمبراطوري الإثيوبي
إذ حضر المباراة الفريق إبراهيم عبود
وضيف السودان الإمبراطور هيلا سلاسي
إلي جانب الوزراء والسفراء الأجانب
وبلغ دخل المباراة 1443 جنيه
بدأت المباراة بهجمة خاظفة قادها مهاجمو الهلال
أضاع فيها ود فؤاد إصابة مضمونة
كما أتيحت فرصة ثانية ممي شاه لم يتمكن منها لإصابة الهدف
إذ أن دفاع المريخ كان يقظاً
بعدها فطن لاعبو المريخ للخطة التي يلعب بها الهلال
فقادوا هجمات متتالية تمكن حارس مرمي الهلال بطران من إلتقاطها
في منتصف الشوط الأول تمكن سري من إحراز الهدف الأول للمريخ
من ضربة رائعة
بعدها أخذ لاعبو الهلال يجاهدون من أجل التعادل
حتي نهاية الشوط الأول دون جدوي
وأعلن الحكم نهاية الشوط الأول لصالح المريخ بهدف سري محمد علي
بدأ الشوط الثاني وبسط لاعبو المريخ سيطرتهم علي الميدان
إلا أن رماتهم كانوا يصوبون الكرة من مسافات بعيدة دون تركيز
وفي هذا الشوط جاهد لاعبو الهلال للتعادل
إلا أن هجماتهم كانت تتكسر عند دفاع المريخ
ومن هجمة قادها مهاجمو المريخ أحرز إبراهيم جلك لاعب المريخ
الإصابة الثانية
وقبل نهاية المباراة خرج لاعب الهلال كوارتي متألماً
ولعب الهلال بعشرة أفراد حتي نهاية الشوط الثاني
إنتهت المباراة بفوز المريخ 2/صفر
قدم الإمبراطور هيلا سلاسي الكأس لكابتن المريخ
خوجلي أبو الجاز وسط عاصفة من التصفيق
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يقهـر الهـلال أمـام المـلك فيصـل بهـدف شبـر
تعـرف شبـر؟
واللـه عـال .. تعـرف حلـف قـال إنتصـر .. 
غربـل أميـن مشـي كـم متـر!


* التاريخ : الثلاثاء 7 مارس 1966
* المكان : إستاد الخرطوم
* المناسبة : كأس الملك فيصل
* المصدر : جريدة الصحافة الأربعاء 8 مارس 1966
* النتيجة : 1/صفر للمريخ
* هدف المريخ : عوض الله شبر
* تشكيلة المريخ : عزيز , التقر , سليمان عبد القادر , حسنين جمعة , جعفر قاقارين , وزة , شبر , دقنو , جقدول , ماجد , زيدان
* تشكيلة الهلال : سبت , متوكل , أمين زكي , كمال , كوارتي , مأمون , ديم الصغير , شاويش , جكسا , صديق , عبد المحمود , عثمان النور , عبد العزيز
* الحكم : يوسف محمد بمعاونة الخليفة موسي وعبد الرحمن الخضر
* تفاصيل المباراة :
المريخ هزم الهلال بهدف وحيد أحرزه لاعبه شبر وفاز بكأس الملك فيصل
شرف المباراة جلالة الملك فيصل بن عبد العزيز ملك المملكة العربية السعودية
بإستاد الخرطوم بجانب أعضاء مجلس السيادة والإمام الهادي المهدي
أضاع دقنو وزيدان إصابتين محققتين في الدقائق الأولي
وأنقذ سبت دودو مرماه في إعجاز إثر قذيفة أطلقها ماجد في تركيز
ما لبث سبت أن أنقذ إصابة أخري من هجمة خطيرة قام بها زيدان
وتقدم نحو سبت الذي خرج وألقي بجسمه علي الكرة
سرعان ما شن الهلال هجمة سريعة مركزة عكس فيها صديق الكرة
ليهدف شاويش لترتد من جسم حارس المريخ عزيز
ليهدف جكسا فترتد ويخرج عزيز من مرماه
ليهدف عبد المحمود لينقذها التقر
الذي كان بارعاً في تغطية مرماه من إصابة محققة
أصيب ديم الصغير علي إثر لعبة خشنة من دقنو وخرج للإسعاف وعاد
كان واضحاً إصرار المريخ علي النصر
حيث شن في الشوط الأول 12 هجمة مقابل 6 للهلال
وكان هجوم الهلال مربوكاً سلم نفسه لدفاع المريخ
وكان دفاع الهلال يرتكز علي أمين زكي وكوارتي وسبت الذي كان نجم المباراة
لينتهي الشوط الأول بالتعادل السلبي
وخرج مأمون ودخل كوارتي مكانه
جاء الشوط الثاني وفيه خرج شاويش ودخل عبد العزيز
وهاجم المريخ بعنف شديد جعل لاعبي الهلال يلعبون بتحفظ
وتابع المريخ هجماته مستغلاً سرعة ماجد الذي أصيب بالإرهاق
لعب ماجد وزيدان (ون تو) جميلة ثم عكس زيدان الكرة لشبر
الذي كان داخل خط الستة فلم يتواني من تهديف الكرة في مرمي سبت
محرزاً الإصابة الوحيدة في المباراة
بعدها ضاعت فرصة للهلال من جكسا وأخري من صديق محمد أحمد
في ختام المباراة قدم جلالة الملك فيصل الكأس الفاخرة
لكابتن المريخ عبد الوهاب جقدول
وسط هتافات الجماهير المريخية المحتشدة بإستاد الخرطوم
ثم قدم نادي المريخ هدية فخمة لجلالة الملك فيصل
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 3/صفـر
وسبـت تألـق وأنقـذ مثلهـا
جاد اللـه الكاروشـة يتألـق ويحـرز هاتـريك
فـي شـباك الهـلال


* التاريخ : الأحد 27 أبريل 1966
* المناسبة : الدوري
* المصدر : جريدة العلم .. الفيل
* النتيحة : 3/صفر للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : جاد الله خير السيد (هاتريك)
* تشكيلة المريخ : عزيز , سليمان , ود الشايقي , حسنين , دقنو , جقدول , شبر , ماجد , جاد الله , التقر , بني
* تشكيلة الهلال : سبت , كمال السني , كوارتي , أمين , جابر جبارة , ديم , حبشي , صديق , عبد المحمود , جكسا , يونس الله جابو
* الحكم : عبد الرحمن الخضر بمعاونة يوسف محمد ومصطفي محمود
* تفاصيل المباراة :
في مباراة دورية بين المريخ والهلال
إنتصر المريخ علي الهلال 3/صفر
بدأت المباراة بهجمات سريعة بين الفريقين
إلي الدقيقة 12 عندما إستلم ماجد الكرة من وسط الملعب
وهو خال من المراقبة وإندفع بها نحو مرمي الهلال
متجهاً نحو الجزء الجنوبي الغربي من الملعب
ثم عكسها نحو مرمي الهلال قابلها جاد الله
بضربة رأسية جميلة مسجلاً أولي أهداف المريخ
وفتحت هذه الإصابة شهية لاعبي المريخ
فأخذوا يضغطون علي مرمي الهلال
ومن ضربة ركنية لصالح المريخ لعبها بكري التقر
حولها كوارتي إلي خارج الملعب
أنقذ بعدها أمين زكي فريقه من إصابة محققة
بعد أن ترك سبت مرماه وخرج لملاقاة جاد الله
واصل بعدها المريخ هجماته علي مرمي الهلال
إلا أن أمين زكي كان يتصدي لها بصبر وجلد
ثم أخذ يمول هجومه بالكرات الطويلة
ولكن خط وسط الهلال كان في واد وهجومه في واد آخر
ورغم ذلك قام صديق محمد أحمد بعدة هجمات فردية تبددت جميعها
لأن دفاع المريخ وعلي رأسه دقنو كان لها بالمرصاد
وتحول بعد ذلك الهجوم علي جبهة الهلال
وفي طلعة رائعة إستلم ماجد الكرة وحولها من تمريرة سهلة ومريحة
إلي جاد الله والذي لم يجد صعوبة في تسجيل الهدف الثاني
في شباك الحارس العملاق سبت دودو
وكان ذلك في الدقيقة 39 من الشوط الأول
وإرتفعت الروح المعنوية للاعبي المريخ
بصورة مكنتهم من السيطرة الكاملة علي الملعب والتحكم من الكرة
فأخذ جقدول يرسل كرات قوية كالسهم نحو مرمي الهلال
ولولا يقظة أمين زكي لأستقرت كلها في شباك سبت
وإستمر المريخ يضغط حتي نهاية الشوط الأول
والذي إنتهي بهدفين لصالح المريخ دون مقابل للهلال
جاء الشوط الثاني وبدأ المريخ مهاجماً بشراسة
تصدي لها ديم الصغير بقوة ومن إحداها أرسل ديم
كرة عالية لجكسا فأرسلها بدوره إلي صديق محمد أحمد
ولكن مدافع المريخ الشرس دقنو كان بالمرصاد فقطعها منه
وأرسلها إلي كمال بني والذي حولها بدوره
قذيفة ملتهبة نحو مرمي الهلال دفعها سبت خارج الملعب
قاد بعدها المريخ هجمات خطرة نتج منها الهدف الثالث
وكان أيضاً من نصيب جاد الله
جكسا الهلال كان يرسل كرات من وسط الملعب
حو مرمي المريخ دون أن تثمر عن شئ
وإستمر بعدها سجالاً حتي نهاية المباراة
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 2/صفـر فـي كـأس رمضـان
الهزيمـة الثامنـة للهـلال علـي التـوالي
ومـاجـد أحـرز الهـدفيـن


* التاريخ : الخميس 21 فبراير 1963
* المكان : إستاد الخرطوم
* المصدر : الرأي العام , الجمعة 22 فبراير 1963 .. كوركين إسكندريان
* النتيجة : 2/صفر للمريخ
* أهداف ألمريخ : ماجد أبوجنزير (الهدفين)
* تفاصيل المباراة :
لقاء الجبابرة الذي طال إنتظاره وترقبه بفارغ الصبر
تم بإستاد الخرطوم وكان في مستوي العمالقة بحق
فقدم الفريقان عرضاً سريعاً رائعاً
بدأت الملحمة بحماس وقوة من أجل النصر
وتعددت الفرص النادرة للفريقين
وكانت الكرة تصل إلي مرمي المريخ
ويتبادلها هجوم الهلال في ثقة وثبات ويحاولون فتح الثغرات
في دفاع المريخ فيصمد لهم في قوة وبأس شديدين
ويعيد الكرة فيتلقفها هجوم المريخ المتعطش لها
ويقود إبراهومة في حنكة ودراية ووعي هجمة علي مرمي الهلال
ويحاول دفاع الهلال النيل منه
ويقف سبت دودو حائلاً بينهم وبين شباك الهلال
ويقوي دفاع الهلال علي صدهم بنفس القوة والبأس والشدة
فيرجعوا ليعاودوا المحاولة مرة اخري
لقد أطربنا عمالقة المريخ والهلال بالأمس
في بداية هذا الشوط ضاعت للهلال فرصاً
من ممي شاه وحمد النيل وصديق محمد أحمد علي التوالي
وضاعت للمريخ فرص من ماجد وإبراهومة وزيدان
وأنقذ الحارسان سبت وهاشم محمد عثمان
كرات أخطرة لولا إستبسالهم 
وقد تسبب العنف في إصابة مما شاه الذي خرج للعلاح ثم عاد 
جعفر قاقارين الذي إصطدم بحمد النيل
وخرج ولم يستطع إكمال المباراة
فدخل الحمري بدلاً في وظيفة الظهير الأيسر
ثم خرج ود الحسين ودخل أحمد عبد الله
في المريخ في خانة الجناح الأيمن
وكان له الفضل الأكبر في خلق الفرص لفريقه
وإنتهي الشوط الأول بالتعادل بلا أهداف
وفي فترة الراحة قدم أشبال المريخ وأشبال الهلال
عرضاً سداسياً رائعاً
جاء الشوط الثاني ودخل في المريخ دقنو بدل ماو ماو
وإستمر اللعب سجالاً حتي الدقيقة 16
حيث إشترك ماجد مع إبراهيم يحي الكوارتي في الكرة
فتخلص ماجد من كوارتي
وراوغ رحمي
وواجه المرمي فخرج إليه سبت لملاقاته
ولكن ماجد لم يمهله فأرسل الكرة برجله اليسري للزاوية البعيدة
فكانت الإصابة الأولي للمريخ فصفقت لها الجماهير طويلاً
وحمي وطيس المعركة وإرتفعت حرارة المباراة
وقاد هجوم الهلال كرات عديدة نجو مرمي المريخ
وإنفرد صديق محمد أحمد بالمرمي
ولكن هاشم أنقذ المرمي بإبعاد الكرة للكورنر
وسنحت لحمد النيل فرصة نادرة أرسلها فوق المرمي
قبل النهاية بعشر دقائق وصلت الكرة لماجد مع رحمي فراوغه
وجري للمرمي ثم هدف محرزاً الإصابة الثانية للمريخ والأخيرة
وبعدها إستكان الهلال للهزيمة
وسيطر المريخ علي الملعب
وقدم هجومه إستعراضات قابلتها الجماهير بالتصفيق
كما قام هجوم الهلال في آخر دقيقة بإنتفاضة لم يكتب لها النجاح
وإصاب الأعياء الهادي صيام فخرج ودخل بدلاً عنه ديم الصغير
ولكن محاولاته لم تفلح لأن الزمن كان قد إنتهي
وبذلك وصل المريخ إلي النهائي علي كأس رمضان
وسيقابل الأهلي
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 3/صـفر
ويفـوز بكـأس البلـديـة
مـاجد وزيـدان مـزقا شـباك الهـلال
فـي التـوالي السـابع


* التاريخ : الأحد 28 سبتمبر 1962
* المناسبة : كأس البلدية
* المصدر : جريدة الصحافة السبت 29 سبتمبر 1962
* النتيجة : 3/صغر للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : ماجد , زيدان
* تشكيلة المريخ : هاشم , التقر , قاقارين , حسنين , عبد الله عباس , ماوماو , وزة , لوممبا , زيدان , ماجد , إبراهومة
* تشكيلة الهلال : فيصل , ديم الصغير , متوكل , كمال السني , كليتون , صيام , ود فؤاد , حمد النيل , مصطفي جلال , حسن عطية , سليمان فارس
* الحكم : شاكر النحاس
* تفاصيل المباراة :

تحت سماء تلطفت برزاز المطر
الذي تسبب في إنتعاش الجو
كما تسبب في هرجلة تسبب فيها الجمهور
الذي هرب من الأمطار
أعلن الحكم شاكر النحاس بداية الصراع
تحت وهج الصواريخ التي كان يطلقها جمهور الهلال
ولعلهم بدأوا إبتهاجهم بالكأس قبل بداية المباراة
وهم في ثقة تامة بفريقهم العاتي
الذي يضم كل عناصر النصر
بدأت المباراة في جو هادئ صحو
بهجمة سريعة من المريخ
سرعان ما أعقبها الهلال بهجمة مماثلة
وفي هجمة سريعة للمريخ حول زيدان
كرة جميلة للوممبا الذي كان خالياً من الرقابة
فتقدم حتي أصبح علي بعد خطوات من المرمي
ولعب الكرة عالية فوق العارضة
وضاعت فرصة مضمونة للمريخ
وفي هجمة للهلال رفع مصطفي جلال
الكرة جميلة ضربها ود فؤاد خلفية
تمكن هاشم من إمساكها
وإستمرت الكرة في هجمات متبادلة وسريعة
وقاد الفريق هجمات خطرة
إنتهت بسوء التهديف إلي الخارج
وصلت باصة جميلة لماجد الذي تخلص من
رقابة الهادي صيام وتقدم بالكرة
وأطلقها أرضية سريعة
إستقرت في الزاوية البعيدة
إصابة أولي للمريخ
في الدقيقة العاشرة من الشوط الأول
برز من المريخ في هذا الشوط ماوماو
وإستطاع أن يفسد كل الفرص التي سنحت للهلال
وصلت الكرة لماجد هجم عليه الهادي صيام
تخلص منه ماجد في سهولة وكشف المرمي
ولكنه شات في الآوت
عمل هجوم الهلال المستحيل للتعادل
ولكن أين هو الهدف؟
حسن عطية لا يهدف ولكنه يراوغ دون أن ينجح
وسرعان ما تضيع منه الكرة
حمد النيل كان يهدف بطريقة خيالية
من دائرة السنتر مرة
ومن خارج خط 18 مرة أخري
مصطفي جلال تهديفه ضعيف
ود فؤاد كان يجري بالكرة حتي الخط ويعكسها
ليقطعها التقر أو حسنين أو قاقارين
قفل دفاع المريخ كل الثغرات
ووضع هجوم الهلال في كماشة
جاء الشوط الثاني وأخذت المباراة تأخذ
طابع الخشونة من جانب
حسن عطية
وود فؤاد
وماوماو يضايق الهادي صيام
والذي أراد تحويلها للخلف فخطفها ماجد
وتقدم بها وأطلق أرضية جميلة
إصابة ثانية للمريخ
في الدقيقة 15 من الشوط الثاني
وهنا تفركش هجوم الهلال وضاع
وأمسك المريخ بزمام المباراة
ولعب ماجد كرة لزيدان وهجم عليه متوكل
ولكن زيدان فات منه في سرعة خارقة
وأطلق من يسراه المخيفة قذيفة جبارة
سكنت الزاوية البعيدة لمرمي الهلال
إصابة ثالثة قاتلة في الدقيقة 20
وبذلك إنتهت المباراة بفوز المريخ 3/صفر
وقام المريخ بجرد كامل لكل الكؤوس
في ذلك الموسم مسجلاً رقماً قياسياً
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يقهـر الهـلال بهدفيـن ويحتفـظ بكـأس البـلدية
لجـأ الهـلال إلـي العنـف فتمزقـت شباكـه
بأهـداف وزة ومصطفـي


* التاريخ : الأحد 23 أغسطس 1964
* المصدر : الرأي العام الإثنين 24 أغسطس 1964 .. أحمد الحبو
* النتيجة : 2\1 للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : عبد العزيز وزة , مصطفي أحمد المصطفي
* هدف الهلال : جكسا
* تشكيلة المريخ : رفعت , التقر , سليمان عبد القادر , ماوماو , قاقارين , جقدول , وزة , مصطفي , التجاني محمد علي , حسنين , ماجد
* تشكيلة الهلال : سبت , أمين , السني , دهب , رحمي , ديم الصغير , حبشي , يونس الله جابو , جكسا , شاويش
* الحكم : شاكر النحاس عاونه محمود ود البيه وكان التحكيم ضعيفاً
* تفاصيل المباراة :

بدأت المباراة بهجمات سريعة خاطفة بقيادة المايسترو جكسا
وقد زعزعت تلك الهجمات السريعة دفاع المريخ
وإستلم جكسا كرة راوغ بها دفاع المريخ بهدوء وثقة
أرسل الكرة علي يسار حارس مرمي المريخ رفعت نجم الدين هدف للهلال
وبعدها سنحت عدة فرص للهلال أهدرها جميعاً اللاعب مصطفي شاويش
إستلم المريخ بعدها زمام المباراة ومن كرة معكوسة وصلت إلي وزة
أرسلها قذيفة رائعة في المقص علي يمين حارس مرمي الهلال سبت دودو
هدف تعادل للمريخ وهكذا إنتهي الشوط الأول بالتعادل هدف لكل منهما
جاء الشوط الثاني وبدأ فيه واضحاً ضعف ظهيري الهلال
رحمي سلامة وعيسي دهب الأمر الذي جعل الهلال يلعب بخطة دفاعية
ليتقدم جكسا وشاويش للتهديف وقد أضاع شاويش فرصاً نادرة
وكان عبئاً ثقيلاً علي فريقه
بينما وجد المريخ فرصته وإستطاع مهاجمه مصطفي
من إحراز هدف المريخ الثاني إحتج عليه الهلال بحجة التسلل
بعد هدف المريخ الثاني شابت المباراة ألعاباً خشنة كادت أن
تفسد وتشوه المباراة
فمثلاً تعدي رحمي مدافع الهلال بالضرب علي مصطفي صاحب الهدف الثاني
وتحرش به مرة أخري في فترة الراحة
حتي فض الإشتباك بينهما العم طلب رجل الإسعافات بدار الرياضة
مدافع المريخ بكري التقر أنقذ مرماه من هدفين محققين
وأثبت بأنه ملك التغطية بحق وحقيقة
أمين زكي مدافع الهلال بذل مجهوداً جباراً وخارقاً
خاصة مع ضعف الظهيرين عيسي دهب ورحمي
رفعت نجم الدين حارس مرمي المريخ
ظهر بمستوي مشرف وأنقذ مرماه من أهداف مؤكدة
كمال السني مدافع الهلال الجديد إجتاز التجربة بنجاح
شاهد المباراة قطب المريخ الأستاذ محمد عبد القادر كرف
وخرج مبسوطاً 24 قيراط وقد طلب منه أصحابه
أن يصف لهم أروع إصابة في المباراة
فقال مجارياً إبن الرومي في قصيدته التي يصف فيها صنع الرقاق
(إن أنسي ما أنسي هدفاً رمي كرة تهتز في القون مثل الطير في الشرك
ما بين رؤيتها في رجله كرة وبين رؤيتها في داخل الشبك
إلا كمثل ما تنداح دائرة في صفحة الصاج يلقي فيها بالودك)
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 2\1 ويفـوز بكأأس البلـديـة
جُـلك وعبـد الرحيـم الشيـخ أحـرزوا الهـدفيـن
وبرعـي إستلـم الكـأس


* التاريخ : الأحد 16 أكتوبر 1960
* المكان : إستاد الخرطوم
* المناسبة : نهائي كأس البلدية
* المصدر : جريدة الثورة , الإثنين 17 أكتوبر 1960 .. عمر حسن
* النتيجة : 2\1 للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : إبراهيم جلك , عبد الرحيم الشيخ (بمساعدة مدافع الهلال)
* هدف الهلال : عبد الكريم الدويم
* الحكم : شاكر وعاونه أبارو وإدريس وأداروها بنجاح
* تفاصيل المباراة :

في المباراة النهائية لإحراز كأس البلدية أم درمان والتي جرت أمس
علي ملعب إستاد الخرطوم بين فريقي المريخ والهلال
فاز المريخ بإصابتين مقابل إصابة وحيدة فقط للهلال
سجل إصابة المريخ الأولي إبراهيم جلك والثانية عبد الرحيم الشيخ
من كرة كانت في طريقها إلي خارج الملعب
إلا أنها إرتطمت برأس مدافع الهلال متوكل أحمد البشير
وأخذت طريقها إلي جوف المرمي وفي الزاوية البعيدة
أما إصابة الهلال فأحرزها اللاعب القادم من الدويم عبد الكريم
وكان قد أضاع ما هي أضمن منها
إستهل المريخ المباراة بألعاب أكثر إنتظاماً من الهلال
وكان لاعبوه أكثر ثباتاً علي أرض الملعب وأقوي روحاً
ويبدوا أن الهلاليين قد شعروا من اللحظة الأولي بخطورة موقفهم
وبضعف تكوينهم ولعل تخلف
صديق منزول والهادي صيام وحسن عطية وكوارتي
كان سبباً مباشراً في إحساس الهلاليين بالضعف الذي كان له أثر فعال
علي نفسياتهم ولكن بالرغم من ذلك النقص الذي ظهر في تكوين الهلال
فإن ذلك لن يقف شفيعاً لتقصير أولئك الذين جيئ بهم إلي الملعب
لا سيما وأن المريخ لم تكن عناصره مكتملة
فقد تخلف منه أيضاً بعض نجومه البارزين
لعب المريخ بسبعة في الهجوم وثلاثة في الدفاع
وكان ساعدا الدفاع حلقة الوصل بين الهجوم والدفاع
فإستطاعا أن يربطا بين أطراف الملعب ووسطه
ولولا الجهد الكبير الذي بذله دفاع الهلال لكان فوز المريخ أكبر
ولكن متوكل أحمد البشير وعثمان الديم ورحمي
بذلوا ما فوق طاقتهم لوقف تيار المريخيين الجارف
كما أن متوكل إستطاع أن يجد من خطورة عبد الرحيم وأن يكتم أنفاسه
وبالجملة فإن الهلال لعب شوط المباراة الأول بدفاعه
وفي الشوط الثاني أخذ هجوم ينظم صفوفه
وظهر أمين زكي علي خشبة المسرح بعد أن ظل أشبه بالمتفرج
طيلة الشوط الأول فقاد الهجوم نحو جبهة المريخ في قوة وحماس
أملاً في إسترداد الأرض المفقودةولكن هيهات هيهات
فكم من فرصة ضاعت نتيجة التسرع
وكم من أخري بددها ذلك الدفاع المحكم الحلقات
إت هزيمة الهلال بالأمس كانت أمراً طبيعياً
فتكوين الفريق وبتلك الصورة لا يمكن أن يأتي بنتيجة
لأن وضع محمد جمعة في مركز الجناح وإشراكه في المباراة
كان خطأً كبيراً لأنه لم يصل بعد للمستوي الذي يؤهله للإشتراك
في مباراة كهذه وبمعني أوضح فإن المباراة أكبر منه
ولا يمكن أن يرتفع إلي مستواها
ومهما يكن في أمر فربما كان الهلاليين عذرهم
في إشراكه فرب الدار أعلم بالذي فيه
هذه ناحية أما الناحية الأخري فإن هجوم الهلال كان يتقصه
عامل التجانس والتفاهم وللتدليل علي ذلك فإن أفراده
لم يستطيعوا تغيير الخطة التي دخلوا بها كما
إنهم عندما أحسوا بضعف محمد جمعة لم يغيروا اللعب
أو يحاولوا فتحه عن طريق آخر حتي يُسهل عليعم فتح ثغرة
لإن المريخ كسب المباراة بتفاهم أفراده في خطي الدفاع والهجوم
وكان هجومه بحكم توزيعاته
فما من كرة واحدة خرجت من رجل إبراهومة وقطعت
كما أن برعي لم يحاول مطلقاً أن يضع باصاً للاعب في رجله
وإنما كان يُرسل الكرة في المواضيع الخالية
وقبل أن تصل إليها يكون زميله قد وصل معها
ومن هنا يتضح مدي التعاون والتفاهم الذي ظهر بين مهاجمي المريخ
أخيراً تهانينا للمريخ ولعلها محاولة ناجحة لرد إعتباره
وتمنياتنا للهلال في فرصة أخري
نأخذ علي الحكام التغاضي عن ضربة جزاء واضحة ضد المريخ
وذلك عندما قذف حارس المريم حمدي مهاجم الهلال ود فؤاد
بكلتا يديه وطرحه أرضاً في صورة إستدعت إسعافه
شهد المباراة رئيس بلدية أم درمان وضباط البلدية
وفي نهايتها قدم رئيس البلدية الكأس
لرئيس لاعبي المريخ برعي أحمد البشير
وسط عاصفة من التصفيق والهتاف
*

----------


## على الصغير

*أول مبـارة للفريقيـن تحـت الأضـواء الكاشفـة بإسـتاد الخرطـوم
المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 3\1
دقنـو كتـم أنفـاس منـزول
والأهـداف لبرعـي ومـاجـد


* التاريخ : الإثنين 9 أبريل 1962
* المكان :إستاد الخرطوم
* المناسبة : إفتتاح إضاءة إستاد الخرطوم
* المصدر : جريدة الثورة 1381 , الثلاثاء 10 أبريل 1962 .. أبو العينين
* النتيجة : 3\1 للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : ماجد (هدفين) , برعي القانون
* هدف الهلال : حبشي
* تشكيلة المريخ : هاشم , التقر , الحمري (رابح رمضان) , قاقارين , عبد الله عباس , دقنو , جقدول , ماجد , برعي (جلك) , حمزة أرباب , زيدان
* تشكيلة الهلال : سبت , متوكل , رحمي , أبوزيد , ديم الصغير , أمين , فؤاد , حسن عطية , حبشي , صديق منزول , عبد الله كريشنقا
* الحكم :
* تفاصيل المباراة :

لم نشهد قريباً مباراة جميلة وسريعة بين الندين
كما شهدنا تلك المباراة
فالسرعة في نقل الكرات والهجوم الخاطف
والإستفادة من إستعمال الجسم
كلها كانت مميزات المباراة فطبعتها بلون جذاب
كسب المريخ نتيجة المباراة بعلو روجه وتضامنه الجماعي
ولياقته المكتملة ومقدرة هجومه في إقتناص الفرص
فاستحق الفوز الكبير عن جدارة
لعب الهلال بندية أغلب فترات اللعب ولكنه لعب
بإضطراب في دفاعه في الشوط الثاني
وترك للهزيمة أن تتسلل إليه من هذا الطريق
ووقع دفاعه في أخطاء أساسية
لا تغتفر وأهدي منافسيه فرص الفوز
فلم يتوان هؤلاء في إستغلالها مع الشكر الجزيل
جاء الهدف الأول بعد خمس دقائق من البداية
عندما إستلم كريشنقا الكرة من ديم وراوغ التقر
وأرجعها لمنزول وراء المدافعين
تردد كل من الحمري والتقر
ودخل حبشي في نفس الوقت الذي خرج فيه
هاشم لإنفاذ الموقف وبهدوء لعبها حبشي
في المرمي الخالي هدف وحيد للهلال
في الدقيقة 33 قطع دقنو كرة
كان قد أرسلها أمين زكي إلي صديق خطأ
وفات دقنو من منزول وتحول إلي منتصف الملعب
ونزل جقدول فتبعه أبوزيد وسرح أمين عن رقابة ماجد
وبسرعة حولها دقنو لماجد والذي إنخرط
نجو المرمي ولعبها يسار سبت في الزاوية الضيقة إصابة تعادل
جاء الشوط الثاني وفي الدقيقة 22 إرتكب أبوزيد فاولاً ضد جقدول
والذي لعبها بسرعة لماجد فتلقاها منه ولعبها (لوب) وسط المدافعين
فخرج سبت محاولاً إلتقاطها فأفلتت منه لتجد برعي لها بالمرصاد
فحولها بسرعة للمرمي الخالي ومتوكل يتحسر وهو وراء برعي
الهدف الثالث سجله ماجد في الدقيقة 32
عندما إستلم منزول كرة طويلة من ديم ولعبها ثرو
في مكان الإنصايد الشمال للجناح اليمين إستلمها
وحاول أن يستعدل وفي أقل من لمح البصر
دخل عليه جعفر قاقارين بفدائية منتزعاً الكرة
ولعبها لماجد الخالي من المراقبة لأن دفاع الهلال
كان وراء الهجوم بكامله وجري ماجد من دائرة السنتر
وخرج سبت فلعبها بقوة في المرمي هدفاً ثالثاً


* اللاعبيـن :

× هاشم : حارس المريخ الصاعد لعب مباراة عظيمة , عيونه مفتوحة علي الكرة كالصقر وقفزاته لإستلامها كقفزات النمر وأهم من هذا وذاك ثباته وإطمئنانه علي خط الدفاع الفولاذي الذي يقف أمامه منتظماً كالعقد الإصابة التي ولجت شباكه مسئول عنها من الدرجة الأولي دفاعه الأيمن التقر الذي لم يحسن التغطية وأهمل حبشي مركزاً علي رقابة كريشنقا.
× التقر : ملك التغطية في دفاع المريخ رغم كل شئ إلا أنه إصطاد أغلب الكرات وأبعدها بمهارة وفهم وإستطاع إنقاذ شبكة هاشم من كرة قون مية في المية
كما ساند التقر الهجوم خاصة جقدول.
× الحمري : لعب الشوط الأول بإخلاصه ولياقته العالية لا يخطئ أي كرة أتت إليه ولكنه كانها يشتتها والسلام الذي يشفع للحمري إنه لا يزال حديث عهد علي اللعب ويمكن للمدرب أن يوجهه لإستغلال لياقته.
× جعفر قاقارين : لاعب ممتاز ومدافع مجتهد يزداد تألقاً في كل مباراة وبالأمس كان صديق يتخلص من مضايقات دقنو بفتح الهجوم عن طريق الأجنحة والجناج الأيسر بالذات ولولا إستبسال ويقظة قاقارين في تغطية مكان جناح الهلال كريشنقا وإفساد تموينات صديق منزول لتغير وجه النتيجة.
× عبد الله عباس (العمدة) : لعب دفاعاً متأخراً أمام الباكات ومن خلف دقنو وهو كعادته لاعب محارب من الطراز الأول وكرة القدم عاوزة النوع دا من اللعيبة بس يحاسب شوية من إندفاعاته التي طالما قادته لمخالفات تستوجب إنذاره.
× دقنو : كان أبرز لاعب في المريخ تولي مراقبة صديق منزول مكمن الخطورة في هجوم الهلال تابعه كالظل وإستطاع أن يفسد عليه كل خططه في عملية فتح الهجوم المباشر مما إضطر صديق أن يجوب الملعب بحثاً عن حتة فيها هواء ليمرر باصة أو يشق طريقاً للمرمي وقد إستعمل جسمه إستعمالاً زائداً عن حده للوصول إلي غرضه.
× جقدول : مبعث الخطورة في المريخ بسرعته ومقدرته في تخليص الكرة , رفعاته الجميلة إلي منطقة دفاع الخصم , راقبه ظهير الهلال أبوزيد فرح فحد من خطورته كثيراً ومع ذلك إستطاع أن يرفع أكثر من كرة خطرة نتج عن إحداها هدف الترجيح الأول الذي أهداه سبت إلي برعي فسدد منه بسهولة.
× ماجد : لعب أمس بين برعي وجقدول كساعد أيمن للهجوم وبمعني ذلك إنه موكل بالتهديف فزميليه خير من يوزعا ويهيئا الكرات , عيب ماجد إنه كان يتسرع ليضع نفسه في كمين التسلل الذي نصبه أمامه دفاع الهلال مفسداً بذلك ثمرة أكثر من هجمة قوية مركزة ومع ذلك فهو محرز هدفي الترجيح مستغلاً طاقته الجسمية إستغلالاً كفل لفريقه النصر.
× برعي : مايسترو الفرقة كان أكسل لاعب في الميدان والحقيقة هو مش كسلان في اللعيبة منقوش في رأسه بحرف ولكن برعي رجله واحدة تعبانةوجسمه تضخم وفقد عوامل السرعة ولكن ما من كرة وصلته إلا وإستلمها صاح ووزعها مضبوطة وشوطاته القوية والفنية ترمز إلي عبقريته والهدف الذي أحرزه من وراء سبت بكرة مجدوعة بسهولة (بليسنج) خير مثال لعبقريته ولو كان أي واحد مرووش كان سددها بقوة ولكن فوق الخشبة , ترك الميدان متعباً قبل نهاية اللعب بعشر دقائق لحل محله إبراهيم جلك.
× حمزة أرباب وعبد الرحمن زيدان : لاعبان جديدان إنصهرا في المجموعة أمس يمتازان بالسرعة وكمال اللياقة الجسمانية والمستقبل أمامهما.
× أما نجوم الهلال : 
- سبت : كان وحده صمام الأمان لفريقه ثابت كالصخر مقدام كالفدائي , سريع كالنسر أخذ في الأيام الأخيرة يفقد طابعه فيكثر من التزعزع والإضطراب بشكل جعل الناس يتساءلون عن السر العظيم أهي عقدة تغلغلت فيه أم هو فقدانه الثقة في خط دفاعه أم ماذا؟ أمس كانت مسئوليته كبيرة في الهزيمة.
- متوكل أحمد البشير : ملك التغطية الذي خلع عن رأسه التاج , طريقته في اللعب وإعجازه في التغطية شابها الكثير من التقص فأخذ يؤخر الكرة في خط الدفاع بحثاً عن منافس يحاوره في المنطقة الخطرة ومن حسن حظه أنه لا يلعب بجانب جناح كجقدول , تقدم مع خط دفاعه أكثر مما ينبغي في محاولة للتعادل فأتاحوا الفرصة لماجد وتركوا الدفاع مكشوفاً ليحرز الهدف الثالث.
- رحمي : مسئوبته كبيرة كقلب دفاع وإستطاع أن يملأ مركزه متحملاً وطأة هجوم المريخ برأس حربتين ماجد وحمزة أرباب.
- أبوزيد فرح : لعب مكان ود الديم وإستطاع أن يثبت وجوده.
- ديم الصغير : برز بروزاً مشرفاً في هذه المباراة ملأ الوسط بجدارة.
- أمين زكي : رجع في هذه المباراة ليملأ مركزه القديم كساعد دفاع أيمن ثم عاد وتقدم في محاولة للتعادل فأسهم في كشف الدفاع.
- ود فؤاد : لعب كعادته عدم التحكم في الكرة والإضطراب خرج منذ الشوط الأول.
- حسن عطية : كان مجرد شبح بطء الحركة سريع الإستسلام لخصمه.
- حبشي : مهاجم نشط وممتاز لم يجد من يتعاون معه وأحرز الإصابة اليتيمة.
- منزول : مركز الثقل والخطورة في الهلال ولكن المريخ أوكل له دقنو فكتم أنفاسه.
- كريشنقا : جناح ممتاز واجه دفاعاً ممتازاً ولكن كسب أصالة التجربة والخبرة ومعني ذلك إن أقدامه ستثبت وسيبرز كجناح ممتاز.
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
الهزيمـة الخامسـة علـي التوالـي
برصاصـة الرحمـة مـن مـاجـد
المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 1/صفـر
ولاعبـو الهـلال يطلبـون مـن الحكـم إيقـاف المبـاراة


* التاريخ : 12 يونيو 1962
* المكان : إستاد الخرطوم
* المناسبة : الدوري
* المصدر : السودان الحديث 13 يونيو 1962
* النتيجة : 1/صفر للمريخ
* هدف المريخ : ماجد أبو جنزير
* تشكيلة المريخ : هاشم , التقر , قاقارين , العمدة , دقنو , إبراهومة , جقدول , ود الحسين , ماجد , برعي
* تشكيلة الهلال : سبت , رحمي , أمين , أبوزيد , ديم , حبشي , كوارتي , منزول , عطية , هاشم مطر , ود فؤاد
* الحكم : خليفه موسي وعاونه شاكر النحاس وعبد الرحمن الخضر
* تفاصيل المباراة :

إنتصر المريخ علي الهلال للمرة الخامسة علي التوالي
في المباراة الدورية بينهما بإستاد الخرطوم
إنتصر المريخ بهدف ماجد عثمان والذي إستلم الكرة
وإنخرط بها وجري رحمي معه وخرج سبت لملافاته
فأطلق قذيفة عاتية إهتزت لها شباك الهلال
وإنتهي الشوط الأول بهذه الإصابة
كما إنتهي الشوط الثاني دون إصابات
بدأت المباراة حامية سريعة عمل فيها الهلال للنيل من
مرمي المريخ مرات عديدة ولكن جميع الكرات كانت
تنتهي عند أقدام مدافعي المريخ وحارس مرماهم
ورغم الحصار الشديد الذي ضربه الهلال علي جبهة
المريخ لم يتمكن رماته من الوصول لشباك المريخ
بينما هجمة مريخية واحدة علي مرمي الهلال أسقرت
عن إصابة الفوز وجاءت نتيجة الخطأ الشنيع الذي
إشترك فيه رحمي وسبت لأن رحمي كان يلهث خلف
ماجد دون أن يعمل شيئاً وسبت خرج من مرماه وهنا
إنتهز ماجد الفرصة وأطلق رصاصة الرحمة في الشباك الخالية
دفاع المريخ كان عنيداً مستبسلاً في الزود عن شباكه عكس
دفاع الهلال الذي كان مشتتاً
الهلال كان يلعب بخطته المعروفة 4\2\4 وقد نفذت هذه الخطة
تنفيذاً دقيقاً ولكن بعض اللاعبين كانت طريقتهم لا تتماشي مع الخطة
وسرعته لا تمكنه من السير مع زملائه ويظهر أن الهلال كان
قد حاول أن يقدم المدافع الرابع ليساعد خط الهجوم وفعلاً تقدم
أمين زكي وإستطاع أن يمد الهجوم بكرات كثيرة
تدخلت الطبيعة في الشوط الثاني بعاصفة هوائية هوجاء إضطر
أمين للتراجع دفاعاً وإفتقدت المباراة رونفقها وأصبحت تسير
من هاشم إلي سبت وفشلت المحاولات التي قام بها هجوم الهلال
وحدً الهواء من تصويبة صديق منزول الأخيرة وغير إتجاهها
حتي إستطاع هاشم أن يلتقطها
ولو أن ذلك كان غير ممكن لولا هذه العاصفة
لاعبو الهلال دخلوا في نقاش مع الحكم خليفة موسي إذ طلب
اللاعبون الهلاليون إيقاف اللعب إلا أن الحكم رفض
وقال لهم إن تقدير الموقف حق له وفي يده
وهو لا يري موجباً لإيقافها وعليهم الإنصراف للعب
*

----------


## على الصغير

*بالعضـل ورجـالة كـدا
المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 2/صفـر
بشـارة نفـذ المخـطط
ومصطفـي وجقـدول أحـرزا الهدفيـن


* التاريخ : الإثنين 10 يوليو 1967
* المصدر : الرأي العام , الثلاثاء 11 يوليو 1967 .. عمر حسن
* النتيجة : 2/صفر للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : مصطفي أحمد المصطفي , عبد الوهاب جقدول
* تفاصيل المباراة :

لم يكن للمريخ أن ينتصر علي الهلال في هذه المباراة
لو لم يعتمد لاعبوه علي اللعب القوي وإستعمال العنف
القانوني وغير القانوني وإخضاع منافسهم بالعضل
وقد نجح نجم المريخ بشارة عبد النضيف في تنفيذ المخطط
الهادف إلي تعطيل نجم الهلال كوارتي في محاولة لشل حركة
الهلال فخرج كوارتي مصاباً وكان ذلك قاصمة الظهر بالنسبة
للهلال حيث فقد الفريق العمود الفقري الذي يرتكز عليه وهنا
أتيحت للمريخ الفرصة للسيطرة علي الملعب بصورة مكنته
من إحراز هدفي الفوز
ومن عوامل هزيمة الهلال أيضاً وضع ود الأشول في مركز
الظهير الأيمن ذلك الوضع الذي هيأ لجاد الله الفرص
لعكس تلك الكرات الخطرة والتي نتجت عنها الإصابتين
ففي الحالة الأولي وجد مصطفي أحمد المصطفي الكرة مقشرة 
وكذلك الثانية بالنسبة لجقدول ومعني ذلك فإن جاد الله كان
هو مفتاح النصر بالنسبة للمريخ من خلال كراته المعكوسة
أمام المرمي وكان دوره لا يقل عن دور بشارة
الذي نفذ المخطط الكبير بإخراج إبراهيم يحيي الكوارتي
وحاول الهلال تغيير النتيجة ولكن بعد فوات الأوان
بالجهد الذي بذله مصطفي شاويش في الجزء الأخير من المباراة
ولكن نقول إن المريخ كان الأحسن فقد كسب المباراة لعباً ونتيجة
*

----------


## على الصغير

*باللياقـة والإصـرار هـزم المريـخ الهـلال بمسمـار حمـوري الكبيـر ..
عبـده مصطفـي نجـم الهـلال تحـول إلـي ملاكـم فطـرده الحـكم لسـوء السـلوك ..

* التاريخ : الجمعة 8 أكتوبر 1971
* المكان : إستاد الخرطوم
* المناسبة : دوري العاصمة
* النتيجة : 1/صفر للمريخ
* هدف المريخ : حموري الكبير
* تفاصيل المباراة :
بإصابة وحيدة حارقة أودعها جناح أيسر المريخ المزعج حموري الكبير شباك الهلال في الدقيقة 40 من الشوط الأول
حسم المريخ نتيجة المباراة فارضاً سيادته المطلقة علي بطولة دوري العاصمة المثلثة في دورته الأولي
ومجتازاً الهلال بعد أن فاز علي كل الفرق التي قابلها
جاء الهلال بكل عدته وعتاده من أجل الفوز علي المريخ الذي حصد كل النقاط دون تعادل أو هزيمة في سباق الدوري الشرس
ولكن ظهر الفارق الكبير بين المريخ والهلال إذ أن المريخ يتفوق بإكتمال اللياقة البدنية
مما كقل له سرعة الحركة وقوة الإنقضاض لإحتلال الأرض والتمتع بالقفز لإصطياد الكرات العالية
ميزة أخري ميزت ألعاب المريخ ألا وهي قوة التصميم وصدق البذل ورجولة اللعب
بعكس الهلال والذي إعتمد علي مهارة لاعبيه الفنية العالية ولكن كان أغلبهم خارج الفورمة البدنية
وأبرز تأكيد علي ذلك تساقط الكثيرون منهم أمام أي إحتكاك مريخي عنيف
سلبية هجوم الهلال شجعت دفاع المريخ علي التقدم للأمام
خاصة حمزة الطيب ونوح آدم والذين شاركا في الهجوم بفعالية تامة
هدف المريخ جاء عندما ترك عوض يوسف مدافع الهلال مساحة كبيرة أمام جاد الله خير السيد مهاجم المريخ الخطير
والذي عكس كرة بالمقاس لزميله حموري الكبير والذي كان خالياً من المراقبة 
فلم يجد صعوبة في إيداعها شباك الهلال هدفاً غالياً للمريخ
لم يظهر من الهلال سوي الدحيش في الوسط والهجوم وعوض كوكا في الدفاع ومعه كوري الكبير
ومن خلفهم الحارس اليقظ زغبير والذي انقذ مرماه من أهداف كثيرة ولولاه لتضاعفت النتيجة لصالح المريخ
أكدت المباراة إن المهارات الفردية لا تساوي شيئاً إن لم تدعمها اللياقة البدنية واللعب الجماعي..
شهد المباراة 30 ألف متفرج يتقدمهم أعضاء مجلس قيادة الثورة وبعض الوزراء.
ضاعت فرص شبه مضمونة من بشارة وسانتو من المريخ وعبده مصطفي من الهلال..
خرج علي قاقارين ودخل محجوب الضب وتقدم الدحيش للهجوم وحاول المستحيل لإحراز التعادل
ولكن دفاع المريخ الشرس منعه من ذلك
نسبة للركل واللكم المتبادل بين كاوندا (المريخ) وعبده مصطفي (الهلال) ختمه عبده بفاصل ملاكمة
شاهده الحكم وعلي الفور قام بطرده من الملعب ليلعب الهلال بعشرة لاعبين ليزيد الأمر سوءاً
خرجت جماهير المريخ فرحة في مظاهرات إبتهاج صاخبة
وحملت السيد بدر الدين أبو رفاس مدير الكرة علي الأعناق فكانت بحق وفية أكدت قدر ذلك الرجل العظيم
حققت المباراة دخلاً قياسياً بلغ 7048 جنيهاً
وتبقي الألاف خارج الملعب بسبب عدم الحصول علي التذاكر التي بيعت في السوق السوداء
وألقي رجال الأمن القبض علي بعض النشالين وسط الزحام
صرف المريخ حافز الإنتصار للاعبين عقب المباراة وكان عشرون جنيهاً لكل لاعب شارك في اللقاء
وكذلك تقرر تنظيم مهرجان كبير لتكريم اللاعبين وتنظيم رحلة ترفيهية لهم.
*

----------


## على الصغير

* المريـخ يحقـق المعجـزة وفـاز بالـدوري دون تعـادل أو هزيمـة ..
المريـخ يؤكـد جدارتـه ببطـولة الـدوري ويهـزم الهـلال 2/صفـر..

* التأريخ : السبت 1 يناير 1972
* المكان : إستاد الخرطوم (المريخ)
* المناسبة : ختام دوري العاصمة المثلثة
* النتيجة : 2/صفر للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : الفاضل سانتو , السر كاوندا
* الحكم : الدولي أحمد قنديل
* الدخل : 6072 جنيه
* تفاصيل المباراة :
موسم 1971/72 كان هو الموسم الإستثنائي للمريخ إذ حقق إنجازاً وإعجازاً لم يحققه أي فريق آخر
في دوري الدرجة الأولي بالعاصمة المثلثة إذ فاز ببطولة الدوري دون تعادل أو هزيمة
إذ أنه أحرز النمرة الكاملة 36/36 وكان ذلك تحت إشراف مدربه الوطني الكبير منصور رمضان رحمه الله
أشرنا في المباراة الأولي إلي فوز المريخ علي الهلال في الدورة الأولي للدوري بهدف وحيد
أحرزه النجم المتألق محمد محمود (حموري الكبير) القادم للمريخ من فريق النيل ود مدني
وجاء المريخ في الدورة الثانية وكرر فوزه وأكد جدارته بالفوز مرة أخري علي الهلال بهدفين نظيفين بدل الهدف الواحد
وقطع الطريق أمام كل الأقاويل التي كان يتم ترديدها وهي بأن المريخ فلت من الهلال في تلك المباراة
وسط جمهور كبير ضاقت به مدرجات إستاد الخرطوم قدر بأكثر من 25 ألف متفرج
في مقدمته بعض السادة الوزراء وأعضاء مجلس قيادة الثورة
فاز المريخ علي الهلال بهدفين نظيفين دورياً
بدأت المباراة بهجمات متبادلة من الفريقين وأخذ مهاجمو الفريقين يبحثون عن الأهداف فاضاع حمس هجوم المريخ عدداً من الأهداف المؤكدة
والتي بلغت في مجموعها خمسة أهداف في الشوط الأول والذي انتهي بالتعادل بدون أهداف
في بداية الشوط الثاني نظم المريخ هجمة علي مرمي الهلال مرر فيها كمال عبد الوهاب الكرة ببراعة فائقة
إلي الفاضل سانتو الذي أحرز منها إصابة المريخ الأولي
كان واضحاً أن ألعاب المريخ أكثر إنتظاماً
خاصة دفاعه ووسطه الذي نجح في فتح اللعب بالأجنحة
وبعدها أتيحت فرصة من رمية مباشرة للسر كاوندا الذي أرسلها قذيفة أرضية من خارج منطقة الجزاء محرزاً إصابة ثانية للمريخ
استمر اللعب وألعاب المريخ أكثر إنتظاماً وقد أضاع رماته فرصاً أخري إلي أن انتهت المباراة لصالح المريخ 2/صفر
لم تكن ألعاب الهلال بالصورة المطلوبة خاصة في الشوط الثاني فقد كان وسطه مفككاً وأجنحته مشلولة تماماً
مما سهل من مهمة لاعبي المريخ كثيراً
بهذه النتيجة يؤكد المريخ جدارته لبطولة الدوري المعجزة مرتفعاً برصيده إلي 32 نقطة
وقد تبقت له مباراتان أمام بري والأهلي
أدي لاعبو المريخ المباراة بتعاون وإنسجام تامين وكان بشري وهبه هو دينمو الفريق ونجم المباراة بلا منازع وصانع ألعاب المريخ
يقابله في الهلال شواطين والذي كان كثير الحركة ولعب بجسارة
أضاع لاعب المريخ محمد عبد الصادق (سانتو الخرطوم) هدفاً مؤكداً بعد أن إنفرد بحارس الهلال زغبير
في الدقيقة السادسة من بداية المباراة وأضاع هدفاً ثانياً في الدقيقة 18 عندما مرر له كمال عبد الوهاب كرة مقشرة
وهو يواجه المرمي فأطاح بها عالياً كما أضاع فرصة ثالثة في الدقيقة 29
في الدقيقة 22 وجد جاد الله فرصة عندما واجه زغبير ليرسلها ضعيفة في يده وأضاع غيرها فرصاً لا تضيع في منتصف الشوط الثاني
كان لتحركات كمال عبد الوهاب وبراعته في المراوغة والتمرير وإزعاج دفاع الهلال الأثر الأكبر في تحقيق النصر لقريقه
ولولا سوء الطالع الذي لازم مهاجمي المريخ ورعونة تهديفهم وتوفيق حارس الهلال زغبير
لخرج الهلال مهزوماً هزيمة تأريخية تتحدث بها الركبان
* كيف جاءت الأهداف : 
الهدف الأول جاء بعد مرور 3 دقائق من بداية الشوط الثاني عندما إستلم كمال عبد الوهاب الكرة
في الجزء الجنوبي الشرقي من الملعب خارج منطفة الجزاء زاجمه فوزي المرضي ظهير الهلال
فجنح كمال جنوباً قرب خط الكورنر تخلص بعدها بمرونة جسمه من فوزي
ثم إتجه نجو المرمي وهنا ظهر له الفاضل سانتو خال من المراقبة داخل منطقة الجزاء بقليل
فمرر له كمال كرة أرضية مريحة ليلعبها سانتو بشماله أرضية قوية شمال زغبير الذي لم يرها إلا داخل الشباك نسبة لزحمة مدافعيه أمامه..
الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 28 كان فاولاً مع كمال عبد الوهاب عندما حاول الإندفاع نحو منطقة جزاء الهلال
إلا أن عوض كوكا وفوزي المرضي عطلاه فوقع أرضاً وهنا أعلن الحكم ضربة حرة ضد الهلال
ووضعت الكرة خارج منطقة الجزاء بما لا يزيد عن 8 ياردات وأقام لاعبو الهلال حائطاً بشرياً أمام مرماهم
إلا أن السر كاوندا لمح الفجوة التي أرسل فيها كرة أرضية قوية أي صاروخ أرض أرض من تلك الفجوة
لم يحرك لها زغبير ساكناً ولكنه تحرك بعدها لإخراج الكرة من الشباك ليعلن زملائه غضبهم وعدم إحكام حائطهم والذي حجب عنه الرؤية ..
*

----------


## على الصغير

*كالعـادة المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال بالتلاتـة فـي أول لقـاء بينهمـا بإستـاد المريـخ ..
كاونـدا وجـاد اللـه وسانتـو مزقـوا شبـاك زغبيـر ..

* التاريخ : السبت 9 مـرس 1974
* المكان : إستاد المريخ
* المناسبة : بطولة دوري الدرجة الأولي
* المصدر : صحيفة الأيام ,, الأستاذ كمال طه
* النتيجة : 3-2 للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : السر كاوندا (ضربة جزاء) , جاد الله خيرالسيد , الفاضل سانتو
* أهداف الهلال : قاقارين (الهدفين , الثاني من ضربة جزاء)
* تشكيلة المريخ : الهادي سليم ,, خورشيد , صلاح عباس , كاوندا , حمزة ,, بشارة , عمر , عمار ,, الجيلي , جاد الله ,, سانتو مدني
* تشكيلة الهلال : زغبير ,, عبد الله موسي , شوقي , كوري , جكسا الصغير ,, شواطين , مصطفي بريمة , الإسيد (مزمل دفع الله) ,, شيخ إدريس بركات , قاقارين , الفاتح النقر
* تفاصيل المباراة :
يعتبر يوماً تأريخياً بالنسبة لقمة البلاد الكروية حيث أنه ولأول مرة في تأريخ الكرة السودانية
يلعب الفريقان مباريات الدوري في إستاديهما ولهذا كان اللقاء الأول والذي جري بإستاد المريخ عشية هذا اليوم
لقاء يسجل فيه التأريخ لمن الفوز الأول؟
ولذلك فكليهما يسعي لتحقيق النصر
ففريق الهلال يسعي لأخذ الثأر من هزيمته التي بلغت ثلاثة أهداف نظيفة وفقدانه كأس الإتحاد
والمريخ يسعي لتحقيق النصر الأول بإستاده ووسط جماهيره وليؤكد دائماً وعبر كل الحقب والأزمان إنه الأول
متقدماً الصفوف وهو أيضاً يسعي لتعزيز إنتصاره السابق بإنتصار ساحق
قدم المريخ والهلال مساء أمس بإستاد المريخ أروع عروضهما في الفترة الأخيرة
وهما يلعبان مباراتهما الدورية التي انتهت بفوز المريخ بثلاثة أهداف لهدفين
حفلت المباراة بالمتعة والفن والإثارة والمفاجآت سيطر عليها الهلال في بداية الشوط الأول
ولكن سرعان ما أمسك المريخ بزمام اللعب عن طريق السيادة علي منطقة الوسط (بشارة وعمر أحمد حسين)
واللذان لعبا بهدوء وثقة أمام وسط الهلال غير المتفاهم (شواطين وبريمة)
فكانت سيطرة المريخ ثم كانت هزيمة الهلال
بكر قاقارين بإحراز هدف الهلال الأول علي يسار الهادي سليم 
أما هدف المريخ فكان عندما أحتسبت ضربة ركنية علي الهلال
لعبت ومرت من زغبير ولعبها جاد الله في المرمي الخالي
ليحولها كوري بيده إلي ضربة ركنية لم يتردد الحكم في إحتساب ضربة جزاء لصالح المريخ فيحتج لاعبو الهلال
ويرفضون مواصلة اللعب فيضطر جهازهم الفني سليمان فارس وأمين زكي وكوارتي إلي التدخل ومواصلة اللعب
يلعب كاوندا ضربة الجزاء علي يمين زغبير فتدخل الشباك ولكن الحكم لا يحتسبها ويقرر إعادتها
لتدخل سانتو قبل ولوج الكرة المرمي وتعاد الضربة ويلعبها كاوندا بنفسه قوية جداً في سقف المرمي هدف تعادل للمريخ
أما هدف الهلال الثاني فجاء عندما مرر بريمة كرة مشتركة بين كاوندا وقاقارين فيتعثر قاقارين ويقع علي الأرض
فيعلن الحكم عن ضربة جزاء لصالح الهلال فيحتج بشارة وبعض زملاؤه
ويلعبها قاقارين علي يسار الهادي سليم هدفاً ثانياً للهلال لينتهي الشوط الأول لصالح الهلال بهدفين لهدف
في بداية الشوط الثاني يتسلم جاد الله كرة من منطقة الجناح الأيسر يتقدم بها إلي داخل الملعب
ثم يهدف من خارج المنطقة في ركن المرمي خلف زغبير المتقدم من مرماه هدف تعادل للمريخ
أما الهدف الثالث فيستلم الفاضل سانتو الكرة من خارج منطقة الجزاء في نفس مكان جاد الله وبنفس طريقة جاد الله
يطلق صاروخاً في ركن المرمي البعيد خلف زغبير هدف ترجيح للمريخ
تألق مهاجم المريخ الصاعد عمار خالد كما تحرك جاد الله في الشوط الثاني
فأزعج دفاع الهلال بتحركاته ومراوغاته وصنع الفوز للمريخ
لعب الهلال فاقداً للإنسجام وبدفاع كله ثغرات
مما جعل زغبير يخرج كثيراً من مرماه ومن ثم كانت الأهداف والتي كان يمكن أن تتضاعف
خرجت جماهير المريخ وهي تحمل اللاعبين علي الأعناق لتطوف بهم أرجاء الملعب وهي تهتف
سانتو .. سانتو ..
عمار .. عمار ..
الكأس الكأس يا أبو رفاس
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يقـهر الهـلال بهدفيـن فـي أول لقـاء بينهمـا بإستـاد الهـلال ..
بشـارة يحـرز أروع الأهـداف وكمـال يحـرز هـدفاً (بالبيضـة) فـي الريـح ..

* التاريخ : الثلاثاء 9 يوليو 1974
* المكان : إستاد الهلال
* المناسبة : بطولة دوري الدرجة الأولي
* المصدر : جريدة الصحافة .. أحمد محمد الحسن
* النتيجة : 2/صفر للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : كمال عبد الوهاب , بشارة عبد النضيف
* تشكيلة المريخ : سند ,, أحمد سالم , صلاح عباس , خورسيد ,, بشارة , عمر , كمال ,, جاد الله , الجيلي , سانتو مدني , سانتو الخرطوم
* تشكيلة الهلال : الريح ,, شوقي , قوزي , عبد الله موسي , كوري ,, الفاتح النقر , شواطين , الدحيش , الإسيد ,, الفاتح , الضب , أبو العز
* تفاصيل المباراة :
أكد المريخ زعامته الكروية أمس بإنتصاره علي الهلال في اللقاء الحاشد
الذي جري بإستاد الهلال في بطولة دوري الدرجة الأولي
خرج المريخ منتصراً علي خصمه الكبير بإصابتين دون مقابل
في مباراة دانت للمريخ فيها السيادة الكاملة منذ بدايتها
وفرض لاعبو المريخ سيطرتهم علي الملعب الأخضر طولاً وعرضاً
وأبلي كل لاعب فيهم بلاءً حسناً بقيادة بشارة الذي كان حديث الناس بالأمس
سجل كمال عبد الوهاب الإصابة الأولي بعد 40 دقيقة من بداية المباراة بمجهود فردي خارق
حيث إستغل كمال ذكاؤه الكروي في الإستفادة من من التمريرة الرائعة التي وصلته
وهو يحتل مكاناً إستراتيجياً في خانة الجناح الأيمن
وتقدم بالكرة متخطياً دفاع الهلال في ثقة وإصرار وسدد قذيفة أرضية
من تحت قدمي حارس الهلال الريح جادين معلنة إصابة أولي للمريخ
أما الإصابة الثانية فكانت من نصيب بشارة المتألق سجلها في الدقيقة 20 من الشوط الثاني
عندما إنخرط بالكرة من خارج منطقة الجزاء وتوغل بها إلي الداخل
وعندما تركزت الأبصار نحو كمال علي أساس (الون تو) الشهيرة بينه وبين بشارة
كان بشارة قد إتخذ قراراً آخر حيث أودع الكرة بثعلبية نادرة في الزاوية البعيدة
علي شمال حارس مرمي الهلال إصابة مدهشة ورائعة
هذا ما كان من أمر الإصابتين في شباك الهلال وكان بمقدور المريخ أن يزيدهما أضعافاً
ولكنه إكتفي بالهدفين ولجأ إلي السيطرة والتحكم علي الكرة في صورة مدهشة
كانت البداية رائعة من الفريقين كرة أوروبية أصلية شاهدها الجمهور وتابعها بإنتباه وطرب
هجوم متبادل هنا وهناك
إمتلك المريخ ناصية الوسط والذي تألق فيه بشارة وأبدع
بينما تركزت خطورة الهلال في جناحه الأيمن الفاتح النقر
الذي إستقبلته جماهير الهلال إستقبالاً رائعاً عند دخوله الملعب بعد أن أوشكت المباراة أن تبدأ
وإستطاع النقر إزعاج المريخ بسرعته الفائقة ولكن مدافع المريخ خورشيد تعامل معه بحسم وحزم
أروع لقطة في المباراة كانت من كمال عبد الوهاب وحارس الهلال الريح جادين
في الدقيقة 22 من بداية الشوط الأول عندما سدد كمال كرة في الزاوية العليا شقت طريقها للداخل
لولا أن قفز الريح قفزة تلفزيونية رائعة وإلتقط الكرة بإعجوبة
خرجت جماهير المريخ في مظاهرة هادرة تهتف للنجوم
بقيادة بشارة المتألق وكمال المبدع والذي كان كالعهد به رائعاً وعظيماً ..
*

----------


## على الصغير

* المريـخ يقـهر الهـلال 3/صفـر ويحـرز كـأس الإتحـاد والألـف جنيـه ..
الجنـرال البريطـاني المستـر سيسيـل معجـب بمستـوي المريـخ ونجومـه ..
* التاريخ : السبت 23 فبراير 1974
* المكان : إستاد الخرطوم
* المناسبة : نهائي كأس الإتحاد
* المصدر : جريدة الصحافة .. الأستاذ أحمد محمد الحسن
* النتيجة : 3/صفر
* أهداف المريخ : جاد الله , كمال عبد الوهاب , كاوندا (ضربة جزاء)
* تشكيلة المريخ : الهادي ,, كاوندا , حمزة , صلاح , خورشيد ,, بشارة , عمر ,, الفاضل سانتو , كمال ,, الجيلي , جاد الله
* الحكم : عبد الرحمن الخضر
* تفاصيل المباراة :
بثلاث إصابات نظيفة خرج المريخ منتصراً علي الهلال
في المباراة المثيرة التي جرت بين الفريقين بإستاد الخرطوم مساء أمس علي نهائي كأس الإتحاد
وذلك بعد أن تألق نجومه مقدمين أروع العروض التي شهدتها الجماهير منذ وقت بعيد
خاصة في شوط المباراة الأول والذي بانت فيه السيادة الكاملة والسيطرة الشاملة علي الملعب طولاً وعرضاً
وكان طبيعياً أن يسفر هذا الهجوم الكاسح عن تسجيل إصابتين رائعتين
وإهدار أكثر من ثلاث إصابات مؤكدة ضاع بعضها بسبب سوء الطالع
كما حدث بالنسبة للقطة الرائعة التي لعبها الجيلي عبد الخير نجم المباراة بعد سبع دقائق من ضربة البداية
وذلك عندما إستسلم حارس الهلال الريح جادين لإصابة مؤكدة سدد فيها الجيلي قذيفة خادعة
ولكن الكرة إرتطمت بباطن القائم وعادت أدراجها إلي داخل الملعب كما ضاع البعض الآخر من الإصابات
بسبب الشفقة والتسرع من جاد الله تارةً والفاضل سانتو تارةً أخري
كان هدف المريخ الأول من نصيب جاد الله في الدقيقة 23 من الشوط الأول
عندما مرر سانتو كرة حلوة لجاد الله الذي ثبت الكرة وجمع الدفاع ثم طرحه
وعندما خرج الريح من مرماه لأخذ الكرة كان جاد الله أسرع منه
حيث وضع الكرة بكل هدوء داخل المرمي الخالي من حارسه هدفاً مبكراً للمريخ
الهدف الثاني كان من نصيب كمال عبد الوهاب في الدقيقة 28 من الشوط الأول
وكان هدفاً رائعاً بحق إلتقت فيه براعة عمر أحمد حسين بحرفنة كمال عبد الوهاب
محجوب الضب إرتكب فاولاً ضد جاد الله وجاد الله ينطرح أرضاً ثم يجمل خارج الملعب
وعمر يتصدي للفاول ويضع الكرة بضربة معلم فوق رأس كمال الذي كان محاطاً بسلسلة من لاعبي الهلال
تصل الكرة لراس كمال فيسدد ضربة رأسية خلفية غيرت إتجاه الكرة داخل الشباك إصابة ثانية للمريخ
يواصل المريخ زحفه المقدس نجو جبهة الهلال التي كانت متصدعة في اكثر من جانب
فاول آخر علي كمال الذي كان يقود هجمة خطرة ويتوغل بالكرة داخل منطقة جزاء الهلال
ولكن الدفاع يعطله داخل منطقة الجزاء ولكن الحكم عبد الرحمن الخضر
يضع الكرة علي رأس خط 18 بين دهشة الجميع
ويتصدي سانتو للفاول ويلعب كرة ضعيفة تضيع وسط الزحام
وفي هذه اللحظة يصاب حارس الهلال الريح إثر إصطدامه بزميله كوري
ويعجز عن مواصلة اللعب ويدخل زغبير بدلاً عنه لينتهي الشوط الأول
وفي الشوط الثاني يتعرض المريخ لتجربة قاسية
عندما ادخل مدرب الهلال الأسيد وأعاد شواطين للدفاع وأضاع شواطين والدحيش هدفين
ولكن المريخ يسترد أنفاسه سريعاً ويقود هجوماً شرساً علي جبهة الهلال
أثمرت عن هدف ثالث أحرزه كاوندا من ضربة جزاء
المريخ استحق الفوز بجدارة
وكان لاعبه الجيلي عبد الخير نجماً للمباراة بلا منازع لعب وأبدع وأجاد وقاد فريقه للنصر
عمر أحمد حسين وبشارة شكلا ثنائياً قطع خطوط الهلال وأوقف فعاليتهم
أما دفاع المريخ المكون من كاوندا وصلاح عباس وحمزة الطيب وخورشيد فكان ترسانة يصعب إختراقها
وكاوندا رغم أنه أحسن المدافعين إلا أنه أحرق أعصاب الجماهير بمراوغاته داخل منطقة الجزاء
الهادي سليم حارس مرمي المريخ لم يختبر ولكنه ظهر هادئ الأعصاب
وفي الهجوم لعب سانتو وكمال بتفاهم
وأستطاع الجناحان جاد الله والجيلي عبد الخير صنع هجمات خطرة علي الدفاع الهلالي
شهد المباراة ضيف البلاد الجنرال البريطاني المستر سيسيل
والذي أعجب بمستوي المريخ وإندهش لبراعة لاعبيه
وكان رئيس نادي المريخ بشير حسن بشير قد قلد الضيف هدية تذكارية ..
*

----------


## على الصغير

* المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 2-1 فـي حضـور نائـب الرئـيس العـراقي ..
المريـخ يتـلاعب بالهـلال وجـاد اللـه وصـلاح عبـاس أحـرزا الهدفيـن ..

* التاريخ : الاثنين 11 نوفمبر 1974
* المكان : إستاد الخرطوم
* المناسبة : علي شرف زيارة نائب الرئيس العراقي
* المصدر : جريدة الأيام
* النتيجة : 2-1 للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : جاد الله , صلاح عباس
* هدف الهلال : قاقارين
* تفاصيل المباراة :
في المباراة الحبية التي جرت مساء أمس بإستاد الخرطوم بين المريخ والهلال
علي شرف زيارة السيد طه محي الدين معروف نائب رئيس جمهورية العراق الشقيقة
وبحضور اللواء أ.ح. محمد الباقر أحمد النائب الأول لرئيس الجمهورية
وبعض السادة الوزراء..
فاز المريخ علي الهلال 2-1 بعد عرض تقاسم فيه الفريقان السيطرة علي الشوطين
ساد المريخ الشوط الأول وأنهاه لصالحه 2/صفر أحرزهما جاد الله خير السيد وصلاح عباس
جاء الهدف الأول بعد 25 دقيقة من بداية المباراة من قذيفة جانبية محكمة سددها جاد الله في الزاوية البعيدة
وقد كسب المريخ هذا الشوط بخبرة لاعبيه الذين حققوا إعجاز الدوري في الموسم الماضي
وقد ساعدهم في السيطرة علي الميدان إختلال خط وسط الهلال
والذي كان بوابة مفتوحة ترابطت من حولها حلقات خطوط المريخ
ولو أحسن مهاجمو المريخ التسديد لإستغلوا العديد من الفرص الذهبية التي سنحت له أمام مرمي الهلال
وقد أشفق جمهور الهلال علي شباكه من أن تهتز كثيراً في هذه المباراة
غير أن الشوط الثاني عكس وجه المباراة تماماً
فقد دب الإرهاق علي لاعبي المريخ
فإنهارت ديناميكية الفريق التي سيطر بها علي شوط المباراة الأول
ليأخذ فريق الهلال زمام المبادرة وسيطر علي المباراة سيطرة كاملة ولكنه كان سئ الحظ
فقد أبت المستديرة البيضاء ولوج شباك المريخ
إلا بالإصابة اليتيمة التي أحرزها قاقارين في بداية الشوط الثاني
وتطايرت الفرص الذهبية النادرة من أقدام شيخ إدريس وقاقارين والفاتح النقر وعليوة
لينتهي اللقاء لصالح المريخ 2-1
ولئن خسر الهلال المباراة إلا أنه كسب تجربة إختبار لاعبيه الجدد أمام بطل الدوري
فوقفوا امامه نداً قوياً وقد خرجت جماهير الهلال راضية عن العرض الذي قدمه نجومها
كان السيدان عمر الحاج موسي وزير الثقافة والإعلام
وعمر صالح عيسي نائب الوزير للشباب والرياضة
في إستقبال السيد نائب رئيس الجمهورية العراقية
بلغ الدخل 11.872ج والحضور أكثر من 25 ألف متفرج
وسينال إتحاد الخرطوم 10% من الدخل
ويحول الباقي لسداد ديون الإداراة المركزية للكهرباء علي الناديين
السيد طه مجي الدين معروف نائب الرئيس العراقي
قدم حافزاً للفريقين بلغ ستة آلاف دولار أمريكي ثلاثة لكل منهما
ووجدت هذه اللفتة الإشادة والتقدير للضيف العراقي
مدرب الهلال سليمان فارس إستحق التحية لأنه ظل صامداً لكل الأعاصير رغم تقدم المريخ بهدفين نظيفين
ولولا صموده لما صمد فريق الهلال وقدم العرض المرضي لجماهيره رغم غياب بعض نجومه

*

----------


## على الصغير

* المريـخ يحقـق المعجـزة الثانيـة ويحـرز بطـولة كـأس السـودان بعـد فـوزه علـي الهـلال ..
حـموري الصـغير وسانتـو الخرطـوم يمزقـان شبـاك الهـلال بقـوة وعنـف ..
* التاريخ : الأثنين 2 ديسمبر 1974
* المناسبة : نهائي بطولة كأس السودان
* المصدر : صحيفتا الصحافة والأيـم .. أحمد محمد الحسن
* النتيجة : 2-1 للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : حموري الصغير , سانتو الخرطوم
* هدف الهلال : عثمان الجلال
* تشكيلة المريخ : الهادي سليم , سليمان , خورشيد , أحمد سالم , صلاح عباس , عمر , سانتو الخرطوم , سانتو مدني , كمال , حموري , الجيلي
* تشكيلة الهلال : زغبير , جكسا الصغير , كوري , بكري حسن , الفاتح رنقو , شوقي , عثمان الجلال , قاقارين , شيخ إدريس , الفاتح النقر , أبو العز
* الحكم : علي محمد خير
* تفاصيل المباراة :
مدرب المريخ منصور رمضان يتسلم مدالية أحسن مدرب وشهادة تقديرية من رئيس الإتحاد
كما تسلم سليمان فارس مدرب الهلال الجائزة الثانية
والمدرب عبد العال ساتي مدرب نيل ود مدني الجائزة الثالثة
ومدرب الفريق القومي المستر يانكو يقول إن لاعب المريخ الفاضل سانتو لاعب كبير ومقتدر
سجل المريخ أمس إعجازاً كروياً جديداً يضاف إلي إعجازه السابق بفوزه علي الهلال 2-1
وإنتزاعه لسيادة الكرة السودانية من جديد وتربعه علي عرش بطولة السودان
ومصدر الإعجاز في إنتزاع المريخ لسيادة الكرة يعود للظروف القاسية التي مر بها
بدءاً بهزيمته المفاجئة من بري
ثم هزيمته المباغتة أمام نيل ود مدني في الجزء الأول من مباراته معه علي أرض الجزيرة
وتعادله معه في نفس المباراة بطريقة ترقي إلي مستوي الإعجاز
وهكذا يعود المريخ لطبيعته
روح القتال والإصرار علي إنتزاع السيادة
فكان له ما أراد في مباراة تعتبر من اصعب وأقسي المباريات
التي خاضها المريخ في تاريخه القريب والبعيد
فقد كان المريخ بالأمس يلعب ضد خصم عنيد هو الهلال بكل قوته وعظمته وجبروته
وقد مارس الهلال ضغطاً رهيباً علي المريخ في جزء كبير من المباراة
ووضع المريخيون أيديهم علي قلوبهم خوفاً وإشفاقاً علي النصر المبكر من أن يضيع
وعلي الجبهة الدفاعية من أن تتصدع ولكنها ظلت متماسكة ودافع الفريق كله عن النصر الغالي
وكان المريخ يلعب ضد خصم شرس هو حكم المباراة من الجهة الأخري
والذي لم يكن عادلاً وبلغت قسوته إنه كان يصفر علي لاعبي المريخ لأي سبب
ويتغاضي بشكل واضح عما يحدث في الجانب المضاد
حتي تفلت إعصاب لاعبي المريخ وجماهيره
وإرتفعت الأصوات وأوشك الكثيرون أن يخرجوا عن وقارهم لولا عناية الله
ولأول مرة نشاهد جماهير الفريق المنتصر تخرج ساخطة علي التحكيم بهذه الصورة
التي جعلت إدارة المريخ تجتمع في ساعة متأخرة من مساء أمس وتقرر شكوي الحكم وتحديد موقف منه بصفة خاصة
بدأت المباراة مضطربة بسبب الحساسية المفرطة التي كانت تحيط بجو المباراة
وشن الهلال منذ البداية هجمات خاطفة لم تصب الهدف حتي الدقيقة السابعة
والتي كانت تحمل معها المفاجأة..
إصابة أولي من صنع المعلم كمال عبد الوهاب
ومن الفاول الذي إرتكبه كوري ضد كمال
والذي وضع الكرة في ناحية الجناح الأيسر (حموري الصغير)
والذي إلتفت سريعاً وإحتل مكاناً إستراتيجياً أمام مرمي الهلال
وهنا أرسل كمال الكرة إلي رأس حموري في نفس المكان وبالضبط
وعلي الفور يضع حموري كرة أرضية خادعة علي شمال حارسا الهلال الريح جادين
أما الإصابة الثانية فكانت بالمرصاد بعد دقيقتين تقريباً من سابقتها
كرة ملعوبة من خط اللمس من خورشيد لعمر أحمد حسين
والذي لعب كرة عالية لسانتو الخرطوم المندفع فوضع الكرة علي صدره
بطريقة برعي أحمد البشير المشهورة
وسدد قذيفة مباشرة أخفق الريح في إلتقاطها لتدخل الشباك مسجلة الإصابة الثانية للمريخ
ثم أضاع حموري هدف الأمان من الكرة التي صنعها الجيلي عبد الخير بإتقان
بعد أن تخلص من ظهير الهلال الأيسر أبو العز وعكس كرة خطرة لحموري
والذي لعبها برأسه ضعيفة ليضيع هدفاً مضموناً للمريخ
وفجأة يرتد الهجوم علي جبهة المريخ
ويقود نجم الهلال المتألق عثمان الجلال أخطر الهجمات علي مرمي المريخ
والذي راح دفاعه يتقهقر تارة ويتفرج تارة أخري
حتي سدد عثمان الجلال قذيفة مدوية هدفاً رائعاً للهلال
كان له الأثر الكبير في رفع الروح المعنوية للهلال
والذي واصل هجماته بشتي الأساليب في محاولة منه لإحراز هدف التعادل
يخرج شواطين مصاباً في الدقيقة 29
ويدخل جكسا الصغير
ليلعب في مكان أبو العز
ويتقدم أبو العز جناحاً أيسر
بعد أن تزود بالنصائح من مدربه سليمان فارس
ولكنه لم يستوعب النصيحة علي ما يبدو
لأنه وقف عاجزاً عن الحركة تماماً وكان عبئاً علي فريقه
يقود كمال عبد الوهاب هجمة ويسدد قذيفة أرضية
يحولها الريح بصعوبة إلي ضربة ركنية ويسقط علي الأرض مصاباً
ويخرج ويدخل زغبير
ولم يتعرض لتجربة حتي نهاية الشوط الأول
جاء الشوط الثاني وبدأت معه قصة أعنف هجوم كروي يشنه الهلال
علي دفاع المريخ الذي تحول إلي (خط بارليف المنيع)
ولاحت أول فرصة لشيخ إدريس بعد ثماني دقائق من نهاية الشوط
من الكرة التي رفعها علي قاقارين لينقض عليها شيخ إدريس بالكعب
ولكنها تعلو العارضة بقليل مسجلاً أروع لقطة في المباراة
ويواصل الهلال هجومه الكاسح
ويصمد دفاع المريخ
ومن خلفه الحارس الهادي سليم
ويقف الهجوم المريخي عاجزاً عن فك الحصار
ما عدا كمال عبد الوهاب الذي راح يقاتل لوحده
والجيلي عبد الخير المتحرك دوماً وفي كل الإتجاهات
ويضطر مدرب المريخ لإخراج الفاضل سانتو
ويدخل جاد الله والذي مارس هوايته في (تبويظ) الإعصاب
بتمويت الكرة
وإرسال الكرات القاتلة هنا وهناك
وتقترب الملحمة من نهايتها
ويزداد الضغط علي المريخ الذي بقي صامداً
حتي أعلن الحكم علي محمد خير نهايتها
لتخرج جماهير المريخ في مظاهرات هادرة
تحمل كمال ورفاقه علي الأعناق
ويستلم سليمان عبد القادر كابتن المريخ الكأس من الوزير
ويتعانق الفريقان في روح رياضية سمحة ..
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال فـي عقـر دارهـ 3-1 ..
كمـال وسـانتو يتألقـان ويحـرزان الأهـداف ..
المريـخ إستحـق النصـر والهـلال هزمـه الغـرور ..

* التاريخ : الأثنين 21 يوليو 1974
* المكان : إستاد الهلال
* المناسبة : الدوري
* المصدر : صحيفة الصحافة .. أحمد محمد الحسن
* النتيجة : 3-1 للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : الفاضل سانتو (هدفين) , كمال عبد الوهاب
* هدف الهلال : قاقارين (الهدف مشكوك في صحته)
* الحكم : الدولي أحمد قنديل
* تفاصيل المباراة :
كان المريخ علي موعد مع النصر في لقائه الدوري بنده التقليدي الهلال
والذي جري مساء أمس في عقر دار الأهلة وسط الجماهير الغفيرة من عشاق الكرة
التي إحتشدت بلإستاد منذ وقت مبكر ودفعت من حر مالها
قرابة العشرين ألف من الجنيهات ثمناً لمشاهدة المباراة
ولم تخيب المباراة ظن الجماهير فاخرجها الفريقان
في ثوب قشيب
وصورة زاهية
ومستوي رفيع كانت حديث الناس
تألق ثنائي المريخ الخطير الفاضل سانتو وكمال عبد الوهاب
وقادا العديد من الهجمات الملتهبة علي مرمي الهلال
أسفرت عن ثلاث إصابات قاتلات
كان نصيب سانتو منهن هدفين وكمال واحد
وأحرز الهلال هدفه اليتيم والشوط يلفظ أنفاسه
وإحتج لاعبو المريخ علي صحته
لأن حارس المريخ الهادي سليم كان مدفوعاً داخل مرماه
بمخالفة واضحة من قاقارين
وفي حين إنتظر الناس أن يمارس الحكم أحمد قنديل أبسط ما يمكن لحماية الحارس المظلوم
فإذا به يؤكد صحة الإصابة بالرغم من إرتفاع راية الحكم المساعد الحاج هاشم مؤكدة وقوع المخالفة
وكان تصرف أحمد قنديل كافياً لإثارة المشاعر وإلهاب العواطف ضده
وأوشكت أن تحدث كارثة لولا أنه سارع وأعلن عن نهاية الشوط الأول
بدأ المريخ المباراة بتشكيلة مفاجئة خاصة في خط الدفاع
حيث أبعد المدرب منصور رمضان المدافع صلاح عباس
ولعب حسين وداعة في الظهير الأيمن
وحمزة الطيب في الظهير الأيسر
وسليمان وكوري الصغير في متوسط الدفاع
وتمكن المريخ منذ البداية من فرض سيطرته علي الملعب
فارضاً حصاراً مكثفاً علي الجبهة الهلالية
بينما وقف الهجوم متفرجاً إلا من بعض المحاولات اليائسة من مصطفي النقر
وتحركات مزعجة بين الحين والآخر من الجناح الأيسر أبو العز
في الدقيقة السابعة يقود كمال أول هجمة خطرة علي مرمي الهلال يعطله الدفاع
يتصدي سانتو للفاول قذيفة مدوية يحتضنها زغبير بأعجوبة
بعد 12 دقيقة يمرر كمال كرة لسانتو يحاول كوري قطعها فيفشل وتقع لقمة سائغة لسانتو
فيسدد قذيفة أرصية في الزاوية اليمني البعيدة إصابة أولي للمريخ
الدقيقة 17 إنذار لعلي قاقارين بعد إشتباك مع عمر أحمد حسين
الدقيقة 25 كمال يراوغ دفاع الهلال واحداً بعد الآخر ويمرر الكرة بالعرض للجيلي في مواجهة مرمي الهلال
الجيلي يفضل تمرير الكرة لسانتو في موقع أحسن يسدد في الآوت
كمال يهدي جاد الله إصابة جاهزة في مواجهة زغبير ولكنه يتباطأ في التسديد فيشتتها الدفاع للكورنر
ترفع الكورنر عالية أمام مرمي الهلال يحاول كوري تشتيتها بالرأس فيفشل
فتقع أمام كمال الذي لم يتوان من تسجيل إصابة المريخ الثانية
يرتد الهجوم علي جبهة المريخ يبذل عوض الحاج بعض المحاولات اليائسة
ولكنه يتعرض لرقابة صارمة من حمزة ويمرر لمصطفي النقر باصة قاتلة لأبو العز
ولكنه لا يستطيع الإفلات من حسين وداعة وتضيع الفرصة
في آخر دقيقة يحتسب الحكم ضربة ركنية للهلال تقع امام مرمي المريخ
فينقض عليها كوري برأسه ولكن الهادي سليم يطير ويحتضن الكرة
ولكن قاقارين يدفعه داخل المرمي فيعلن الحكم إصابة للهلال وينتهي الشوط الأول
وفي الشوط الثاني وفي الدقيقة 22 ترتد الكرة لكمال من دفاع الهلال
فينخرط بالكرة ويمرر وسط دفاع الهلال كرة سهلة لسانتو
والذي إرتاح في مواجهة زغبير فيطلق رصاصة الرحمة
فتعلن الهدف الثالث
هدف الأمان والذي إنتهت عليه المباراة لصالح المريخ 3-1
*

----------


## على الصغير

*بشـارة وكمـال يقـودان المريـخ للفـوز علـي الهـلال بجـدارة ..
بشـري وبشـارة نغمـة هـزت المدرجـات وحركـت الوجـدان ..

* التاريخ : الإثنين 28 ديسمبر 1970
* المكان : إستاد الخرطوم
* المناسبة : الدوري
* المصدر : جريدة الصحافة
* النتيجة : 2-1 للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : بشارة عبد النضيف , كمال عبد الوهاب
* هدف الهلال : قاقارين
* تشكيلة المريخ : عزيز , سليمان , جعفر قاقارين , قدورة , نوح , حمزة , بشري , بشارة , كمال , جاد الله , محسن , إبراهومة الحماداب
* تشكيلة الهلال : زغبير , عوض كوكا , أنور بني , أمين زكي , عوض يوسف , ديم الصغير , إسماعيل دوكة , عبد السلام , مزمل , قاقارين , الدحيش , محمد حسين , شواطين
* الحكم : كمال بدوي
تفاصيل المباراة :
فاز المريخ أمس علي الهلال 2-1 في مباراتهما الدورية
التي جرت بإستاد الخرطوم
وشهدها اللواء خالد حسن عباس وزير الدفاع
والرائد أبو القاسم محمد إبراهيم
والرائد زين العابدين محمد أحمد عبد القادر
والرائد أبو القاسم هاشم وزير الشباب والرياضة
والسيد مبارك سنادة وزير الإسكان
والسيد أحمد سليمان وزير الصناعة
فاجأ الهلال جمهوره بأمين زكي
كما فاجأ المريخ جمهوره بمحسن عطا
وكلاهما لم يشارك في تمارين الإعداد
والفارق أن للهلال لائحة إنتهت مع بداية المباراة
والتي بدأت بهجمات متبادلة
سرعان ما إزدادت هجمات المريخ لضعف وسط الهلال
الذي كان سببه دوكة الذي كان تائهاً وتم إستبداله بعيد السلام
في الدقيقة 23 إستلم بشارة باصة من المعلم بشري وهبه مقشرة
ولم يجد صعوبة في تحويلها لشباك الهلال علي يمين زغبير
ويحاصر المريخ الهلال وتظهر الثغرات في دفاع الهلال
والذي كان عوض يوسف أحسن أفراده
وتصد العارضة قذيفتين لجاد الله
ويصر بشارة علي التهديف
فيمرر باصة من نفس نوع باصة بشري
لكمال عبد الوهاب الذي حولها علي شمال زغبير
هدفاً ثانياً للمريخ في الدقيقة 42
وتنقذ صافرة الحكم كمال بدوي الهلال من هزيمة منكرة في الشوط الأول
جاء الشوط الثاني ويواصل المريخ عرضه الرائع
ويضيع هدفاً من كمال الذي إنفرد بزغبير الذي إرتمي وأنقذ الكرة
وأضاع أيضاً جاد الله هدفاً آخر
يشعر الهلال بالخطر ويتحرك
ويتحرك عز الدين الدحيش ويمرر باص جميل لقاقارين
والذي لعبها علي يمين عزيز يحولها القائم داخل الشباك هدافاً
ويصحو الهلال ويهاجم ولكنه هجوم غير مثمر
كان بشارة اللاعب الضكر قدم قدم أروع لقطة
دافع فأحسن الدفاع وهاجم فأحسن الهجوم
وكان بحق شعلة الملعب المتوهجة ومفتاح النصر
*

----------


## على الصغير

*أمـام النميـري المريـخ يقهـر الهـلال بهـدف بشـارة فـي الـدوري الممتـاز ..
محسـن عطـا نجـماً للمـباراة وبشـارة ماشـي ودفـاع الهـلال راجـع لـوراء ..
* التاريخ : الأحد 7 مارس 1971
* المناسبة : الدوري الممتاز
* المصدر : جريدة الصحافة
* النتيجة : 1/صفر للمريخ
* هدف المريخ : بشارة عبد النضيف
* الحكم : النعيم سليمان من شندي
* تفاصيل المباراة :
فاز المريخ أمس علي الهلال بهدف في مباراتهما الثانية في الدوري الممتاز
أحرزه بشارة وشهد المباراة :
السيد الرئيس القائد جعفر محمد نميري
وأبو القاسم محمد إبراهيم
وزين العابدين محمد أحمد عبد القادر
ومبارك سنادة
ومحمد إدريس محمود
قدم الفريقان عرضاً رائعاً خرجت الجماهير راضية عن المباراة
الشوط الأول كان فيه الهلال الأحسن والأوفر هجوماً وضاعت له فرصاً كثيرة
جاء الشوط الثاني وتسلم المريخ زمام المباراة وأحرز الهدف في الخمس دقائق الأولي
ليتسيد الملعب بعد ذلك وتضيع له أيضاً فرصاً لا تضيع
ويختتم المباراة بمثلثات لتجميد الكرة والإحتفاظ بالنصر
لعب الفريقان 4-4-3
وقد أفلحا في تطبيقها وكان الظهيران في الهلال محمد صالح وعوض يوسف
يتقدمان خلف الهجوم كما أدي أمين زكي واجه الهجومي تماماً كما أدي واجبه الدفاعي
وإن عاب الهلال إن هجومه غير متجانس ومتباعد ويميل للعب الفردي
أما المريخ فقد كانت مشاركة نوح آدم وجعفر قاقارين ثم حمزة الطيب للهجوم نادرة
وكذلك قدورة
ولكن خط وسطه كان أحسن من الهلال خاصة محسن عطا نجم المباراة الأول
والذي قابله من الجانب الآخر عبد السلام الذي كان في أحسن من فريقه
خلق المريخ عدداً من الفرص أضاع خلالها سانتو أربعة أهداف
أثنين في الشوط الأول
ومثلهما في الشوط الثاني
حول أحدهما زغبير للكورنر
وإحتضن الثاني
وأضاع كمال عبد الوهاب فرصتين أحدهما من (خذ وهات) مع سانتو
سددها في الآوت
والثانية أكثر فيها من الترقيص حتي ضاعت
كما ضاعت فرصة من بشارة من باكورد حلوة مرت جوار القائم
أما الهلال فقد ضاعت له في الشوط الأول كرة مزمل أخذها من نوح
ثم كرة سددها الدحيش في يد عزيز وهو في خط 6
وكرة خلصها شريف من الدفاع ولعبها فوق العرضة
هدف المريخ جاء من كرة إستلمها بشارة من وسط الملعب
ويتقدم
ويتحرك أمين نحوه
وينزلق
ويتقدم بشارة خطوة
ودفاع الهلال يتراجع
وفجأة وفي رأس خط 18
يقذف بشارة الكرة في الزاوية البعيدة
لتستقر في المقص علي يمين زغبير كأروع أهداف الموسم
أدارها حكم شندي النعيم سليمان وكان ممتازاً عاوته محمد الأمين بابكر وحسن عبد الحفيظ
برز من المريخ :
محسن نجم المباراة
وبشارة
وعزيز
وقدورة
ومن الهلال :
أمين زكي
وعبد السلام
وشواطين
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 1/صفـر ويحـرز كـأس المجهـود الحربـي ..
زمـام المبـاراة يفلـت مـن الحكـم والملعـب يتحـول إلـي حلبـة مصـارعة وملاكمـة ..

* التاريخ : الإثنين 5 نوفمبر 1973
* المكان : إستاد الخرطوم
* المناسبة : كأس المجهود الحربي
* المصدر : جريدة الصحافة .. أحمد محمد الحسن
* النتيجة : 1/صفر للمريخ
* هدف المريخ : سليمان عبد القادر (ضربة جزاء)
* الحكم : عبد السلام
* تفاصيل المباراة :
بإصابة قاتلة سددها متوسط دفاع المريخ سليمان عبد القادر من ضربة جزاء
خرج المريخ منتصراً علي الهلال في المباراة التي جرت بين الفريقين
مساء أمس بإستاد الخرطوم والمقامة لصالح المجهود الحربي
وتسلم كابتن المريخ عزيز الكأس والذي أعده تخليداً لهذه المناسبة
من السيد نائب الوزير للشباب والرياضة
وسط الهتافات الداوية من جماهير المريخ
التي تجمعت حول المقصورة الرئيسية للإستاد
تعبر عن فرحتها بهذا الإنتصار
جاء هدف المباراة الوحيد في الدقيقة 27 من الشوط الأول تتويجاً لهجوم كاسح
بدأ به المريخ وغزو متواصل تعرضت له جبهة الهلال الدفاعية
أضاع خلالها أحمد أبكر والجيلي عبد الخير أهدافاَ مؤكدة
وتمكن حارس مرمي الهلال الريح جادين من إنقاذ مرماه من
قذيفة جاد الله الداوية التي سددها علي بعد خطوات من المرمي
إثر تمريرة من كمال عبد الوهاب
الذي كان بالأمس هدفاً لرقابة صارمة من دفاع الهلال
فاتت الحد في كثير من الأحيان وتحولت إلي ما يشبه التحرش والإرهاب
إلي أن كانت الهجمة ليتصدي له دفاع الهلال بعنف غير مشروع
فيحتسب الحكم ضربة جزاء
أحرز منها سليمان عبد القادر هدف المباراة الوحيد
هذا ما كان من أمر الإصابة
أما المباراة نفسها فلا نري من أين نبدأ الحديث ولا أين ننتهي
فقد كانت التصرفات والأخطاء والظواهر الغريبة
ويتحمل الحكم عبد السلام الجانب الأكبر من مسئولية ما حدث
وأوشك الإستاد بسببه أن يتحول إلي معركة حقيقية تزج فيها كل القيم
فقد أدي ضعفه إلي كثير من المهازل
التي كانت كافية لأن يتحول الملعب إلي حلقة مصارعة
ولاعب يتحرش بآخر
وآخر يستفز
ولاعب جعل نفسه أبو عرام
وأباح لنفسه أن يستعمل ضعف الحكم في إرتكاب كل ما يخل بالقانون والنظام
والحكم العجيب شارد الذهن عن كل ما يحدث وكأن الأمر لا يعنيه
وكان طبيعياً إزاء كل هذا أن يفلت الزمام من يده
وأن يتسبب بضعفه وتهاونه في تشويه روعة المباراة
وفي المساعدة علي وقوع العديد من حالات الإشتباك بين اللاعبين
أثناء المباراة وبعدها
*

----------


## على الصغير

*شـباب المريـخ يلعـب ويكسـب
ويهـزم الهـلال 1/صفـر فـي عقـر داره
كـرة مـن مـازدا لسـامي لحمـوري
إصـابة قاتلـة فـي شبـاك الهـلال


* التاريخ : الجمعة 20 مايو 1977
* المكان : إستاد الهلال
* المصدر : جريدة الأيام , السبت 21 مايو 1977 .. كمال طه
* النتيجة : 1/صفر للمريخ
* هدف المريخ : معتصم حموري الصغير
* تشكيلة المريخ : سند , سليمان , هواري , ساتي , فتحي , عمر , مازدا , سامي , زيكو , عبده الشيخ , حموري , ثم عماد العمدة بديلاً لزيكو كوستي
* تشكيلة الهلال : حسن الطيب , فوزي , عصام عبد الخير , عبد الله موسي , حافظ عبيد , الريشة , كتم , عمو , الدحيش , قاقارين , التاج , ثم شواطين بديلاً لقاقارين وشوقي بديلاً لكتم وقاسم بديلاً لشواطين
* الحكم : 
* تفاصيل المباراة :

إنتصر أمس المريخ علي الهلال 1/صفر في عقر داره
وكان لابد وأن ينتصر لأنه جاء لتحقيق هذا الهدف
وقد حققه بعد أن بذل لاعبوه الشباب جهداً خارقاً
وسكبوه عرقاً غزيراً من أجل الخروج بهذه النتيجة
التي تعتبر نقطة تحول كبيرة في مسيرته
ولا شك أن سياسة المريخ الجديدة ما كانت ستنجح
النجاح الكامل لو لم يهزم المريخ الهلال
لأن إنتصاره أنتصاراً لما أقدمت عليه إدارته
من تجديد في دم الفريق
لم يكن النصر الذي إنتزعه المريخ أمس هيناً
ولم يأتي عبطاً وإنما جاء بالتخطيط والإصرار والبذل
لقد كان فتية المريخ أمس أشبه بالشياطين
الذين لم يهدأ لهم بال إلا بعد أن أحرزوا إصابتهم
والذين ظلوا يجوبون الملعب شمالاً وجنوباً طولاً وعرضاً
مؤكدين سيطرتهم ومعلنين للملأ إن المريخ الجديد لن يقهر
وكان لهم ما أرادوا وثأروا من هزيمتهم الماضية
تعالوا جميعاً لنقرأ كيف كانت المباراة
وكيف أحدث المريخ نصره الغالي..
بدأ الشوط الأول بضربة بداية لصالح المريخ
لعبها زيكو لسليمان لعبده الشيخ لسامي
فتضيع كلعبة متفائلة لفريق المريخ الذي أخذ يلعب
بهدوء فاتحاً اللعب عن طريق جناحه الأيسر عبده الشيخ
الذي ظل يتلقي التموين من خط الوسط النشط
خاصة مازدا الذي كان في كفاءة عالية
وبرغم أن عصام عبد الخير مدافع الهلال
حاول إحكام القبضة علي عبده الشيخ إلا أنه كان
يحاول الإفلات ليقابل فوزي المرضي
والذي تبدو منه (العين الحمراء)
فيلكزه عبده كأول مبادرة عنف خفيف
يستلم عز الدين الدحيش ويحاول الإختراق
بطريقته المعروفة ويمرر لقاقارين
ولكن تضيع الكرة من تحت قدمه اليسري
ويهاجم الهلال عن طريق عصام مصطفي (عمو)
يكعبله الطاهر هواري يرفعها عبد الله موسي
ترجع لعمو تفلت منه ومن منطقة الخطورة
ويحاول الدحيش مرة أخري يرجع ويتقدم
إلا أنه لم يستطع إحداث الخطورة نسبة
لقلة فعالية علي قاقارين والذي وضح
منذ البداية إنه تعبان وليس في مستوي المباراة
وتسديد عمر أحمد حسين ومازدا اللعب
ويخطط مازدا لفتح الثغرات عن طريق عبده الشيخ
ولكن كل محاولاته للوصول لمرمي الهلال
كانت تفشل رغم أنه كان يعكس كرات لحموري
ويلاقيها حافظ عبيد ويفسدها
ويتحول الأمر لجهة عمو يلعبها جميلة
يحولها الدحيش برأسه لقطة فنية رائعة يحتضنها الطيب سند
حتي الدقيقة 20 من الشوط الأول كانت جبهة التاج محجوب
بلا فعالية ولعل يقظة مدافع المريخ عبده ساتي
كانت سبباً في ذلك ولذلك كانت جبهة سامي عز الدين نائمة
ومرد ذلك كان لتركيز اللعب علي (عبده الشيخ)
ومن كرة يلعبها الفاتح الريشة لكتم لعمو
يكعبله سليمان عبد القادر فينذره الحكم
تلعب الكرة جهة القون بلا معني
ويحاول الدحيش ويمرر كرة بينية لقاقارين
تضيع أيضاً تحت رقابة فتحي فرج الله الذي كان بالأمس عظيماً
والذي لعب الكرة للأمام لحموري لمازدا الذي يحولها لزيكو كوستي
وهو في وضع مريح ولكنه يهدرها
ويتقدم المريخ وتحسب لصالحه كورنر يرفعها عبده الشيخ
تأتي لعمر أحمد حسين فيهدف كرة جميلة
يصدها حارس مرمي الهلال
ويصل عمو درجة الحماقة ويستفز دفاع المريخ
فيلجأ للعنف لينذره الحكم إلي أن تأتي الدقيقة 36
كرة من مازدا يلعبها سامي عز الدين
يحولها حموري بقذيفة إصابة أولي للمريخ
وتبتهج جماهير المريخ طوال التسع دقائق الأخيرة
من الشوط الأول موقدة المشاعل رافعة شعار المريخ
الذي أنهي هذا الشوط لصالحه
بدأ الشوط الثاني والهلال متقدماً بالكرة في محاولة
لإحداث التعادل مباغتاً إلا أن الكرة إنقطعت
قبل أن تصل مرحلة الخطورة
وحاول لاعبو الهلال مرة أخري عن طريق عصام عمو
والذي هدف كرة طائشة كانت أقرب للمرمي
في هذا الشوط دخل شواطين في الهلال بدلاً عن قاقارين
ولعب في وضيفة الجناح الأيسر
ليغير عصام مصطفي وضيفته كساعد هجوم
ويستمر اللعب والهلال يضغط والمريخ يدافع ببسالة
خاصة سليمان عبد القادر والذي إستغل كل خبراته
في تشتيت الكرة وإيقاف هجوم الهلال
ويحاول هجوم الهلال عن طريق الدحيش بالإختراق
للوصول لمرمي المريخ ويفشل بدليل
إنه لعب كرة مجهزة فوق العارضة بمسافة
وكأنه كان يريد أن يؤكد بأن الأمر عسير
وعلي إثر ذلك إرتبك هجوم الهلال وتاه التاج محجوب
وما عاد يقف في مكانه وأخذ يرجع ويتقدم
في محاولة للإمساك بالكرة ولكن دون فائدة
وهنا ترتفع حرارة المباراة علي إثر ترابط خط
وسط المريخ مازدا وعمر أحمد حسين اللذان قاما
بتموين مكثف لحموري الذي هيأ كرة لسامي إنفرد بها
إلا أتها كانت أسرع منه ففاتته ليتلقفها حسن الطيب
حارس مرمي الهلال ثم يعود حموري ويتسلم كرة
بطريقته القوية المعروفة ويتقدم بها ويتوسط دفاع الهلال
الذي نجح في تبديدها وبعد مرور 25 دقيقة
من عمر الشوط الثاني دخل قاسم عثمان بديلاً عن شواطين
وشوقي عبد العزيز بديلاً عن كتم
وتغير الحال قليلاً وبدأت محاولات النجوم
ثم يدخل عماد عبد العزيز (العمدة) بديلاً لزيكو
وتغير الحال بالنسبة للمريخ أيضاً وأحدث هذا التغيير نوعاً
من الحرارة وهات يا (عت وعجن)
المريخ يحاول تعزيز نصره والهلال يعمل بكل السبل للتعادل
عن طريق قاسم الذي لعب بكل قوة وهدف بيسراه كرات
إلتقط بعضها سند حارس المريخ وخرجت أخريات للآوت
ولو نزل قاسم منذ البداية لتغير الأمر
تحين فرصة ذهبية عيار 24 للتاج محجوب
وهو يواجه الطيب سند ويهدف وترتد ويشوط الدحيش وترتد
وتقع أمام التاج وعصام عمو ولكنها تضيع كهدف مضمون
تتأسف له حماهير الهلال في جميع المدرجات
المباراة في جملتها كانت لصالح المريخ الذي كسبها لعباً ونتيجة
والذي إستطاع أن يثبت حقيقة إن كرة القدم
تطاوع من يطاوعها ومن يعرف أسرارها
كان مفتاح نصر المريخ أمس خط وسطه
مازدا الذي كان في مستوي قتالي عال
وعمر أحمد حسين الذي نعتبره نحن نجم المباراة للأسباب التالية :
أن عمر إبتعد عن مباريات المريخ الأخيرة
ودخل مباراة الأمس أوفر لياقة قطع كرات خطرة
ومرر كرات بينية كثيرة ودافع ومون وهاجم بدليل
كرته الرائعة التي شاطها في الشوط الأول
وفوق هذا إنه إستطاع أن يجمد اللعب وقت الحاجة
ليحافظ المريخ علي نصره الغالي وكان له ما أراد
لعل تألق وسط المريخ بهذه الصورة
كان سبباً مباشراً في إحداث النصر
وعلي النقيض نجد وسط الهلال والذي لم يعد يساير
سرعة المباراة فعجز عن التموين ويكفي إن كتـم أخرج
ليحل محله شوقي لم يكن هناك سبباً لتوهان التاج
وإستسلام عصام سوي أن ظهيري المريخ
عبده ساتي والطاهر هواري واللاعبان في سن جناحي
الهلال وكانا في لياقة عالية ولعلهما وهما يحكمان القبض
عليهما كانا يدركان مسئوليتهما تماماً
يقتل اللعب عن طريق الجناحين مكمن الخطورة في الهلال
المهم في الآخر إنتهت المباراة لصالح المريخ
بهدف حموري لتخرج المظاهرات مهللة بالنصر
منددة بالخصم
وهكذا كرة القدم يوم ليك ويوم عليك
تهانينا للمريخ
وهاردلك للهلال
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ المتألـق يهـزم الهـلال 3\1 بجـدارة ويتصـدر دوري السـودان
أهـداف صاروخيـة لعمـار خـالد والجيـلي عبـد الخيـر
وتألـق عصـام مجـذوب

* التاريخ : الثلاثاء 15 يونيو 1982
* المكان : إستاد الخرطوم
* المناسبة : بطولة دوري السودان
* المصدر : الصحافة .. الأربعاء 16 يونيو 1982 .. أحمد محمد الحسن
* النتيجة : 3\1 للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : عمار خالد (هدفين) , الجيلي عبد الخير
* هدف الهلال : مدافع المريخ كمال فضل بالخطأ فر مرماه بعد مزاحمة من عصام كورنر
* تشكيلة المريخ : بريمة ,, كباتا , مازدا , كيمو ,, عمار , عادل أمين , إبراهومة ,, الجيلي , بمبان , عطا ,, ثم عصام مجذوب بديلاً لإبراهومة
* تشكيلة الهلال : أسامة ,, إبراهيم إدريس , الريشة , طارق , الرميلة ,, كوة , العوني ,, التاج محجوب , جعفر , كورنر , مجدي ,, ثم حسن الطيب وجميل بديلين لأسامة والريشة المصابين
* الحكم : الدولي مصطفي عيسي شنكل بمعاونة معتصم وإدريس محمد سعيد وميرغني مصطفي حكماً رابعاً
* تفاصيل المباراة :
حقق المريخ نصراً كروياً كبيراً علي الهلال 3\1 في المباراة التاريخية المثيرة
التي جرت بين الفريقين بإستاد الخرطوم في الصراع علي بطولة السودان
قبل خمس دقائق من بداية المباراة نزل الهلال إلي أرض الملعب
يتقدمه كابتن الريشة وأستقبل بعاصفة قوية من التصفيق
ودخل بعده المريخ يتقدمه كابتن عمار خالد واستقبلته الجماهير بحماس بالغ
وبدأت المباراة
ومنذ بدايتها بضغط مريخي وبهجوم ضارب أسفر عن ركنية لعبها عمار
إرتدت الكرة من الدفاع لعادل أمين الذي عالجها بضربة سريعة في يد الحارس
سرعان ما شارك الهلال في اللعب وسيطر علي الملعب لبعض الوقت
مستحوزاً علي الكرة في تمريرات طويلة وأخري عرضية محكمة
ولبست المباراة ثوب الندية هجمة هنا وأخري هناك
إستطاع الجيلي عبد الخير بحنكته ودهائه أن يحرز الإصابة الأولي للمريخ
في الدقيقة الثامنة من الشوط الأول من الكورنر التي لعبها عمار خالد
أمام المرمي إنقض عليها الجيلي محولاً الكرة من فوق الرؤوس
إرتفعت علي إثرها هتافات جماهير المريخ وإشتعلت النيران
ولكن سرعان ما إسترد الهلال الزمام وأصبح سيد الموقف
حركة وإنتشاراً وتحكماً مدهشاً في الكرة
وإستغل هجوم الهلال إضطراب جلال كباتا الواضح
وبرع عصام كورنر في سحب الدفاع المريخي
وإخترقه أكثر من مرة وتألق صديق الرميلة
في آداء واجبه الهجومي بكفاءة وإقتدار
ويضيع هدف مؤكد من جعفر عبد الرازق
الذي تخطي الدفاع وإنفرد بحامد بريمة وسدد كرة قوية أبعدها بريمة بإعجوبة
وجد عمار كرة مماثلة وإنفرد بحارس الهلال أسامة
ولكنه سدد في نفس الزاوية كرة ضعيفة بيمناه
وإستمر الهلال مسيطراً ودفاع المريخ بقيادة مازدا المتألق
يتحمل العبء كله لأن خط الوسط وخاصة إبراهومة كان تائهاً
إستسلم عطا أبو القاسم لمصيدة التسلل التي نصبها له دفاع الهلال
يحاول العوني تعطيل عمار خالد بدون كرة
وجاءت الدقيقة 32 لتحمل معها إصابة التعادل للهلال
بعد أن راوغ جعفر عبد الرازق دفاع المريخ من ناحية جلال كباتا
ويمرر لعصام كورنر علي رأس خط 18 يسدد كرة أرضية
في الزاوية البعيدة وغير إتجاهها كمال فضل هدف تعادل للهلال
وينتهي الشوط الأول بالتعادل 1/1
جاء الشوط الثاني وإنتظمت ألعاب المريخ
خاصة بعد دخول عصام مجذوب
الذي إمتلك وسط المريخ بفضله زمام السيطرة علي الكرة من جديد
وكثف المريخ هجومه الضاغط عن طريق جميل
الذي لعب بديلاً للريشة المصاب
وإشتعل الملعب حركة ونشاطاً
وأصبح المريخ سيد الموقف
وبدأ طوفان الأهداف
الدقيقة 25 هدف المريخ الثاني
سجله عمار بقذيفة يسارية صاروخية
من كرة عكسها عصام مجذوب من الجناح الأيمن
تركها صلاح الأمين لعمار الذي عاجلها بقذيفة
إهتزت لها الشباك
ويواصل المريخ هجومه الضاغط
وعمار يراوغ الدفاع ويمرر للجيلي
الذي سدد قذيفة في الزاوية البعيدة تصدها العارضة
ويعود عمار للتسجيل في الدقيقة 35
ويستلم كرة بهدوء ويمر من دفاع الهلال ويطلق صاروخاً
في الزاوية البعيدة شمال حسن الطيب هدفاً ثالثاً وأخيراً
وأوشك عطا أن يحرز الهدف الرابع
عندما سدد الكرة قوية ليبعدها حسن الطيب عن منطقة الخطورة
ويلجأ المريخ إلي تجميد الكرة
وتبادلها في مثلثات رشيقة
ويواصل عرضه البرازيلي
إلي نهاية المباراة
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 2/صفـر
هـدفان لدحـدوح ثانيهمـا أروع أهـداف البطـولة
سـلوك غيـر حضـاري لجمـاهير الهـلال
التـي حصبـت الملعـب بوابـل مـن الحجـارة

* التاريخ : الأحـد 11 ديسمبـر 1988
* النتيجة : 2/صفر للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : حسن دحدوح (الهدفين)
* تشكيلة المريخ : شنان , عبد السلام , كيمو , إبراهيم عطا , عاطف القوز , بدر الدين , سامي , سانتو , باكمبا , الدحيش , دحدوح , ثم صابون بديلاً لعبد السلام المصاب وإبراهومة بديلاً لعاطف القوز
* تشكيلة للهلال : أبشر , الثعلب , مجدي كسلا , طارق , السر عبد الكريم , منقستو , حمد , مبارك سليمان , كندورة , وليد طاشين , أسامة الثغر , ثم كدوس بديلاً لحمد دفع الله
* الحكم : المسجل للدولية الطاهر محمد عثمان بمعاونة محمد عبد السلام ومحمد زكريا ومحمود محمد آدم حكماً رابعاً .. 
* تفاصيل المباراة :
بهدفين لدحدوح أحرزهما في الدقائق الأخيرة من الشوط الثاني
فاز المريخ علي الهلال في مباراة لم يكن فيها شئ يشبه القمة
سوي هدف دحدوح الثاني
فقد حفلت المباراة بالأخطاء والآداء السئ من الجانبين
في الدقيقة 38 يخطئ السر ظهير الهلال في كرة
يقطعها منه دحدوح قرب خط التماس من الناحية الجنوبية الغربية
ليلعبها مباشرة بيمينه عالية في إتجاه المرمي
ليفشل أبشر النويري الذي كان يقف خطأ في استلامها
لتلج الشباك هدف أول فاجأ الجميع
الدقيقة 43 بعد إستئناف اللعب نتيجة للأحداث المؤسفة
يتسلم دحدوح الكرة علي قرب دائرة السنتر
ويلعبها مباشرة بيسراه قوية في المقص الغربي للمرمي الجنوبي
هدف أوروبي مريخي رائع
تألم الجميع كثيراً للسلوك الذي بدر من جماهير الهلال
في محاولاتها تعطيل المباراة بحصب الملعب
ورجل الخط محمد زكريا بالحجارة
في سلوك غير حضاري مرفوض مهما كانت الأسباب والدوافع
وكانت نتيجته توقف المباراة
وأخيراً القنابل المسيلة للدموع والتي لا يمكن أن تستعمل
في تفريق جماهير جاءت لمشاهدة مباراة كروية
ولكننا نعذر رجال الشرطة فلم يكن أمامهم غير هذا
لإيقاف المتشنجين فاقدي الوعي الرياضي
إذا تحدثنا عن اللاعبين
نجد أن لاعبي المريخ أدوا المباراة بجدية وحرص وبرز منهم
قائدهم سامي كمعلم وموجه قاد فريقه للأمام
ومعه كيمو الجاهز
وثالثهم دحدوح اللاعب المظلوم
الذي أكد أنه لو كان يلعب لما غاب المريخ عن المسرح طيلة العامين الماضيين
فهو هداف بارع ولاعب حريف ولقدميه حساسية شديدة نحو الشباك
حفظه الله وحماه من الغرور
ولا بد أن نذكر هنا بالتقدير مدرب المريخ الألماني المستر رودر
الذي خاض المباراة بخطة واضحة ودقيقة حسب فيها كل ما يتطلبه الموقف
من حسابات وأوقف الهلال لدرجة أنه لم يستطع أن يؤدي الكرة بطريقة طبيعية
كما أنه أحسن التغيير كما إنه أعطي الحارس شنان الثقة.. ألف مبروك للمريخ
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 2/صفـر
وجماهيـر الهـلال تقتحـم الملعـب قبـل النهـاية
البوليـس يطلـق البمبـان
واللقـاء ينتهـي بمأسـاة قبـل الزمـن الرسمـي بـ37 دقيقـة

* التاريخ : الثلاثـاء 5 نوفمبـر 1985
* المناسبة : قبل نهائي دوري السودان
* المصدر : جريدة الأيام .. عدلان يوسف
* النتيجة : 2/صفر للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : إبراهومة المسعودية , مأمون صابون
* تشكيلة المريخ : بريمة , صديق العمدة , كيمو , إبراهيم عطا , كمال نوار , سامي , إبراهومة المسعودية , بدر الدين , قلة , صابون , الدحيش
* تشكيلة الهلال : عوض حسب الرسول , طارق , مجدي , سيماوي , الرميلة , العوني , كرار , وليد النهضة , جعفر , النقي , ماجد , ثم النقر بديلاً لماجد
* الحكم : صالح آدم من كسلا
* تفاصيل المباراة :
اللقاء ينتهي بمأساة .. 
تقدم المريخ بهدفين فاقتحمت جماهير الهلال الملعب
البوليس يطلق البمبان
والحكم يعطي الزمن القانوني وينهي المباراة
والإتحاد إعتمد النتيجة
إنتصر المريخ بالأمس علي الهلال 2/صفر في المباراة قبل النهائية لدوري السودان
وإنتهت المباراة قبل موعدها بـ37 دقيقة حينما إعتدت جماهير الهلال بالمسطبة الشمالية
علي حارس مرمي المريخ بريمة بحجر علي رأسه
فتدخل البوليس وواصلت جماهير الهلال تحرشها وإعتدائها
حتي أطلق عليها البوليس القنابل المسيلة للدموع
إنتهي الشوط الأول بهدف رائع للمريخ في الدقيقة 15
من كرة مرفوعة من كمال عبد الغني حولها إبراهومة المسعودية للمرمي
وعوض حسب الرسول وسيماوي يتفرجان لأن كليهما إعتمد علي الآخر
واصل المريخ هجومه
ويتقدم قلة (الهيلاهوب) مرتين عن طريق مجدي كسلا
والذي كان ثغرة في دفاع الهلال ولم يفطن مدرب الهلال لذلك
وظل قلة يتسلل منه أكثر من مرة
أحرز مأمون صابون الهدف الثاني في الشوط الثاني
من كرة مررها له كمال عبد الغني في الدقيقة السابعة
فلعبها رأسية علي شمال عوض حسب الرسول
فتثور جماهير الهلال بإعتبار ان الكرة كانت فاولاً
قبل أن يرفعها كمال عبد الغني
وأخذت اجماهير الهلال تقذف اللاعبين والحكم بالحجارة
وكانت تلك بداية الأحداث المؤسفة
ويعطي الحكم المهلة المسموح بها وينهي المباراة
وتحمل جماهير المريخ لاعبيها علي الأعناق فرحة بالنصر
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال بهـدف صاروخـي لسـيكا
سامـي عـز الديـن نجـم اللقـاء عـذب
كـل لاعبـي الهـلال بذكائـه الخـارق ومرونتـه المموسـقة


* التاريخ : الثلاثاء 1 ديسمبر 1981
* النتيجة : 1/صفر للمريخ
* هدف المريخ : خالد سيكا
* تفاصيل المباراة :
إنتصر المريخ علي الهلال بهدف مرسوم
لعبه سيكا في مرمي الهلال
عندما خرج حسن الطيب متأخراً بعض الشئ
وكان سيكا قد تخلص من رقابة طارق أحمد آدم
من الناحية الشرقية لمنتصف ملعب الهلال
في الشوط الأول وجري وأخذ خانة ممتازة
في مكان الأستوبر طارق وجاءته الكروة مقشرة
وعرف كيف يلعبها في المرمي
ولو كان هناك نفاهماً بين مدافعي الهلال
كان مفروضاً علي صديق الرميلة أن يملأ الخانة الخالية
طالما كان صاحبها غائباً في تلك اللحظة
ولكن الأخ صديق ظل جامداً في خانة الظهير الأيسر
ولم يصحي إلا بعد أن وقعت الواقعة وجاء الهدف القاتل
كانت المباراة في جملتها متكافئة من حيث العرض والعطاء
المريخ كان أكثر خطورة في الشوط الأول
خاصة عندما تكون الكرة تحت القدم الذهبي سامي عز الدين
تسيد الهلال الشوط الثاني
ولكن لأن كل واحد عايز يجيب قون لوحده
ولأنهم كلهم بما فيهم صلاح أبو روف
كانوا مستعجلين أكثر من اللازم
ومتحمسين لدرجة إنعدام الوزن
ضاعت سيادتهم تحت أقدام مدافعي المريخ
لعب المريخ بطريقة دفاعية طيلة الشوطين
رغم أن لاعبيه كانوا الأفضل من حيث
مستوي اللياقة
والإنتشار السريع
خاصة وأن سامي كان يشكل قوة ضاربة ومتحركة
لها أثرها الفعال في زعزعة وسط دفاع الهلال
وترك سيكا وقدورة فقط في الهجوم
مدرب الهلال أخطأ عندما أخرج عواض المزعج
وبخروجه إرتاح دفاع المريخ بقيادة سليمان عبد القادر
سامي والذي كان قد رفض المشاركة حتي تدخل الأجاويد
كان بالأمس فارس الفرسان عذب كل لاعبي الهلال
بذكائه الخارق ومرونته المموسقة
التي تشبه عزف الناي في الريف المصري
سليمان عبد القادر أكد أن الدهن في العتاقي
عرف كيف يفسد طائشات الهلال
ويكفي أنه نشن واحدة من كراته في المتفرجين
ووقعت علي رأس حربة السياج وطرشقت
سيكا وجد الفرصة وأفلت من الرقابة وجاب قون الغلب
عماد الضباط ملأ وظيفة الأستوبر في المريخ بجدارة
كمال عبد الوهاب شاهد اللقاء وقال
إن المريخ تفوق في الشوط الأول
والهلال في الثاني
وسامي كان نجم اللقاء ومغير مجري المباراة
عواض عابدين لاعب خطير
وتفاجأت عندما أخرجه المدرب فابيرا فأراح المريخ منه
مبروك للمريخ وهاردلك للهلال
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يواصـل هوايتـه المحببـة
فـي الوصـول لنهائيـات كـأس سـيكافا
قهـر الهـلال وأبعـده بالهزيمـة
ووصـل نهائـي الكـأس


* التاريخ : الحمعة 29 يناير 1988
* المكان : إستاد الخرطوم
* المناسبة : كأس سيكافا دور الأربعة
* المصدر : صحيفة الأسبوع , الأحد 31 يناير 1988.. عبده قابل
* النتيجة : 1/1 وفاز المريخ بركلات الترجيح
* أهداف المباراة : الدحيش للمريخ / كدوس للهلال
* تفاصيل المباراة :
واصل فريق المريخ هوايته المحببة
في الوصول لنهائيات كأس أندية شرق ووسط أفريقيا
حيث إستطاع أول أمس أن يقصي الذي كانت كل الدلائل تشير وتؤكد
إلي أنه سيحرز بطولة هذه الدورة
ربما كان ذلك سبباً مباشراً ورئيسياً لتمتلئ نفوس لاعبي الهلال بالغرور
وظهر ذلك في آدائهم للمباراة
والتي جاءوا إليها وهم يعتقدون إنهم سيكسبونها بأقل جهد ممكن
غير إنهم فاتت عليهم حقيقة هامة
وهي أن المريخ الذي تخصص في الوصول لنهائيات هذه البطولة
أكثر من مرة عز عليه الخروج من نهائياتها
والمنافسة تقام علي أرض السودان
لذلك جاء لاعبوه وهم كلهم إصرار وتصميم
ليؤمنوا لفريقهم تفوقه في هذه البطولة
علي مدار السنوات الثلاث السابقة
وإستطاعوا بجهدهم وببذلهم أن يتفوقوا علي الهلال
ويقصوه من المنافسة
ليتأهل فريقهم وللمرة الثالثة علي التوالي لنهائي البطولة
إنتصار المريخ علي الهلال في كأس أندية شرق ووسط أفريقيا
هو إنتصار يختلف عن أي إنتصار آخر حققه أحد الفريقين علي الآخر
لأنه يعتبر أول لقاء بينهما يقام خارج نطاق المنافسات المحلية
ومن هنا أتت أهمية هذا اللقاء الفريد بينهما
ستخلد حتماً في سجل الفريقين
وستظل جماهير الرياضة تتذكره ولن تنساه أبداً أبداً
رغم أن المباراة أقيمت من أربعة أشواط
إلا أن المريخ لم يترك لخصمه أية فرصة
ليفرض سيطرته علي أي شوط منها
حيث دانت السيطرة الكاملة للمريخ
في الزمن الأصلي وفي شوطي الزمن الإضافي
بدأ المريخ المباراة بداية جادة وقاد هجمات منظمة
إستطاع أن يتوجها بهدف مبكر أحرزه عصام الدحيش
في الدقيقة السادسة مستغلاً الخطأ المشترك بين طارق وتنقا
بعد الهدف المبكر كان يمكن للمريخ أن يضيف هدفاً آخر
لولا السلبية التي صاحبت آداء مهاجميه
الذين وجدوا الكثير من الفرص
التي كان يمكن أن يحسموا بها اللقاء منذ شوطه الأول
في الوقت الذي كان المريخ يسيطر علي مجري اللعب
وكان الجميع يتوقعه أن يحرز هدفاً ثانياً
إذا بعاطف القوز يقع في خطأ قاتل
تسبب في أن يحرز الهلال هدف التعادل
بواسطة لاعبه جمال كدوس
وبذلك تأثرت نفسيات لاعبي المريخ وهبط الآداء
إلا أن ذلك لم يستمر طويلاً
حيث استطاع الفريق أن يستعيد تماسكه
وبدأ يسيطر علي اللعب من جديد حتي نهاية الشوط الأول
وفي الشوط الثاني
واصل المريخ سيطرته علي مجريات اللعب تماماً وقدم عرضاً رائعاً
وفي الختام إستطاع المريخ كسب اللقاء بضربات الترجيح
بعد التعادل في الزمن الرسمي
وبذلك يصعد للمباراة النهائية
كمال عبد الغني قلب دفاع المريخ
كان هو نجم المباراة الأول دون منافس
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 1/صفـر دوريـاً
علـي الصغيـر سـواها وأحـرز الهـدف القاتـل
مـن هـدية عبـده الشيـخ


* التاريخ : 
* المكان : إستاد الخرطوم
* المناسبة : الدوري
* المصدر : الصحافة , الخميس 10 يناير 1980 .. أحمد محمد الحسن وعدلان يوسف
* النتيجة : 1/صفر للمريخ
* هدف المريخ : علي عبد العزيز
* تشكيلة المريخ : بريمة , هواري , سليمان , عمر , الساحر , وهبه , عمار , مازدا , سامي , علي عبد العزيز , الجيلي , عبده الشيخ ثم زيكو بديلاً لعمار ومازدا بديلاً لعلي عبد العزيز
* تشكيلة الهلال : حسن الطيب , حافظ , شيخ إدريس , عصام عبد الخير , الإسيد , إبراهومة , الريشة , النقر , علي قاقارين , قاسم , متوكل ثم صلاح أبوروف بديلاً لحافظ وعلي عبد القادر بديلاً لقاسم
* الحكم : عبد الرحيم حاج عمر وساعده بابكر عبد الله وفاروق توفيق والنعيم سليمان حكماً رابعاً
* تفاصيل المباراة :

إنتصر المريخ علي الهلال بإستاد الخرطوم في مباراتهم الدورية 1/صفر
من قدم اللاعب علي عبد العزيز في الدقيقة السابعة من الشوط الأول
من كرة أهداعا له عبده الشيخ وخرجت الجماهير في مظاهرات فرح عارمة
تحمل لاعبيها علي الأعناق
جاء الهدف بعد أن تبادل أكثر من لاعب مريخي الكرة
وختمها عبده الشيخ عالية أمام مرمي الهلال والذي وقف دفاعه يتفرج
علي المهندس علي عبد العزيز وهو يثبت الكرة ويلعبها
في الزاوية البعيدة يمين حسن الطيب
تأخرت المباراة 10 دقائق تمشياً مع موضة الفريقين
في إصرار كل منهم عدم الدخول قبل الآخر مما أدي لتدخل الحكم
لينزل الهلال أولاً ثم المريخ
بدأ الهلال مضطرباً وترك تخلف الحارس أحمد آدم علامات الإستفهام
وكان دفاع الهلال أكثر إرتباكاً ولجأ إلي تشتيت الكرة بلا هدف
وحاصرهم المريخ في ملعبهم وسيطر المريخ بفضل تحركات سامي
وإنتشار الجناحين خاصة عبده الشيخ الذي كان
مصدر الخطورة الدائم في هجوم المريخ
وأسفر هذا الهجوم عن هدف علي الصغير
وضاعت عدة أهداف من عبده الشيخ وهو علي بعد
خطوات من مرمي الهلال لعبها ضعيفة أبعدها حسن الطيب للكورنر
وبدأ الهلال مستسلماً وكأنه جاء لينهزم
ولو إرتفع وهبه التائه وعمار الذي أكثر من المراوغة
لتضاعفت الأهداف
وتلاشت خطورة علي قاقارين ومتوكل نسبة للصرامة التي تعامل بها
سليمان عبد القادر وفرض عليهما حصاراً حديدياً
وكتم الطاهر هواري أنفاس قاسم
وفي الشوط الثاني ظهر الهلال أكثر خطورة وأخذ يهاجم
ولكن ترابط دفاع المريخ ويقظة حامد بريمة أفسدا كل هجمات الهلال
يعكس الجيلي كرة تدافع نحوها سامي وعلي عبد العزيز
ولكن حسن الطيب كان أسرع
شيخ إدريس كباشي إعتدي علي بريمة ولكن الحكم لم يتحرك
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال دوريـاً 1/صفـر
بإســتـاد الخـرطــوم
الدحيـش ثعلـب المريـخ المـاكـر
قبـل هـديـة منقستـو وهـز الشبـاك


* التاريخ : الخميس 18 يونيو 1987
* المكان : إستاد الخرطوم
* المناسبة : الدوري
* المصدر : صحيفة الأسبوع , الجمعة 19 يونيو 1987 .. عبد المنعم سبيتي
* النتيجة : 1/صفر للمريخ
* هدف المريخ : عصام الدحيش
* تشكيلة المريخ : بريمة , صديق العمدة , عاطف القوز , كيمو , إبراهيم عطا , سامي , أبو عنجة , الدحيش , بدروف , عاطف منصور , دحدوح , ثم إبراهومة المسعودية بديلاً لدحدوح
* تشكيلة الهلال : عبد المعطي , تنقا , طارق , مجدي , الثعلب , كدوس , منقستو , كندورة , أبو الجاز , وليد , الرشيد المهدية , ثم صبحي بديلاً لأبو الجاز
* الدخل : 185.285 جنيه
* تفاصيل المباراة :

فاز المريخ أمس علي الهلال 1/صفر في المباراة الدورية
الهامة التي جرت بين الفريقين بإستاد الخرطوم
أحرز إصابة المريخ اللاعب الثعلب الماكر (الدحيش)
من كرة مررها خطأ منقستو لحارس المرمي عبد المعطي
في الدقيقة 12 من الشوط الأول فإقتنصها الدحيش
وحولها علي يمين حارس الهلال كأغلي هدف لفريق
المريخ إنتهت عليه المباراة التي جرت طوال الشوطين
قوية مثيرة حفلت بالبذل والإصرار وإن شابها بعض
السلوك غير السليم في الشوط الأول فإنها كانت مباراة
قنة بحق وحقيقة
وبهذه النتيجة يرتفع رصيد المريخ إلي 6 نقاط متساوياً مع الهلال
دخل الفريقين لأرض الملعب يتقدمهم حكام المباراة
حتي دائرة السنتر حيث أخذ الفريقان مكانهما فر منتصف
الدائرة وفي الوسط الحكام وأجري كل فريق عملية الإحماء
المريخ من الجهة الشمالية والهلال بالجهة اليمني
وقبل بداية المباراة وقف الفريقان دقيقة حداداً علي
المرحوم مصطفي صادق عضو اللجنة الإدارية
بدأ الشوط الأول وفي الدقيقة الثالثة لعب صديق العمدة كرة قوية
إستلمهما الحارس عبد المعطي ومن هجمة سريعة للهلال
لعب كدوس كرة إستلمها حامد بريمة
الدقيقة 9 إنخرط تنقا بالكرة محاولاً إحرازاً هدف ويعطله
عاطف منصور من الخلف ويلعب الفاول أبو الجاز فوق العارضة
الدقيقة 11 أخطأ منقستو في إرجاع الكرة لحارس المرمي
عبد المعطي من كرة قصيرة تداخل الدحيش ولعبها بذكاء
في المرمي محرزاً هدفاً للمريخ جعل جمهور المريخ يهتف
هتافه التقليدي (بالطول بالعرض مريخنا يهز الأرض)
الدقيقة 18 هجمة سريعة لعاطف منصور لعبها محدي في الآوت
الدقيقة 21 كرة قوية لدحدوح إرتطمت في دفاع الهلال
وخرجت ضربة ركنية
الدقيقة 30 ينفذ الثعلب ضربة ركنية خطرة تمر بين العارضتين
يقابلها تنقا ويلعب في الآوت
الدقيقة 32 كرة مشتركة بين بدر الدين بخيت ومنقستو
يصاب بدر الدين ويتم إسعافه داخل الملعب
الدقيقة 33 رمية تماس لصالح الهلال
يلعبها الثعلب ويشتتها الدفاع للكورنر
الدقيقة 36 ينفذ الرشيد المهدية فاولاً لصالح الهلال خارج خط 18
بذكاء يقابلها وليد برأسه كرة خطرة تمر فوق العارضة
نقلات ممتازة للهلال وتسيد في الربع ساعة الأخيرة
تصل الكرة لوليد يعطله الدفاع ويصرف الحكم الفاول
الدقيقة 39 ينخرط الرشيد المهدية بالكرة ويدخل بها الصندوق
ويشتتها صديق العمدة في الكورنر
سامي عز الدين يصاب ويتم علاجه داخل الملعب
يخطئ مجدي بنفس طريقة منقستو الأولي ويرجع الكرة
قصيرة للحارس عبد المعطي يخطفها عاطف منصور
ويلعب كرة خطرة تصطدم بالقائم الأيمن ويقابلها
دحدوح ويعالجها برعونة في الآوت وضاع هدف مؤكد
سعد دبيبة مدرب المريخ يمارس هوايته ويعترض ويحتج
ثائراً ويقف جوار الخط ينذره الحكم وتتدخل الأجاويد
الدقيقة 44 مال الفريقان للخشونة المتعمدة وفاولات خطيرة
بالجملة ولعب خشن وتهتف الجماهير (التحكيم فاشل)
الدقيقة 45 كرة مقشرة من وليد لمنقستو داخل الصندوق
يتعثر الأخير ويضيع هدفاً مضموناً
جاء الشوط الثاني وفي أول دقيقة ومن كرة بينية
لعبها تنقا يعالجها وليد في المرمي يقفز بريمة وينقذ
مرماه من هدف مؤكد
الدقيقة 2 ينخرط تنقا بالكرة ويجري من خلفه عاطف منصور
ويضربه من الخلف وينال كرتاً أصفر
الدقيقة 4 كرة معكوسةمن راية الكورنر لصالح الهلال
يقابلها وليد في المرمي يستلمها بريمة متداخلاً في المرمي
وإحتج جمهور الهلال بحجة أنه هدف إلا أن الحكم تقاضي عنه
الهلال يضغط علي جبهة المريخ ويسعي الهلال للتعادل
دون جدوي حتي يعلن الحكم عن إنتهاء المباراة بفوز المريخ
علي الهلال 1/صفر وتخرج جماهير المريخ فرحة بنصرها
الذي حققته وتهتف وهي تحمل لاعبي المريخ
بالطول بالعرض مريخنا يهز الأرض
مبروك للمريخ
وهاردلك للهلال رغم إنه كان الأحسن آداءً وفقد النتيجة
عقب المباراة تحدث لصحيفة الأسبوع السيد مهدي الفكي
رئيس نادي المريخ قائلاً :
مباراة العملاقين هي مباراة أعصاب وقد لا تظهر
الفنيات لحساسية اللقاء وفي تقديري إن اللعب كان عنيفاً
والتحكيم لم يكن موفقاً بالمرة ولم ينتبه الحكم إلي
العنف غير القانوني المتكرر
كما تحدث أيضاً الباشمهندس عبد الله السماني سكرتير الهلال :
إن الهلال قد أدي مباراة كبيرة وبآداء جاد إلا أن التحكيم لم يكن
موفقاً وأدارها بمستوي متدنٍ لا يليق بإدارة مباريات القمة وقد كان
الحكم مهزوزاً وسيكون لنا معه حساب ونطالب لجنة التحكيم
المحلية اليوم وقبل الغد بتقديم إستقالتها إن كان هذا هو مستوي التحكيم
ثم تحدث السيد أحمد حسب الرسول بدر رئيس الإتحاد المحلي وقال :
إن الهلال لعب مباراة كبيرة ولم يحالفه الحظ خاصة في
خاتمة الهجمات وتحمل دفاع المريخ عبء المباراة وهي خير
إعداد للهلال لدور الـ8 ومبروك للمريخ وهاردلك للهلال
أما مدرب المريخ سعد دبيبة فقال : إعتقد إن مباريات المريخ والهلال
هي مباريات تأريخية ودائماً ما يكثر الحديث فيها إلا أنني
أقول إن حساباتها دائماً تجارية وربما تكون الفنيات فيها
مستبعدة وأري أن النتيجة التي جاءت لصالح المريخ
جاءت في ظروف تحدث لأول مرة وفي وقت متباعد
فيه فرق النقاط ولو إستطاع الهلال هزيمة المريخ في المباراة
سيكون الفارق بينهما كبيراً وبعدها يكون الهلال مغروراً بفوزه
والهلال مذلولاً في هزيمته وهذا بالطبع ليس في صالحهم
الإثنين كأندية قمة لا الغرور يصلح للهلال
ولا الإذلال مستحب للمريخ
كما أن هذه المباريات تنتج فيها الأخطاء الكثيرة
والمريخ إستطاع أن يستفيد من تلك الأخطاء وإستغل خطأ
منقستو الذي أحرز منه الدحيش هدف المريخ
أما الهلال فإعتقد إنه كان الأكثر إستحواذاً للكرة ووصل
كثيراً لمرمي المريخ إلا أن اللاعبين لم يستغلوا الفرص
التي أتيحت لهم كما أن لاعبو الهلال كانوا يعتمدون علي
وليد الذي وصلته كل الكرات من الأطراف بينما
كان أن يجب أن تصله من منطقة الوسط الذي كان ممتداً
لتلك المنطقة والكرة أيضاً وهذا الإستحواذ الذي كان
طابع الهلال جعلني كمدرب أغير الطريقة إلي 4-3-3
و4-4-2 والغرض منها إرباك الجهاز الفني للهلال
والذي كان عدده كبيراً حتي يقوم يعمل خطة معاكسة
وبعدها أقوم بتغييرالخطة التي أريد أن أسير بها المباراة
أما بالنسبة للرشيد المهدية فإنني أعتقد أنه ما كان يجب
أن يلعب هذه المباراة لأنه يحتاج لفترة طويلة حتي
ينسجم مع لاعب الوسط كندورة ومنقستو وحمد وصبحي
والذين عرفوا كيف يلعبون ويتفاهمون خاصة وأن الرشيد
يلعب كصانع ألعاب وفي تقديري أن التغيير الذي حدث
في الهلال بخروج أبو الجاز ودخول صبحي كان خطأ
وكان المفروض خروج الرشيد الذي لم يلعب مع الهلال
من قبل غير 20 دقيقة فقط
أما خروج دحدوح وإبراهومة كان الغرض منه كسب
الزمن خاصة وأن المباراة تبقي لها زمن قليل وهي 10
دقائق فقط والحمد لله فقد إستطاع المريخ
الحفاظ علي النصر حتي النهاية
*

----------


## على الصغير

*رؤوس المريـخ الذهبيـة تهـزم الهـلال 2/صفـر
زيكـو وسكسـك يحـرزان الأهـداف
المريـخ يرتـاح فـي صتدارة الـدوري
دون هـزيمـة وينتـزع الكـأس بحـدارة


* التاريخ : الجمعة 13 سبتمبر 1991
* لمناسبة : الدوري العاصمي
* المصدر : السودان الحديت العدد 129 .. أحمد محمد الحسن
* النتيجة 2/صفر للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : زيكو , سكسك
* تشكيلة المريخ : بريمة , كيمو , شناق (قاقارين) , إبراهيم عطا , عبد السلام , إبراهومة (أبوعنجة) , زيكو , باكمبا , سانتو , سكسك , عيسي
* تشكيلة الهلال : عيسي , عاكف , مباك , خالد الزومة , الثعلب , غانا , بلاتيني , صبحي , كندورة , كاريكا , صبري
* تفاصيل المباراة :
إرتاح المريخ في صدارة الدوري العاصمي في إسبوعه الرابع
منفرداً ونام قرين العرين هانئاً
أمسية الجمعة 13 سبتمبر سعدت جماهير المريخ بالفوز الكبير
الذي حققه فريقها علي الهلال بهدفين دون مقابل
تبادل في إحرازهما رؤوس مريخية
جعلت من لقاء القمة كرنقالاً للفن والإبداع بكل صوره وألوانه
وعيداً للنجمة الحمراء في يوم من أيامها الخالدات
جاء المريخ إلي هذا اللقاء ليفوز
ويؤكد جدارته بزعامة الدوري دون منافس
لعب المريخ بخطة مدروسة
عابها إضطراب شناق في الدفاع
وأفسد بهجتها خروج إبراهومة مصابا
وإستردت توازنها بدخول أبو عنجة
وبلغت قمة روعتها بالهدف السريع الذي أحرزه زيكو
بعد ثوان فقط من بداية المباراة بقذيفة رأسية
نتجت عن الفاول الذي إرتكبه دفاع الهلال مع باكمبا
ليسدد عبد السلام الكرة بذكاء فوق رؤوس المدافعين
الذين إنشغلوا بمحاصرة الرأس الذهبي سانتو رفاعة
لينقض الرأس الذهبي زيكو محرزاً هدف السبق للمريخ
وكعادة لقاءات القمة فإن ذلك الهدف المباغت
جعل دفاع الهلال مرتبكاً وظهرت فيه الثغرات
يواصل المريخ سيطرته وسط الدفاع الهلالي المرتبك
وفي اللحظات الأخيرة للشوط الأول يسدد سانتو قذيفة رأسية
من الضربة الركنية التي لعبها باكمبا
ويكملها الساحر سكسك في الزاوية البعيدة
علي يمين عيسي الهاشماب حارس الهلال هدفاً ثانياً للمريخ
لا يسأل عنه الحارس ولكن يسأل الدفاع بأكمله والذي كان غائباً
الشوط الثاني لجأ المريخ إلي تجميد الكرة
بينما إعتمد الهلال علي بعض الهجمات
والتي كان بريمة لها بالمرصاد
حتي أعلن الحكم نهاية المباراة
وخرجت الحماهير المريخية تهتف للاعبيها
ومدربها حسن المصري
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 1/صفـر
ويفـوز بكـأس السـودان
حمـد الجريـف يـراوغ دفـاع الهـلال
الواحـد تلـو الآخـر ويحـرز الهـدف الغـالـي


* التاريخ : السبت 26 يونيو 1993
* المناسبة : كأس أندية عموم السودان
* المصدر : القوات المسلحة .. فضال حمدي
* النتيجة : 1/صغر للمريخ
* هدف المريخ : حمد الجريف
* تفاصيل المباراة :
توج المريخ بطلاً علي عموم أندية السودان بجدارة وإستحقاق
عقب فوزه علي الهلال بهدف حمد الجريف
مؤكداً تفوقه في اللقاء الحاسم للبطولة
والذي دخله بفرصتي الفوز أو التعادل
في الوقت الذي كان فيه الهلال يهاجم بكثافة
للوصول لشباك حامد بريمة
وهنا نتوقف قليلاً عند هذا الحدث
جاء الآداء في الشوط الأول جاداً متكافئاً
تبادل خلاله هجوم الفريقين الهجمات
التي تميزت بطابع حسن التنظيم والخطورة عند التنفيذ
وأهدرت غير ذلك عدداً من الفرص السهلة للفريقين
وتوفيق حارسا الفريقين بريمة وسليمان بمبي
من صد العديد من الكرات الخطرة
أبرزها الكرة الرأسية التي سددها زيكو
ليحتضنها بمبي بفدائية ويقظة تامة
بذل كومي في الهلال جهداً كبيراً
لتحقيق هدف يمهد طريق البطولة للهلال
دون أن تجد كراته المرسلة طريقاً للشباك
وعلي الجانب الآخركان إبراهومة وحمد الجريف
حركة دائبة في الملعب وعطاءً متصلاً لا تحده الحدود
في الإستلام والتمرير والإختراق
وبذلك تزداد القبيلة الحمراء تفاؤلاً بنصر قادم
جاء الشوط الثاني وإستهله الهلال بهجوم مكثف
وتحمل مدافع المريخ حاتم الأخطاء الدفاعية
الناتجة من الهجوم الهلالي المكثف
وتراجع المريخ دفاعاً لكي يخرج بشباكه نظيفة
ووسط تلك الهجمات كانت جهود الفتي المبدع إبراهومة
تتفجر قوة ضاربة
في الهجوم الأحمر عبر الهجمات المرتدة
وتحسن الحال عقب دخول خالد أحمد المصطفي
الذي حرك خط الوسط بإيجابية
والوقت يمضي والهلال يهاجم دون جدوي
والمريخ يدافع بالشباب
حتي تأتي الدقيقة 12 من عمر الشوط الثاني
ليؤكد هجوم المريخ بأنه الأفضل
ومن هجمة مرتدة تم تنظيمها عن طريق خالد أحمد المصطفي
يستلم حمد الجريف الكرة ويتخطي دفاع الهلال الواحد تلو الآخر
ويسدد الكرة في زاوية لم تخطر ببال الحارس العملاق بمبي
لتعلن عن هدف غال حسم أمر البطولة للمريخ
في الدقيقة 57 من عمر اللقاء
ومع هذا الهدف إستلم المريخ زمام المباراة حتي أعلن الحكم نهايتها
لتخرج الجماهير تغني وتهتف وترقص للمريخ البطل
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 1/صفـر
وينـال شـرف تمثيـل السـودان
عبـد السـلام حميـدة هـز شـباك
عيسـي الهاشمـاب بصـاروخ أرض جـو


* التاريخ : الجمعة 15 نوفمبر 1991
* المكان : 
* المناسبة : نهائي كأس السودان
* المصدر : الإنقاذ الوطني العدد 56 بتاريخ السبت 16 نوفمبر 1991
* النتيجة : 1/صفر للمريخ
* هدف المريخ : عبد السلام حميدة
* تشكيلة المريخ : بريمة , كيمو , ود عطا , ود القوز , عبدالسلام , باكمبا , خالدونا , زيكو , سكسك , سانتو , عيسي ثم إبراهومة بديلا لعيسي وقلة بديلاً لسكسك وحمد الجريف بديلاً لقلة
* تشكيلة الهلال : عيسي , الثعلب , طارق , عاكف , وليد النهضة , عصام غانا , منقستو , خالد الزومة , تنقا , ثم كندورة بديلاً لتنقا وأبو ورقة بديلاً لكندورة ومبارك بديلاً لغانا وكادوقلي بديلاً لكاريكا
* الحكم : عبد العظيم شنكل وعاونه صلاح أحمج محمد صالح وعصمت عباس وعلي الله سعد
* تفاصيل المباراة :

أخيراً وصل المريخ إلي نهائي كأس السودان
ونال شرف تمثيل السودان في بطولات الكؤوس
حيث فاز عن جدارة علي نده التقليدي الهلال بهدف
أحرزه مدافعه عبد السلام حميدة في الدقيقة 40
من الشوط الأول من تسديدة قوية علي شمال
حارس مرمي الهلال عيسي الهاشماب
مستغلاً الكرة المرتدة من دفاع الهلال الذي حاول
إبعاد الكرة المعكوسة التي لعبها
خالد أحمد المصطفي من الكورنر
وقد كان هذا الهدف الوحيد هو القناة التي حول المريخ
عن طريقها مجريات المباراة لصالحه
بعد أن ظل الهلال هو المسيطر
والأوفر هجوماً خلال النصف الأول من الشوط الأول
بينما إكتفي المريخ بالدفاع وتشتيت الهجمات الهلالية
القادمة من مختلف الجبهات
وخلالها ظهرت مقدرة الحارس الأسطوري حامد بريمة المعروفة
في بناء سد دفاعي إحتياطي وراء ترسانة المريخ الدفاعية
التي قادها إبراهيم عطا وكمال عبد الغني
كان دافع الهلال لتحقيق الهدف المبكر هو الأقوي والمتوقع
نتيجة للأحداث التي سبقت المباراة وردود الفعل الساخنة
والمتفجرة خلال أسبوع كامل داخل مجتمع الهلال
ولكن تسرع وشفقة خط الهجوم الهلالي وعلي رأسه
الريح كاريكا وخالد الزومة حال دون تحقيق الغرض المطلوب
إضافة إلي سوء الحظ الذي لازم الذي لاحق كندورة
عند دخوله ثم خروجه بعد عشر دقائق فقط بسبب الإصابة
ليكتفي الهلال بعد ذلك بالدفاع من الوسط والإعتماد علي
التسديد من خارج منطقة الجزاء المريخية
علي مرمي العملاق بريمة
وهذا بالفعل ما كان عليه الحال في الشوط الثاني
حيث كانت نسبة الهجوم للمريخ هي الأكبر
من خلال آداء منظم في الوسط إلي أطراف الهجوم
بعيداً عن عمق الهلال الدفاعي الذي نجح فيه عاكف عطا
بصورة جميلة وحيث نجح ثالوث الوسط المريخي
باكمبا وخالد أحمد المصطفي وزيكو في السيطرة علي
مفاتيح اللعب والإنتشار الدائم علي كل أركان منطقة المناورة
والقيام بالواجب الدفاعي والهجومي متي ما كان الأمر
يستدعي ذلك وكانت خطوة ذكية وموفقة من
مدرب المريخ القدير حسن المصري وهو يدخل
حمد الجريف بديلاً لمرتضي قلة
حتي يحافظ علي إنتصاره قبل ثماني دقائق
من إنتهاء زمن المباراة وكان له ما أراد
عموماً لعب الفريقان بأعصاب هادئة وركزا علي
اللعب النظيف حتي خرجت المباراة لبر الأمان
بمساعدة الحكم الدولي عبد العظيم شنكل ومعاونوه
حققت المباراة دخلاً بلغ 731.625 جنيهاً
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 1/صفـر
ويتـوج بطـلاً للـدوري العـام
نميـري الغـزال يهـز الشـباك بشـبال حـلال


* التاريخ : السبت 25 أكتوبر 1996
* المناسبة : نهائي الدوري العام
* المصدر : المشاهد , الأحد 26 إكتوبر 1996 .. مزمل أبو القاسم
* النتيجة : 1/صفر للمريخ
* هدف المريخ : نميري أحمد سعيد
* تشكيلة المريخ : الدش , شروط , صباحي , حاتم , الضو , جبرة , خالدونا , إدوارد , جندي نميري , عبد المجيد , زيكو , ثم نميري أحمد سعيد بديلاً لزيكو وعبد الإله بديلاً للضو
* تشكيلة الهلال : أحمد النور , الثعلب , ياسر رحمة , بهاء الدين , محمد حمدان , حضرة , باكمبا , أبو شامة , هيثم مصطفي , مصطفي كومي , زاهر , ثم مجيب الرحمن بديلاً لكومي ومنير البله بديلاً لحضرة
* الحكم : المرشح للدولية أحمد ألماظ من الدويم وعاونه الدولي حسين حماد وإبراهيم آدم من مدني
* تفاصيل المباراة :

توج المريخ بطلاً لدوري العام عن جدارة وإستحقاقاً
بعد فوزه علي الهلال بهدف نميري أحمد سعيد
بالشبال علي شمال حارس الهلال أحمد النور
تقاسم الفريقان الشوط الأول والذي كان عبارة عن
عك كروي
لعب طويل
ومخالفات كثيرة
إستعمل الحكم علي إثرها الصافرة والكروت الملونة
بإفراط غير معقول
وإستعمل الكرت الأحمر ضد لاعب المريخ حاتم محمد أحمد
وإضطر المريخ أن يلعب ناقصاً منذ الدقيقة 25 من الشوط الأول
ولكن لم يشعر أحد بأن المريخ يلعب ناقصاً
لأنه لعب بإتقان وسيطرة علي الكرة لينجح نميري
والذي دخل بديلاً لزيكو في ترجمة جهود زملائه بالهدف البديع
الذي حسم اللقاء وأضاع لاعب الهلال زاهر مركز
أضمن فرصة في الدقيقة 35 من الشوط الثاني
عندما إنفرد بحارس المريخ عبد العظيم الدش
وأول فرصة في المباراة لعبد المجيد جعفر
الذي لعب كرة رأسية قوية أبعدها حارس الهلال للكورنر بأعجوبة
وأخري من لاعب الهلال أحمد حضرة صاروخ إرتد من العارضة
ولم يجد المتابعة من هجوم الهلال والذي سلم نفسه لدفاع المريخ
خاصة كومي والذي كان في أسوأ حالاته حتي تم إستبداله
سجل نميري والذي دخل في الشوط الثاني
بديلاً عن منتصر زيكو هدف الفوز للمريخ
من ضربة رأسية رائعة من الكرة التي لعبها عبد الله صباحي
من طرف الملعب من كرة ثابتة
ليقفز نميري من بين ثلاثة من مدافعي الهلال وحارسهم
ويلعبها رأسية في الزاوية البعيدة جداً
بلغ الدخل 27 مليون و527 ألف جنيه
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ بطـلاً علـي عمـوم أنديـة السـودان
بعـد فـوزه علـي الهـلال 1/صفـر
حمـد الجريـف أحـرز الهـدف برجـولة
وبريمـة رفـع كـأس البطـولة


* التاريخ : الجمعة 25 يونيو 1993
* المكان : إستاد الهلال
* المناسبة : نهائي دوري أندية عموم السودان
* المصدر : السودان الحديث , السبت 26 يونيو 1993 .. أحمد محمد الحسن ومنصور السندي وياسر المنا
* النتيجة : 1/صفر للمريخ
* هدف المريخ : حمد الجريف
* تشكيلة المريخ : بريمة , محمد خليفة , حاتم , إدريس الجريف , عبد السلام حميدة , إبراهومة الكلاكلة , وهبه , حمد الجريف , سكسك , خالدونا , زيكو . قاقارين
* تشكيلة الهلال : بمبي , طارق أحمد آدم , عاكف , منصور بشير تنقا , عبد الرحيم برشم , نادر منصور , حداثة , منير البله , مصطفي كومي , صبري , وليم , أقجي , عبده أبو سعد
* الحكم : أزهري الطيب من الأبيض وعاونه السر فضل السيد من كسلا وعامر عثمان من الخرطوم
* تفاصيل المباراة :

إعتلي المريخ أمس عرش الكرة السوداني
متوجاً علي أندية السودان بعد فوزه المستحق علي الهلال
في ملحمة نهائي البطولة بالهدف الغالي الذي أحرزه
فتي المريخ الأسمر وفارسه الجسور وأحد نجوم
مباراة الأمس بلا منازع (حمد الجريف)
في الدقيقة 12 تقريباً من شوط المباراة الثاني
من كرة قادها بمجهود فردي خارق من منتصف الملعب
وشق طريقه نحو الجهة اليمني متخطياً دفاع الهلال
بقوة وإصرار ومسدداً الكرة في الزاوية البعيدة
علي يمين حارس مرمي الهلال سليمان بمبي
الذي حاول عبثاً إنقاذ الكرة ولكنها تحدته بقوتها
وإخترقت إلي داخل الشباك وإهتزت علي إثرها المدرجات
وإشتعلت المساطب بالنيران من كل الأركان
وتفجر الفرح المريخي بركاناً يثور
ورأينا جماهير المريخ سكاري وماهم بسكاري
ولكن نشوة النصر وروعة الهدف كانت أبلغ من كل تعبير
جري الكرنفال البهيج بملعب الهلال
وسط حضور جماهيري كبير
ملأ مدرجات الإستاد حتي فاضت
ودفع أكثر من ثلاثة ملايين جنيه ثمناً لمشاهدة المباراة
شهد مراسم تتويج البطل الأحمر
اللواء إبراهيم نايل إيدام عضو مجلس قيادة الثورة
ووزير الشباب والرياضة وضيف الشرف للمباراة
وقدم سيادته الكأس لكابتن المريخ حامد بريمة وسط
عاصفة من تصفيق الجماهير التي ظل البطل حامد
يلوح لها بالكأس تحية وتقدير وترد الجماهير المنتشية
علي التحية بأحسن منها كما قدمت الميداليات الذهبية
للاعبي المريخ والميداليات الفضية للاعبي الهلال
والميداليات البرونزية لفريق الموردة الذي إحتل المركز الثالث
في البطولة وشارك في تقديم الميداليات والجوائز للفرق
والحكام سعادة اللواء محمد سعيد عثمان والي ولاية
الخرطوم والعقيد يوسف عبد الفتاح نائب الوالي
ودكتور كمال شداد رئيس الإتحاد العام لكرة القدم
وقدم السيد أحمد حسب الرسول بدر رئيس الإتحاد المحلي
نيابة عن إتحاد الخرطوم شهادات تقديرية لضباط
الإتحاد العام د. كمال شداد واللواء الطيب عبد الرحمن
مختار وزكريا شمس الدين وشهدت المقصورة
الرئيسية كرنفالاً للفرح والروح الرياضي عندما
أقبل الجميع نحو رئيس نادي المريخ اللواء ماهل أبوجنة
وأعضاء مجلس إدارته مهنئين بالنصر والكأس
وكانت لفتة بارعة أن يكون أول المسارعين لتهنئة
رئيس المريخ السيد طه علي البشير رئيس نادي الهلال
وعبد الرحمن سر الختم نائبه وعبد المجيد منصور
السكرتير العام
بعودة سريعة لأحداث المباراة نقول إن الهلال قد كسب
الشوط الأول لعبا وفرض سيطرته الكاملة علي الملعب
طولاً وعرضاً وإمتلك الكرة بفضل ترابط خطوطه
وإشتعال خط وسطه وهجومه مستفيداً من تراجع المريخ
وتكتله دفاعاً بهدف تأمين موقفه إذ أن التعادل كان يكفيه
للفوز بالبطولة والكأس ولكن التكتل الدفاعي أضر بالمريخ
لأنه أتاح للهلال الفرصة لهجوم ضاغط وغارات أرضية
وجوية متواصلة وقذائف عابرة من كل الإتجاهات
تألق في صنعها وإتقانها صبري الحاج ومصطفي كومي
ووليام وتحمل دفاع المريخ العبء بقوة وجسارة
خاصة نجمي وسط الدفاع الشبل حاتم محمد أحمد
والفارس محمد خليفه الذي قدم واحدة من أروع مبارياته
بالأمس ثابتاً وجسارةورباطة جأش وشاركه بهدوئه
وثباته في حماية منطقة دفاع المريخ من الغزو الهلالي
المتواصل بتنظيف الكرات الخطرة أولاً بأول
وبالمساهمة في تغطية بعض أخطاء طرفي الدفاع
عبد السلام وإدريس الجريف وكان يجب أن يكسب الهلال
الشوط الأول بعدد وافر من الأهداف لولا فدائية بريمة
الذي مثل فريقاً بأكمله وإستخدم خبرته وعصارة تجاربه
في الذود عن مرماه وفي إنقاذ المريخ من الضغط الهلالي
المكثف طيلة الشوط الأول وإلي جانب تألق بريمة
وإستبساله لعب سوء الطالع دوراً في إفساد العديد من
الكرات التي شكلت خطورة علي مرمي المريخ
وأبرزها الصاروخ القويالذي أطلقه كومي وتمريرة
برشم الأرضيةالتي مرت أمام المرمي من الغرب للشرق
تحت أقدام المدافعين وتباطأ صبري في الإستفادة منها
كهدف مؤكد للهلال وقبيل نهاية الشوط الأول أصيب
مصطفي أقجي وغادر الملعب ليحل محله عبده أبوسعد
وكان لخروج أقجي أثره النفسي والمعنوي في إختلال
توازن الهلال حتي نهاية الشوط
وكما إنتهي الشوط الأول بسيطرة كاملة للهلال
بدأ الشوط الثاني بضغط هلالي عنيف علي مرمي المريخ
حتي الدقيقة العاشرة عندما أجري مدرب المريخ
حسن المصري تغييره الأول بخروج سكسك المرهق
ودخول خالد أحمد المصطفي وبهذا التغييرالموفق
تغير واقع المباراة من حال إلي حال وتحولت السيطرة
إلي جانب المريخ مما أتارح لحمد الجريف فرصة
التقدم وإحراز هدف التقدم في الدقيقة 12
وتوالي الهجوم المريخي ليقود زيكو وإبراهومة وخالد
مجموعة من الهجمات المنظمة التي شكلت خطورة
متناهية عليجبهة الهلال وشاب المباراة بعض العنف
نتيجة لإحتكاك اللاعبين مما أدي إلي إنذار
وهبه وإبراهومة وقاقارين وزيكو وحاتم من المريخ
ووليم وصبري ونادر وتنقا من الهلال
وجرت محاولات خطيرة للهلال من كرات مرتدة
لإصابة الهدف وقف لها بريمة بالمرصاد
وفي محاولة أخيرة لإنقاذ ما يمكن إنقاذه أجري مدرب
الهلال شوقي عبد العزيز تغييره الثاني بدخول
منير البلة بديلاً لحداثة الذي لم يكن يستحق التغيير
ولكن ظلت كفة التفوق المريخي هي الأرجح
وشهدت اللحظات الأخيرة للمباراة إهدار فرصتين
مؤكدتين لخالد وزيكو حتي أعلن الحكم نهاية المباراة
بفوز المريخ وتتويجه بطلاً لدوري السودان بجدارة
وهذا وقد حملت جماهير المريخ الكأس وطافت به شوارع
العاصمة وإنتهي بها المطاف إلي إستاد المريخ
حتي ساعات متأخرة من الليل
تهانينا للمريخ بفوزه الكبير ونصره الغالي
الذي جاء في ظروف صعبة عاشها الفريق
حتي اللحظات الأخيرة قبيل مغادرة المعسكر
وألف تحية للهلال الذي وقف عملاقاً بالأمس
وكان نداً قوياً بحق مما أضف علي المباراة
طابع الإثارة والقوة من بدايتها إلي نهايتها
دخل المباراة فاق الثلاثة ملايين
بالنتيجة يمثب السودان في بطولة الأندية الأفريقية
العام القادم بينما يمثل الهلال في منافسات كأس
الإتحاد الأفريقي
مبروك للمريخ
وهاردلك الهلال


* النـجــوم *

× إبراهومة : كان نجم المباراة الأول
× كومي : قاسم إبراهومة النجومية
× بريمة : هتفت جماهير الهلال في وجه (الراكوبة)
ورد عليها عملياً داخل الملعب بإنقاذه لأكثر من هدف
× حاتم : كالعادة تألق وإستحق لقب نجم الدور الأول
× عاكف : لعب واحدة من أجمل مبارياته وكتم أنفاس زيكو
× حمد الجريف : كان بطلاً وأحرز هدفاً رائعاً
× تنقا : كان مصدر الخطورة في الهلال
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يقهـر الهـلال فـي عقـر داره
ويتـوج بطـلاً لعمـوم أنديـة السـودان
زيكـو يسـرق الفـرح مـن عيـون الأهلـة
ويصيـب الشبكـة الزرقـاء بسهـم أحمـر


* التاريخ : السبت 11 يناير 1992
* المكان : إستاد الهلال
* المناسبة : دوري السودان
* المصدر : السودان الحديث , الأحد 12 يناير 1992 .. عصام جعفر
* النتيجة : 1/صفر للمريخ
* هدف المريخ : الكوبرا زيكو
* تشكيلة المريخ : بريمة , عاطف القوز , كيمو , عبد السلام , سانتو , زيكو , إبراهيم عطا , خالدونا , باكمبا , حمد الجريف , قاقارين , إبراهومة الكلاكلة , أحمد أبو الجاز
* تشكيلة الهلال : عيسي هارون , عصام غانا , منقستو , جلال كادوقلي , منصور تنقا , صبحي , كندورة , الريح كاريكا , بدر الدين تنقا , عاكف , وليد , أبو ورقة
* الحكم : عمر الفاروق وعاونه الطاهر محمد عثمان
* تفاصيل المباراة :

بهدف قاتل ناله المتألق منتصر الزاكي (زيكو)
في الشوط الثاني لمباراة القمة بالأمس
توج المريخ بطلاً علي عموم أندية السودان
هذا وكان الهلال قد بذل الكثير من الجهد
ولكن لا يزال سهم الحظ بعيداً عنه
بدأ الشوط الأول ولعب المريخ ضربة البداية
ولكن قطعت الكرة وكانت أول هجمة لصالح الهلال
نتجت عنها ضربة ركنية لم يستفد منها الهلال شيئاً
يرد المريخ بهجمة قوية منظمة يفسدها مدافع الهلال
عاكف عطا بفدائية
يخطئ نجم وسط المريخ خالد أحمد المصطفي
في تمرير كرة لعبها قصيرة يخطفها الهلال ويقود بها
هجمة سريعة يعكسها تنقا من مركز الجناح الشمال
ويبعدها الحارس المريخي حامد بريمة للكورنر
ولقد كان الهلال في ثلث الساعة الأولي أكثر تنظيماً
وإستحواذاً علي الكرة ولكن دون تهديد حقيقي للمرمي
أو خطورة وتنتاب المريخ صحوة مفاجئة ويهاجم
مرمي الهلال بضراوة ويجهز زيكو فرصة نادرة
لسانتو رفاعة في مواجهة المرمي ولكن يلحق به
عصام غانا (نجم المباراة) ويبعدها عنه بفدائية
ثم يخطئ عيسي الهاشماب حارس مرمي الهلال
بالخروج من مرماه لمقابلة عبد العظيم قاقارين
المنفرد بالمرمي ولكن عاكف عطا يقوم بواجبه
ويصحح الخطأ ويبعد الكرة بقوة وهمة وتسنح فرصة
أخري لسانتو رفاعة لإصابة الهدف ولكن قدمه اليسري
لا تطاوعه وكان اللعب خلال هذه الفترة هجوم هلالي
عن طريق كرات طويلة للريح كاريكا الوحيد في الهجوم
يفسدها دفاع المريخ وبالمقابل قام المريخ ببناء الهجمات
من العمق وفتح اللعب عن طريق الأطراف وقبل أن
يعلن الحكم نهاية الشوط الأول كادت أن تلوح بوادر النصر
للهلال من القذيفة التي أطلقها لاعب الهلال جلال كادوقلي
ووقف بريمة يتفرج عليها وهي في طريقها لتعانق الشباك
ولكن الأرض تنشق ويظهر المتألق إبراهيم عطا
ويخرجها من داخل المرمي وقبل أن تعبر الخط بخبرته
ووعيه الكبيرين
هذا وقد إنتهي الشوط الأول بالتعادل السلبي بلا أهداف
جاء الشوط الثاني وفيه أجري الهلال تغييراً بدخول
ياسر أبو ورقة بديلاً لكندورة ويشدد الهلال قبضته
علي الملعب وبشكل حضوراً مكثفاً وهجوماً ضارباً
وأول محاولة هجومية للهلال قذيفة قوية من تنقا
أرضية في الزاوية البعيدة يستلمها بريمة بآخر نفس
بعدها يهدأ اللعب قليلاً وهجمة هنا وأخري هناك
ويحاول باكمبا أن يخطوللأمام ولكن عاكف يوقفه
ويرصل صبحي صاروخاً يصطدم بالمدافعين
ويقود خالد أحمد المصطفي بالمقابل محاولة هجومية
مريخية من وسط الملعب تنتهي خارج الملعب
ثم يعود صبحي لإطلاق صاروخ أرضي رهيب يمر
جوار القائم يفشل حامد بريمة في إصطياده
المريخ يجري تبديلاً بخروج سانتو ودخول إبراهومة
وكان سانتو قد أهدر كل الفرص التي أتيحت له قبل
خروجه وكان في برج نحسه وكان يلعب الكرات التي
تصله بعيداً عن المرمي ما بين السماء والأرض!!
في ربع الساعة الأخيرة والمد الهلالي يشتد ويتدافع
علي صخرة المريخ الدفاعية محاولاً النفاذ إلي عمق الشباك
وتضيع أكثر من فرصة للهلال أبرزها كرة وليد طاشين
التي وقعت خلف الشباك فإذا بهجمة مريخية مرتدة علي
مرمي الهلال وكرة معكوسة أمام المرمي تجد زيكو
المهاجم الماكر في إنتظارها ويقفز ويضعها رأسية
نارية حمراء علي شمال عيسي الهاشماب حارس الهلال
هدف مريخي رائع أشعل الفرح في صفوف القبيلة الحمراء
وكفل للمريخ نتيجة المباراة بالفوز الثالث علي التوالي
وبذلك توج المريخ بطلاً للدوري دون هزيمة برصيد 62 نقطة
والهلال الثاني برصيد 49 نقطة
بلغ الدخل 65.675 جنيهاً
أشرف علي تدريب المريخ الوطني حسن المصري
بينما كان يشرف علي تدريب الهلال ميوسلاف
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 1/صفـر
دوريـاً بإسـتاد الخرطـوم
إبراهومـة أحـرز الهـدف القاتـل
والمريـخ أضـاع العشـرات


* التاريخ : السبت 2 نوفمبر 1996
* المكان : إستاد الخرطوم
* المناسبة : ختام دوري العاصمة
* المصدر : جريدة ألوان , الأحد 3 نوفمبر 1996 .. ود الشريف
* النتيجة : 1/صفر للمريخ
* هدف المريخ : إبراهيم حسين (إبراهومة)
* تشكيلة المريخ : الدش , شروط , حاتم , الضو , إبراهومة , خالدونا , محمد موسي , جندي نميري , محمد طه , أمير كاريكا , أسامة بريش , الشبح , نميري أحمد سعيد
* تشكيلة الهلال : الرشيد فيصل , عاكف , عبد الرحيم برشم , ود الجنيد , حربي , مصطفي كومي , زاهر , أبو شامة , أنس النور , عيسي عبد الله , والي الدين , منير البله
* الحكم : عز الدين جعفر وعاونه صبري حسن ومحمد محمود
* تفاصيل المباراة :

جري اللقاء بإستاد الخرطوم في ختام دوري العاصمة المحلي
وفيه قدم الفريقان واحدة من أجمل وأحلي المباريات
إمتازت بالفنيات والجماليات والتهديف المتواصل
وأضاع المهاجمون العديد من الفرص السهلة خاصة
والي الدين من الهلال وبريش من المريخ
قصــة الهــدف :
يتسلم الشبح الكرة بعد دائرة السنتر يمرر لنميري أحمد سعيد
الذي تقدم ولعبها في المنطقة الخالية خلف دفاع الهلال
ليقابلها إبراهومة ويعاجلها بقوة علي يمين الرشيد
هدفاً رائعاً أشعل النيران في المدرجات الجنوبية
وقفـات مـع المبــاراة :
تقاسم الفريقان اللعب في بداية المباراة وسيطر الهلال
علي الجزء الأخير من الشوط الأول وكاد والي الدين
أن يفعلها من كرة أرضية قوية إرتطمت بالقائم وكرر كومي
المشهد وأطلق قذيفة إرتطمت أيضاً بالقائم وقد ساد الإرتباك
دفاع المريخ في هذا الجزء من المباراة لعدم وجود أي
مساندة من خط الوسط وفي الشوط الثاني إنتظمت ألعاب المريخ
بعد دخول نميري والشبح بديلين عن محمد موسي وجندي
ويبدأ الهجوم ولكن دون فعالية ويقود الهلال هجمة وتهديفة
قوية من برشم ولكن في يد حارس المريخ عبد العظيم الدش
يقابلها تهديفة أقوي من الجهة الأخري الحمراء للاعب الشبح
ولكن يحتضنها الرشيد علي دفعتين ويمضي الوقت سريعاً
والمريخ أكثر سيطرة وخطورة علي الكرة إلي أن أحرز
إبراهومة الهدف الوحيد والغالي وبعدها أطاح بريش العيلفون
بفرصة ذهبية وهو في مواجهة المرمي الهلالي وسط دهشة الجميع
برز من المريخ حاتم محمد أحمد وعبد الله شروط وخالد أحمد
المصطفي وإبراهومة في الوسط ومحمد طه في الهجوم
ومن الهلال برز بشكل واضح مصطفي كومي وود الجنيد
وعاكف عطا وأبو شامة
لعب المريخ بالزي الأصفر الكامل والهلال بالأزرق
مدرب الهلال ميروسلاف فشل في قراءة الملعب
ولم يوفق في وضع التشكيلة أما مدرب المريخ صلاح مشكلة
فقد أكد جدارته وهو يسير بالمريخ من نصر إلي نصر
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 3\1
ويفـوز بكـأس السـودان عـن جـدارة
جعفـر وخالـدونا وحمـد الجـريف
أحـرزوا الأهــداف


* التاريخ : الإثنين 19 يوليو 1993
* المناسبة : نهائي كأس السودان
* المصدر : نجوم وكواكب , الثلاثاء 20 يوليو 1993 .. عثمان نصر
* النتيجة : 3\1 للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : جعفر محمد عباس , خالد أحمد المصطفي , حمد الجريف
* هدف الهلال : مدافع المريخ إدريس الجريف بالخطأ في مرماه
* تشكيلة المريخ : بريمة , ياسر قورماهيا , حاتم , طارق أبو القاسم , إدريس الجريف , حمد الجريف , باكمبا , خالدونا , إبراهومة , سكسك , جعفر
* تشكيلة الهلال : سليمان بمبي , طارق , عاكف , جلال كادوقلي , برشم , منير البلة , كومي , خالد الزومة , تنقا , عبده أبو سعد , صبري الحاج
* الحكم : عبد العظيم شنكل وساعده أزهري الطيب وحسين حماد
* تفاصيل المباراة :

حقق المريخ إنتصاره الثاني علي الهلال في نهائي كأس السودان
وفاز عليه بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف واحد يشكو اليتم وأضاف لرصيده
البطولة الثالثة في هذا الموسم بعد فوزه
ببطولة الدوري المحلي
ودوري السودان
إستجق المريخ النصر الذي تحقق علي الهلال بعد أن دانت له السيطرة
التامة طوال شوطي اللقاء وقدم أفراده عرضاً موسيقياً رائعاً إبتسمت له
جماهيره العريضة عكس الهلال الذي ظهر ضعيفاً مفككاً
بدأ الشوط الأول بسيطرة مريخية تامة وإنتشار سريع لمعظم لاعبيه
وعدم تقيدهم بوظيفة واحدة خاصة المهاجمين عكس الهلال الذي ظهر
بطيئاً في تحركات لاعبيه ولم يستطع أفراده مجاراة نجوم المريخ الذين
صالوا بالطول والعرض في هذا الشوط وقدموا عطاءً وافراً كان من
آثاره ضغطاً هجومياً متواصلاً ومكثفاً علي جبهة الهلال أضاع خلاله
هجوم المريخ العديد من السوانح التي جاءت في الدقيقة 32 وفيها قام
باكمبا بإختراق دفاع الهلال من الجهة اليسري وحولها لجعفر محمد عباس
الخالي من المراقبة ليودعها شباك الهلال بسهولة هدفاً مريخياً أول
واصل المريخ ضغطه علي الهلال الذي جاء لم يحرك ساكناً إلا في بعض
الهجمات التي لم تشكل أية خطورة علي مرمي المريخ
لينتهي الشوط الأول بهدف لصالح المريخ أحرزه جعفر
جاء الشوط الثاني وفيه واصل المريخ ضغطه المتواصل علي جبهة الهلال
ومن كرة هيأها باكمبا لخالد المنطلق من الخلف يحرز منها هدفاً صاروحياً 
يسكن شباك حارس مرمي الهلال سليمان بمبي بعد أن فلتت الكرة من يده
يتواصل اللعب ويتحرك الهلال ويحس لاعبوه بخطورة الموقف ويقود هجمات
علي جبهة المريخ الذي فطن للصحوة الهلالية فتكتل في الدفاع لبعض الوقت
حتي تنتهي تلك الفورة الهلالية ثم يعود المريخ لمواصلة هجومه مرة أخري
حتي كادت المباراة أن تلفظ أنفاسها فإذا بطوربيد المريخ حمد الجريف يفاجئ
الهلال بالهدف الثالث الذي كان بمثابة طلقة الرحمة علي الهلال أو القشة
التي قصمت ظهر البعير ليعلن الحكم نهاية المباراة.
بلغ الدخل مليونين و270 ألف جنيه
*

----------


## على الصغير

*إنطلقـت نـار المريـخ ..
جمـع كـل الكـأسـات المطـروحـة فـي السـاحـة
المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 1/صفـر
أجـرزهـ الطوربيـد بريـش العيلفــون


* التاريخ : السبت 9 نوفمبر 1996
* المناسبة : نهائي كأس السودان
* لمصدر : الإنقاذ الوطني , الأحد 10 نوفمبر 1996 .. صلاح دهب
* النتيجة : 1/صفر للمريخ
* هدف المريخ : أسامة بريش العيلفون
* تشكيلة المريخ : الدش , الضو , شروط , حاتم , خالدونا , جندي , إبراهومة , بريش , محمد طه , أمير كاريكا , محمد موسي , نميري , الشبح
* تشكيلة الهلال : الرشيد , حربي , منير البلة , عاكف , ود الجنيد , أبو شامة , كومي , أنس , عيسي آدم , زاهر
* تفاصيل المباراة :

نعم إنطلقت نار المريخ وأظنها لا تنطفئ قريباً
وإستطاع بالأمس أن يضيف إنجازاً جديداً بفوزه
بكأس السودان بعد إنتصاره بحدارة علي نده التقليدي
الهلال بهدف مهاجمه الخطير أسامة بريش (بريش العيلفون)
والذي جاء بعد 115 دقيقة بالتمام والكمال
من عمر المباراة التي لعبت من أربعة أشواط
وكأس السودان الذي أضافه المريخ إلي جانب
كأس الدوري المحلي بالخرطوم خلال أسبوع واحد
يعتبر إنجازاً لم يتحقق من قبل
رغم البداية الجادة التي أظهرها بعد دقيقتين فقط من صافرة
البداية وحتي الدقيقة 25 من الشوط الأول تفاءل الأهلة
بفريقهم الذي إستحوذ علي هذا الجزء من المباراة
وكأنهم لا يعلمون إن لكل دقيقة وزنها وحساباتها
التي يمكن أن تغير مجريات 90 دقيقة وهذا ما فعله
المريخ قولاً وفعلاً عندما شعر بتدني اللياقة البدنية
عند لاعبي الهلال تدريجياً وقام إبراهومة كعادته دائماً
وهو صانع ألعاب المريخ (بالفسحة) وسط لاعبي الهلال
وراوغهم الواحد تلو الآخر وشن المريخ في الجزء
الأخير من الشوط الأول غارات منالهجوم المتواصل
ولو إستغل مدرب المريخ (صلاح مشكلة) ضعف
الجانب الأيمن للهلال لكان قد حسم المباراة منذ
الشوط الأول والذي شهد ضياع ثلاث فرص شبة مؤكدة
إثنتان للهلال من أنس النور ومصطفي كومي وكلاهما
أهدرها بالتسرع والشفقة وعدم قراءة الخشبات الثلاث
بالصورة الصحيحة المطلوبة كما ضاع هدف من
مهاجم المريخ بريش العيلفون الذي واجه حارس مرمي
الهلال الرشيد فيصل علي إنفراد كامل ولكنه وضع
الكرة خارج المرمي وسط دهشة الجميع
لينتهي الشوط الأول بالتعادل السلبي دون أهداف
جاء الشوط الثاني وكان في بدايته قد ظهر الهلال
بعطاء أقل وإتضح تحكم المريخ في وسط الملعب
بعامل اللياقة البدنية العالية التي كانت هي العامل
الأساسي في حسم المباراة لصالحه وتمكن المريخ
من السيطرة الفعلية بعد 27 دقيقة وقاد هجومه طلعات
خطرة إنطلقت من كل الإتحاهات ولو إرتفع أمير كاريكا
لمستوي المباراة لشهدت شباك الهلال أهدافاً متتالية
لأن أسامة بريش ومحمد طه وقعا في قبضة ود الجنيد
لوحده الذي لولاه في دفاع الهلال لكانت النتيجة غير ذلك
علي كل ظل المريخ يضغط بكل ثقله والهلال متكتل في الدفاع
مدرب الهلال (الخواجة ميروسلاف) أجري تبديلاً
بخروج والي الدين ودخول هيثم مصطفي
ولكن ظل الحال في حاله لم يغير شيئا
بعكس المريخ الذي لم تفتر عزيمته تجاه النصر
هناك محاولات جادة لأسامة بريش من جانب المريخ
ولكنها تواجه بمتابعة لصيقة من دفاع الهلال ويحاول
هيثم مصطفي جمع الصفوف بتمريرات
من وسط الملعب ونجح لحد كبير ولكن..
مصطفي كومي يقود هجمة هلالية مضادة
أفلح مدافع المريخ حاتم محمد أحمد في إفسادها
قبل أن تصل للحارس عبد العظيم الدش
محاولة هلالية أخري قادها زاهر مركز ولكنه سدد 
تسديدة ضعيفة في يد الحارس
وتنشط حركة المريخ في الجزء الأخير من هذا الشوط
وفرصتان تهدران من بريش ونميري أحمد سعيد
والحكم يعلن عن نهاية المباراة ويتنفس الأهلة الصعداء
علي تلك النهاية عسي ولعل يفعلوا شيئاً في الزمن الإضافي
يتواصل اللعب في الزمن الإضافي ويدخل لاعب الهلال 
عيسي آدم في أول تجربة هجومية مع بداية الشوط الثالث
ولكن لم تجد المتابعة لتمريراته في قلب المنطقة
مدرب الهلال يستبدل تنقا بعبد الرحيم برشم ولكن
المريخ إحتفظ بلاعبيه ويتغير شكل اللعب تماماً
وسيطرة يفرضها المريخ علي أرجاء الملعب ويقوم
إبراهومة بواجباته في إرهاق لاعبي الهلال والقضاء
علي ما تبقي من لياقة بدنية عندهم خاصة الدفاع
ويقود ود الجنيد في مشوار حتي منطقة الوسط ويعود
ويكرر ذات الشريط مع عاكف عطا وبالمقابل يفتح
اللعب أمام المهاجمين ويجد نميري أحمد سعيد
فرصة أغلي من البلاتين ولكنه يهدرها وسط دهشة
الجمهور وكل المشاهدين وسرعان ما أصبح الخطأ
بصواب غالٍ جداً بتهيئته لهدف المريخ الغالي
الذي توجه بطلاً لأندية السودان عندما إنخرط من
الجانب الأيمن وراوغ ود الجنيد بطريقة ذكية
ومرر كرة مريحة لبريش والذي لم يتوان لحظة واحدة
وأودعها الشباك دون تردد كأغلي هدف في هذا الموسم
الذي كان ختامه مسك لأهل القبيلة الحمراء ورغم
ذلك كاد المريخ أن يحرز هدفاً آخر لبريش إلا أنه
تباطأ في اللحظة التي كان عليه أن يسدد بقدميه
القويتين داخل الشباك ولكنه لعبها بعيدة عن المرمي
عيسي آدم مهاجم الهلال وجد فرصة العمر للتعادل
وهو علي بعد خطوة واحدة من المرمي الخالي
ولكنه يسددها فوق العارضة وهذا يظهر بجلاء
عدم معرفة نجوم الهلال بأبسط مقومات اللعبة
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 1/صفـر فـي عقـر دارهـ
ويحتفـظ بكـأس السـودان
الكوبـرا زيكـو يخطـف هـدف الفـوز الغالـي
فـي الزمـن بـدل الضـائع


* التاريخ : الخميس 4 أغسطس 1994
* المناسبة : نهائي كأس السودان
* المصدر : قوون , الجمعة 5 أغسطس 1994 , العدد 83
* النتيجة : 1/صفر للمريخ
* هدف المريخ : منتصر الزاكي (زيكو)
* تشكيلة المريخ : عبد المنعم كاكوم , حاتم , رمضان حبني , شناق , نميري , خالدونا , إبراهومة , عبد الوهاب إبراهيم (وهبه) , إدوارد , زيكو , سانتو , ثم حمد الجريف بديلاً لسانتو , بينما جلس في الإحتياطي بريمة , طارق أبو القاسم , جعفر محمد عباس , كمال عبد الغني (كيمو)
* تشكيلة الهلال : بمبي , عاكف , عبد الرحيم برشم , الثعلب , بابكر دنيا , مصطفي كومي , حربي , وليم , أمير موسي (السياحي) , الأمين جلاب , صبري , ثم الريح كاريكا ومحمد حمدان بدلاً عن جلاب ووليم , جلس في الإحتياطي الرشيد فيصل وطارق أحمد آدم , أقجي , محمد هارون
* الحكم : عمر حمزة
* تفاصيل المباراة : 

إحتفظ المريخ بكأس السودان بعد أن إستطاع الثأر من الهلال
بالفوز عليه بهدف قاتل لمهاجمه منتصر الزاكي (زيكو) في الزمن بدل الضائع
من الشوط الأول في الدقيقة 49 عندما تقدم بكل سهولة وتخطي عاكف عطا
بعد التمريرة الرائعة من نجم الوسط إبراهومة ووضع الكرة شمال حارس
مرمي الهلال سليمان بمبي
وكان عاكف عطا قد أطاح قبل ذلك بركلة جزاء إحتسبها الحكم
لعرقلة كمال شناق لمهاجم الهلال صبري الحاج في الدقيقة 46
من الشوط الأول حيث لعب الكرة وإصطدمت بالقائم وشتتها حاتم محمد أحمد للخارج
جاءت المباراة في مستواها العام باهتة وأقل كثيراً من مباراتهما السابقة
وكان المريخ هو الأفضل لسيطرته علي خط الوسط بينما تاه وسط الهلال
وأفسد الحكم عمر حمزة المباراة حيث قام بإحتساب حالات طرد وإنذار
بالجملة في صورة مبالغ فيها لم تجدث خلال أي مباراة
حيث طرد الثعلب من الهلال لإرتكابه خطأ مع حمد الجريف
كما طرد إدوارد من المريخ في نهاية المباراة
وطرد مدرب المريخ المستر هورست خارج السياج
وأنذر 12 لاعباً , تسعة من الهلال وثلاثة من المريخ
في الختام إستلم كابتن المريخ فتج الرحمن سانتو (سانتو رفاعة)
الكأس من السيد علي عثمان محمد طه وزير التخطيط الإجتماعي
وسط هتافات الجماهير الحمراء وتصفيقها الحاد فرحاً
ثم إستلم نجوم المريخ الميداليات الذهبية بينما إستلم نجوم الهلال الميداليات الفضية
في الختام خرجت جماهير المريخ في مظاهرات فرح طافت العاصمة
وسهرت حتي الصباح بالإستاد فرحة بالكأس
ألف مبروك للمريخ
وهاردلك للهلال
*

----------


## زول هناك

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 1/صفـر
ويتصـدر الـدورة الأولـي للـدوري
الثعلـب طلـب أحـرز الهـدف الغالـي
وسعـد دبيبـة كتـم أنفـاس منـزول


* التاريخ : الأحد 16 مارس 1958




من زمان متعودين علي السرقة الثعلب طلب ( طلب مدني) ملقب بالثعلب 1958

لطشوا سموا الثعلب في التسعينات ههههههههه  حرامية بتاعين الشوربة 
*

----------


## ezzeo

*كبييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير يا على يا دخرى الحوبة لمنبرنا الجميل حفظك الله يا على والله رجعتنا لى ذكريات عجيبه
*

----------

